# The thread for random single COMPLAINTS -- complain anew!



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm complaining that the other thread was too long and unweildy.

Bitch, compain and moan to your heart's content.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

*sigh*

The christmas spirit didn't come around here, yet.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 20, 2006)

This thread is too short.


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

If you post on it, it will become longer, so quit whining.


----------



## Mini (Dec 20, 2006)

*COULD HAVE. COULD HAVE. COULD HAVE.*

Not "could of," ya' freakin' jackasses. 

My grammar's far from perfect, and I feel I've come a long way from being an anal cunt about harmless typos, but this one still grinds my gears somethin' fierce.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mini (Dec 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


>



I can honestly say I did not know that was a band name.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)

i can honestly say i did not expect you to know it was a band name.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2006)

............


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> *COULD HAVE. COULD HAVE. COULD HAVE.*
> 
> Not "could of," ya' freakin' jackasses.



Here's a link to a whole repository of similarly abused words:
*The Eggcorn Database*

Have a look and tear your hair out by the roots in frustration.


----------



## Friday (Dec 20, 2006)

So, I already carped about UPS and I find out today that a friend sent a box UPS says was delivered last Thursday. Not to my house it wasn't.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 20, 2006)

Speaking of postal related complaints, I never received my birthday present from my sister, which should have been forwarded to my new address. And she refuses to tell me what it was!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

I miss my bug.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> If you post on it, it will become longer, so quit whining.


But, if I quit whining..._I can't post on it!_


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 21, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Here's a link to a whole repository of similarly abused words:
> *The Eggcorn Database*
> 
> Have a look and tear your hair out by the roots in frustration.



*Twitch*

*Twitchtwitch*

My inner Grammar Nazi is already plotting a final solution to this heinous genocide of the English language.






*Looks at the line on the ground behind him*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 21, 2006)

2 of my jobs are raking hell on my forearms  It wasn't as bad till I went to my warehouse job today. Folding and stapling, ooh my arms


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I miss my bug.




 I would too, I understand your pain.


----------



## Mini (Dec 21, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Here's a link to a whole repository of similarly abused words:
> *The Eggcorn Database*
> 
> Have a look and tear your hair out by the roots in frustration.



I give up. Will and Trudy. >_<


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 21, 2006)

>_>
<_<

I confess for the longest time I thought the phrase was "for all intensive purposes."

Wait, wrong thread.

How 'bout this: space does not magically appear on a plane. When you put your seat back, it comes at the expense of the person behind you!!!! It's fucking rude!

Gah, why am I the only one who seems to realize this?


----------



## Tina (Dec 21, 2006)

They make some kind of device that when used prevents the person in front of you from putting their seat back. Said people usually don't care too much for that restriction. I feels ya pain, Barb.


----------



## Mini (Dec 21, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> >_>
> <_<
> 
> I confess for the longest time I thought the phrase was "for all intensive purposes."
> ...



You should've just kicked the person's seat until they moved it forward. 

Remember, it's only petty if the other guy does it.


----------



## ripley (Dec 21, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Here's a link to a whole repository of similarly abused words:
> *The Eggcorn Database*
> 
> Have a look and tear your hair out by the roots in frustration.



I've got tears running down my face from laughing! Thank you, Ericthonius. This one is the best ever: 



> traumatic » dramatic
> 
> Chiefly in: post-dramatic stress disorder
> 
> ...





I think I've had post-dramatic stress disorder from things right here on Dims before.


----------



## Friday (Dec 21, 2006)

AFG, sweet thang, beautiful girl, I've been going postal for near on 30 years now. Please don't equate complaints about UPS to Postal (USPS) problems. I know the alphabet soup is similar but at least when my carrier throws an insured parcel on my porch and walks away he has to pay out of pocket for it. UPS just says 'Oh fucking well.'.

ETA a joke I got from a friend that works for brown (UPS): What do you get when you cross UPS, the USPS and FedEx? Fed UP and PO'd.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

The short "UPS" is identical to our german word for "oops"... 

Something I found on the web, maybe even here...: 

View attachment fedexupscrash.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 21, 2006)

Rosie and her constant picking on people.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 21, 2006)

My work days have been running 12 to 15 hours lately. I'm too tired to dress myself.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 21, 2006)

Naked is good - it might even get you a raise.  




TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My work days have been running 12 to 15 hours lately. I'm too tired to dress myself.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Friday said:


> AFG, sweet thang, beautiful girl, I've been going postal for near on 30 years now. Please don't equate complaints about UPS to Postal (USPS) problems. I know the alphabet soup is similar but at least when my carrier throws an insured parcel on my porch and walks away he has to pay out of pocket for it. UPS just says 'Oh fucking well.'.
> 
> ETA a joke I got from a friend that works for brown (UPS): What do you get when you cross UPS, the USPS and FedEx? Fed UP and PO'd.



I shouldn't tell you about the huge fight my organization is having with the local branch of USPS. BREs! WE NEED THEM TO COME IN! Our business depends on them! You can't send us 2 months of them in a stack, it could ruin our publication! 

The UPS drivers rule. We've got a bunch of Teamsters in the building, so there's always shop talk.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 21, 2006)

They're laying off people at work the week after Christmas, and I can't tell anyone


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Dec 21, 2006)

Rudeness. In all shapes and forms. Rude service people, rude drivers, rude relatives. What happened to please and thank you? What happened to basic human decency?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 21, 2006)

i loooooooooooove my two UPS drivers at work, they are marvelous!! they've even had my packages brought to work for me instead of to my house, so much better.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 21, 2006)

just posting this as a test..*s*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2006)

I want to complain because Mossystate seemed to be away for so long


----------



## Aliena (Dec 21, 2006)

My family is a bunch of psychos!!


----------



## ripley (Dec 21, 2006)

Mine too! And not the good kind, either!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm complaining that we are doing enough complaining to start a new thread..lol


----------



## Aliena (Dec 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> Mine too! And not the good kind, either!



I feel your pain, dear Ripley. May I offer you some spirits? :blink:


----------



## ripley (Dec 22, 2006)

Make it a double.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 22, 2006)

I just got a call from an IT person at our company who got a notice from our Atlanta headquarters that I had unauthorized software on my computer (uh, Yahoo Messenger and AIM). He called my friend/co-worker to get my extension, then REMOTE CONTROLLED my computer to remove the program. I caught on to what he was doing when he called and got rid of AIM (partially) but my Yahoo Messenger is now gone at work. Oh well. 

For some reason though now, I feel like I am dealing with Big Brother. I mean, it's not like I am looking at porn or playing games or anything.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 22, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> I just got a call from an IT person at our company who got a notice from our Atlanta headquarters that I had unauthorized software on my computer (uh, Yahoo Messenger and AIM). He called my friend/co-worker to get my extension, then REMOTE CONTROLLED my computer to remove the program. I caught on to what he was doing when he called and got rid of AIM (partially) but my Yahoo Messenger is now gone at work. Oh well.
> 
> For some reason though now, I feel like I am dealing with Big Brother. I mean, it's not like I am looking at porn or playing games or anything.



Snap! You arent going to get in trouble for that are you? I hope not. Stupid corperate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> ...then REMOTE CONTROLLED my computer to remove the program.



This is called Remote Desktop, a feature of Windows XP, that allows you to ask a friend - online - for help during computer issues and to enable that friend to log in to your computer, watching and acting on your desktop in order to help you.
It's on every copy for private use, too... Standardly installed and well hidden... (The way to get rid of it, that is...)


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 22, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Snap! You arent going to get in trouble for that are you? I hope not. Stupid corperate.



IT Gent: You didn't install this Yahoo crap did you?
Scared Yankee :It must have installed itself, or the person that had this computer before me installed it. I was under the impression that we can't install ANYTHING, because of our security blocks.
IT Gent: Well, apparently some people have managed to loophole their way around those blocks
Scared Yankee: Ah.

I don't know if I will get in trouble or not. He removed it, and I am praying that was the end of it. I have AIM too, and can re-download it (just checked it out) but I am scared that I just used my "get out of jail free" pass. Darnit. Time to take off the pics that I uploaded/downloaded to here though!!!

EDIT: Confirmed. That was my get out of jail free card. My boss just came over and said "You got a call from IT?". I think I turned ten shades of red instantly. It was "excused", but my computer will be monitored.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm too excited to sit still and concentrate, and I can't get any work done!! :bounce: 

Nice problem to have, though, all things considered.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 22, 2006)

For a girl, it bothers me I can't turn on the waterworks when I please. That would be awesome if I could have though this morning.


----------



## Mini (Dec 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> For a girl, it bothers me I can't turn on the waterworks when I please. That would be awesome if I could have though this morning.



If it makes you feel any better, I can't pee in public either.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 22, 2006)

Mini said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I can't pee in public either.



I can't pee in front of people. I close the door when it's just me and Ryan. I feel your pain.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 22, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> IT Gent: You didn't install this Yahoo crap did you?
> Scared Yankee :It must have installed itself, or the person that had this computer before me installed it. I was under the impression that we can't install ANYTHING, because of our security blocks.
> IT Gent: Well, apparently some people have managed to loophole their way around those blocks
> Scared Yankee: Ah.
> ...



You would be amazed how little privacy you have on a computer network! If your IT guy is worth a grain of salt, he even knew when chat was installed and who was logged in at the time... You were a little fish in an ocean of activity logs, you are now in a fishbowl... We busted a student for cheating on a test by checking the cache left from Google.com; he Googled word for word the questions on the test and we even found the answers he got. The instructor asked him if he had any assistance, he said no, the instructor plopped the printout of what we found in front of him and the guy just begged for mercy to salvage his grade (he was a bigshot fraternity guy... there is a god...). 

Yahoo, AIM, MSN chat (to a lesser extent ICQ) are horrible intrusive little programs with a tendency to malfunction. (I guess that's my gripe, to stay on topic...) If you learn how to install them in a way that things don't autoload and get out of hand you probably can quickly pop onto them run chat for a while and stay under the radar.

I hope you don't get in trouble, but be careful!

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is my random gripe. Its been a bee in my bonnet for a long time and has been bursting inside of me, just primed to explode. Ive been waiting for the right forum to air this grievance; a forum where somebody would give a rats ass about what Im complaining about. I thank you Tina for creating such a forum. This isnt necessarily the right place, but here goes anyway:

There is no such thing as a mud slide! MUD IS A LIQUID, MUD FLOWS! Signs on Old Waterman Canyon Road should state: CAUTION MUD FLOWS AHEAD, not Caution Mud Slides Ahead! CalTrans says it wrong, Hal Fishman on KTLA channel 5 News says it wrong! Lava is much more prone to solidify and slide, but we say lava flows.?!

OK Im done. Thanks

fa_man_stan


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 22, 2006)

The following has bothered me for a long time.



Love doesn't come from the heart. The heart is a muscle.

Love comes from the brain.

Any side-effects (racing pulse, palpitations) appear as a result of the brain's activity.



Yes, I _AM_ a romantic, but the notion of love coming from the heart makes as much sense as saying it comes from the hair.

Grr...


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 22, 2006)

Another complaint.

This one is a recent development.

Stan changed his profile pic before I could tell whether his bike was a Ural or a Dnepr.

It had a Ural-looking fuel tank (as far as I could tell from that angle), but I've found the Earles front end to be more prevalent on Dneprs.

You said it's Russian...so it's a Ural, right, Stan?

Help a guy out...I really _need_ to know!

(Mine's Brit)


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 23, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Another complaint.
> 
> This one is a recent development.
> 
> ...



Hey Brit,
It is in fact a Ural! (the Earles front end doesn't show well in these pics...) I'll gladly bore you silly with details if you want to PM me! But just in general, it is _thee_ FA (take your fat girl / guy for a ride) motorcycle. The sidecar can easily hold a 400 lb person (its solid metal). Basically, it is a (slightly modernized) 1939 military motorcycle designed to haul people and equipment (we're talking military equipment). My motorcycle is a "one kick" starter by the way; I'm still breaking in the motor, but it runs great and is dependable.

Anyway, staying true to the thread (I know, I'm anal...) Here is a Ural gripe...
Besides nuts, bolts and exhaust pipes ocassionally falling off (that reminds me, I have to get some more gear oil for the leaky main drive...), it drives me nuts that the model name of my bike is "Italia" (you can see the little Italian flag below the word "Ural"). Nothing wrong with Italian motorcycles, they are very sleek and well designed as a matter of fact...I'd get a Vespa in a second if I had a place to put it... But everybody keeps getting confused when I tell them it's a Russian motorcycle where they see the "Italia" emblems. I read that the guy who first imported Urals thought the Russian "commie" stigma wouldn't sell so he gave the different models Western European names like "Italia", "Bavaria", "Classic", etc.. Ironically, it turned out that people liked the cyrilic emblems and Russian names, so that's how the Ural models are marketed now.

P.S. Pardon the "helmet hair" in the second pic...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Donna (Dec 23, 2006)

I confess it really disturbs/upsets me to see commercials for a movie called 'Black Christmas'. Maybe I am too old fashioned, but it just seems in really poor taste....especially releasing it on Christmas Day. What's next, the Easter Bunny goes mad and starts killing people by dipping them in large vats of chocolate?


----------



## saucywench (Dec 23, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess it really disturbs/upsets me to see commercials for a movie called 'Black Christmas'. Maybe I am too old fashioned, but it just seems in really poor taste....especially releasing it on Christmas Day. What's next, the Easter Bunny goes mad and starts killing people by dipping them in large vats of chocolate?


I saw the commercial for that movie for the first time last night, Donna, and I agree. Perhaps if enough people register their disgust, as they did with the OJ "what if" book, we'd have fewer things like this to contend with. Sadly, though, as long as the powers that be appeal to the lowest common denominator, there seems to be no shortage of meeting the quota.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 23, 2006)

Ugh, Ugh, Ugh.

I found a great hosting plan on Dreamhost - yay!

I got some great software donated to me by Rescue Connection - yay!

Dreamhost doesn't have .asp support, so I either have to change my hosting plan or I have to upgrade to the Rescue Connection software that costs $69.99 a month. Boo!


----------



## Donna (Dec 23, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I saw the commercial for that movie for the first time last night, Donna, and I agree. Perhaps if enough people register their disgust, as they did with the OJ "what if" book, we'd have fewer things like this to contend with. Sadly, though, as long as the powers that be appeal to the lowest common denominator, there seems to be no shortage of meeting the quota.



I complained to (get this) Dimension Films, the US distributor of the film. I have since come to find out this is a remake of an old 70's horror flick. (Could've knocked me over with a feather....how I grew to middle age without ever being exposed to a Christmas horror film I do not know. Kind of wishing I was still in my little nieve bubble when it comes to this type of thing.) 

And folks, I am not condemning horror films in any way. I've watched a few, both gory and cheesy. They're not my cup of tea, but I realize that some folks enjoy them tremendously. I just take issue with the whole Christmas connection. To me, Christmas is a holiday about peace and love and family and children....not claw hammers and spurting blood.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Dec 23, 2006)

First, Donna and Saucy...totally agree with that horrid movie. 

Second, my complaint of the day...Pretentious, over priced restaurants whose food is medicore at best. What a waste of a night out.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 23, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess it really disturbs/upsets me to see commercials for a movie called 'Black Christmas'. Maybe I am too old fashioned, but it just seems in really poor taste....especially releasing it on Christmas Day. What's next, the Easter Bunny goes mad and starts killing people by dipping them in large vats of chocolate?



No offence but its just a film I mean what about classics like Nightmare Before Christmas... I think people should stop the moral panic it aint going to ruin anybodys holiday. And you would probably make alot of money pitching the massacring Easter Bunny to Dimension Films  

Having to do your Xmas shopping on Xmas eve eve was no fun at all especially having to do the bus ride! Now cos of a lack of energy Ive got to do the Wrapping tommorow and im renowned for my bad wrapping!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 25, 2006)

My dads doing his utmost to destroy Xmas he walked out last night and |I had to console my mom and today he is being weird my mom thinks they are going to split... I dont feel bad for me but I feel bad for my sister... she really cherishes Xmas and he wants to whitewash this year... fucking ass


----------



## Friday (Dec 26, 2006)

My Sis and her SO went up to his folk's this afternoon. She came back before he did to make sure I wasn't burning the turkey or something I guess. In the 45 minutes he was up there without her he managed to somehow get so toasted (he was sober when she left and it's only 1.2 miles away) that he tried to take a back road home, one they don't plow all winter because no one lives on it. He got stuck (d'uh, 2+ feet of snow), called home and when my Sis barked at him the stupid ass decided to walk home. In the snow, in the pitch dark because they live too far out for street lights, with a light jacket, drunker than a loon. Then he fell onto the woodstove trying to get warm when he got home. Stupid shit. I like him most of the time, but he's sober most of the time.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 26, 2006)

One person has been laid off; two more to go


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2006)

I've never liked the words "War on Terror". If FDR had declared a "War on Blitzkrieg" in 1941, would the war be over if the US had stopped the German tank brigades?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2006)

My dermatologist diagnosed me today with eruptive xanthomas. 

At least these painful lil'buggers have a name, and a treatment.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> My dermatologist diagnosed me today with eruptive xanthomas.
> 
> At least these painful lil'buggers have a name, and a treatment.



You going to be able to get some relief, Fuzzter? That website seems a little conflicted:


> * The cause of xanthomas on the eyelids is not known.
> *	Eruptive xanthomas are caused by elevated blood triglyceride levels.





> A skin biopsy is not needed for the diagnosis of xanthomas...A skin biopsy is usually preformed if the doctor suspects eruptive xanthomas.


----------



## ripley (Dec 28, 2006)

It's talking about two different things, rainybow. Xanthomas are one thing, Eruptive Xanthomas are apparently another.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 28, 2006)

Ah, I see. Thank you. Off to ratchet up my reading comprehension setting now.


----------



## ripley (Dec 28, 2006)

Better look up some chess moves while you're at it.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 28, 2006)

Ha! Cold, woman, cold. You just keep being cocky because you know what happens when you are!


----------



## ripley (Dec 28, 2006)

I end up losing!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> You going to be able to get some relief, Fuzzter? That website seems a little conflicted:



It actually stumped the doctor. Then he performed the biopsy.

I hope the relief is waiting in the wings, If the pain was this bad at 39, I just couldn't see living into my 50s. 

Luckily enough, its not in my eyes. Instead I've got them on my knees, elbows, feet, and buttocks.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 28, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey Brit,
> It is in fact a Ural! (the Earles front end doesn't show well in these pics...) I'll gladly bore you silly with details if you want to PM me! But just in general, it is _thee_ FA (take your fat girl / guy for a ride) motorcycle. The sidecar can easily hold a 400 lb person (its solid metal). Basically, it is a (slightly modernized) 1939 military motorcycle designed to haul people and equipment (we're talking military equipment). My motorcycle is a "one kick" starter by the way; I'm still breaking in the motor, but it runs great and is dependable.



Cool bike. 

A friend of mine owned a Dnepr. The motor siezed up before long (piston skirt froze to the cylinder wall...a typical problem for Dneprs), so he replaced it with the vastly superior Ural motor.

His was a solo bike (no sidecar) without the Earles.

Keep the shiny side up, Stan!


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2006)

Not in the eyes is good Fuzzy, but on the butt??? Good grief would that make life complicated.

I resisted the pain in the ass jokes, are you proud? LOL.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2006)

Friday said:


> Not in the eyes is good Fuzzy, but on the butt??? Good grief would that make life complicated.
> 
> I resisted the pain in the ass jokes, are you proud? LOL.



Well my health has gotten quite complicated recently and the last thing I need is for my sight to fail.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 29, 2006)

There are stupid people posting in Hyde Park. I am officially complaining about that situation.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 29, 2006)

I got enough sleep last night so I'm not complaining.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 29, 2006)

Man, I love that last post, so I won't complain, neither.

Carry on, stupid people. I'm cool with y'all posting in the Hyde Park.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

i'm complaining that the friends my brothers have upstairs are too fuckin loud. i'm tired of hearing them talk about their almost sexual conquests with their classmates. YAWN.


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2006)

Them as can do, them as can't lie about it a lot.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 29, 2006)

So is it then a badge of studliness to never talk about sex?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd give em a gold star if they could describe without using their hands.


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2006)

> So is it then a badge of studliness to never talk about sex?



Nah, we all talk about it. Just some of us have a little more...couth (and truth) about it than others and sometimes teenage boys aren't too high on that list. :happy:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

fatlane said:


> So is it then a badge of studliness to never talk about sex?



no, but there should be a rule. you can only talk about it if you've had it, not make up some encounter as you go along.

n00bs.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 30, 2006)

We are now the proud owners of 60 cans of diet Coke...plus two 2-litres...and nobody here really likes diet Coke. 

"But it was on sale!!!!!"


----------



## ripley (Dec 30, 2006)

1. Car in shop. No way to get anywhere, and pricey repairs so soon after the Christmas expenses.


2. Head/upper respiratory thing that's been hanging on for a month or more.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2006)

ripley said:


> 1. Car in shop. No way to get anywhere, and pricey repairs so soon after the Christmas expenses.
> 
> 
> 2. Head/upper respiratory thing that's been hanging on for a month or more.



1. But I wrecked mine. What'd yours do?

2. Yuck.  I average a bad cold every other year. (This is my good year.. *knock on wood* )


----------



## ripley (Dec 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> 1. But I wrecked mine. What'd yours do?
> 
> 2. Yuck.  I average a bad cold every other year. (This is my good year.. *knock on wood* )





1. Something broke on it. I'm a girl; don't ask me to explain. 

2. I am usually pretty healthy, but this year it's one after the other. I blame my niece's girls, the oldest of which just started school. She's a little Typhoid Mary, I swear.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 2, 2007)

Driving all the way to the UP to cross country on the only snow in the Upper Midwest only TO GET RAINED ON.  

The UP hates me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 2, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Driving all the way to the UP to cross country on the only snow in the Upper Midwest only TO GET RAINED ON.
> 
> The UP hates me.



that sucks. i only go to the UP in the summer, so i really can't relate. i never go looking for snow!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

IC I dread seeing certain people tomorrow.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2007)

AMANDA!!!!!!! 

GO TO SLEEP, IDIOT. YOU WORK IN THE MORNING, GET YOUR BIG ASS IN BED!!!


eff insomnia in it's a.


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 3, 2007)

There are too many complaints in this thread.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 3, 2007)

eff you pm box!!! i don't need you anyways. jerk.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 8, 2007)

If you keep blowing people off - they will leave you alone. 

Forever.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> If you keep blowing people off - they will leave you alone.
> 
> Forever.



Gadzooks! That's Deep.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

Of the five cars I own, three are in states of repair, one guzzles gas like there is no tomorrow, and the other is a Honda Pilot.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 9, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Of the five cans I own, three are in states of repair, one guzzles gas like there is no tomorrow, and the other is a Honda Pilot.


Took me a while before I figured out this wasn't what you said.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 9, 2007)

Hall-monitor type personalities blocking fast traffic by going below the posted speed limit in the hammer lane.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 11, 2007)

ARGH, that pisses me OFF!!!

So, I'm taking the courses for work, supposedly to make me more "marketable" and so I had a question about the department that I ultimately work in (secondary marketing). 

There are three methods of loan sales for secondary marketing: Whole Loans, Participation Loans, and Mortgage-Backed Securities. What I do is quite obviously linked to Mortgage-Backed Securities, and so I go ask my boss to clarify just what it is that happens to them after we are done with the files and purchasing and such. He said to me:

"You'll never see that side of things, so don't worry about it."

WTF???? OH, I think that was a DARE!! A double Dare! A TRIPLE DOG DARE!

Don't make me take your job...*grumble*


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> ARGH, that pisses me OFF!!!
> 
> So, I'm taking the courses for work, supposedly to make me more "marketable" and so I had a question about the department that I ultimately work in (secondary marketing).
> 
> ...



Schwartz commited a slight breach of ettiquette by skipping the "Triple Dare You" and going right for the throat! Any post that makes me think of "A Christmas Story" is A++++++++++++

I work in banking / finance, so I know exactly what you're going through. I have been with Bank of America for 3 years, and I currently am a processor for commercial financing and leasing. Trust me when I say this, you will never learn everything there is to know, so tell your boss to get a grip 





BUT THE BELL RANG


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2007)

I just totally burned the roof of my mouth, and I can't stop touching it with my tongue, even though it hurts.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 11, 2007)

awwwwww poor Carrie. IC I wish I could take a nap.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> awwwwww poor Carrie. IC I wish I could take a nap.



Awww. Thank you for the sympathy, muffinhead.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 11, 2007)

*Just shoot me now. *

In the "Life & Happiness" section of this month's Glamour magazine, there's a multi-question poll that lists reader's reponses. One of the questions: 

_Would you rather.... 

have a body like Heidi Klum's, but die at 40, or be morbidly obese but _(notice, they use the word "but" - not "and")_ live to 100?_

*81% *would rather have Heidi's body, and die early. *Only 18%* wanted to live to 100 with a fat body. 

And the reader-quote they chose to print? 

"_I would rather have an amazing_ ([my comment] cuz... that's guaranteed when you look like Heidi, apparently) _but short life than a long one likely filled with self-esteem and health issues_"



I give up. There's no point to even attempting to change such overly prevalent ass-backwards thinking. We might as well just dig in here at Dim and any of the other few websites or places where we get any degree of respect, cuz the rest of the world is fucked. And sadly, so are we.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 11, 2007)

My only question is would my mind be intact at 100? As intact as it is now, anyway.



SamanthaNY said:


> *Just shoot me now. *
> 
> In the "Life & Happiness" section of this month's Glamour magazine, there's a multi-question poll that lists reader's reponses. One of the questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My only question is would my mind be intact at 100? As intact as it is now, anyway.



Intact?

I couldn't tell.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> .....I give up. There's no point to even attempting to change such overly prevalent ass-backwards thinking. We might as well just dig in here at Dim and any of the other few websites or places where we get any degree of respect, cuz the rest of the world is fucked. And sadly, so are we.



In Glamor magazine's "Life and Happiness" section I wouldn't expect coolness, period. (I agree with ya tho.)


----------



## scarcity (Jan 12, 2007)

I have this massive headache (I never get headaches). 

I've drunk loads of water, I've eaten, I've taken 200mg and 400mg painkillers, I've slept but it's still there. It's like an alien is trying to get out of my forhead. :doh: 

Alien 5: Back in action, but now ... in ICELAND!

Also, my timetable at school sux big time. Holes and long days, thank you 

And to finalize this suck-ass day my bf is lazy and won't therefore meet me. I don't trust myself under the wheel with this headache (and also there is snow outside and the road is slippery) so I can't drive to him.

He told me tonite that he had eaten a big dinner and "haha, you missed it". (He knows I'm a FFA).

I ain't likin' him at the moment... I ain't likin' anything at the moment, not even Alien 4 that I'm trying to watch now. The script sucks.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 15, 2007)

That wasn't just a board post (on that other thread) - it was verbally incontinent masturbation with such blatant self-promotion (and undeserved, to boot) that it should have been moved to... well, honestly - there is no place here appropriate for that revolting display.

Actually, it should be deleted all together, because I don't care to witness someone jerking themselves off like that.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> That wasn't just a board post (on that other thread) - it was verbally incontinent masturbation with such blatant self-promotion (and undeserved, to boot) that it should have been moved to... well, honestly - there is no place here appropriate for that revolting display.
> 
> Actually, it should be deleted all together, because I don't care to witness someone jerking themselves off like that.



Although I have no clue what it means, this may be the greatest post ever.






Miami is on the scene, just in case you did not know it.


----------



## ripley (Jan 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> That wasn't just a board post (on that other thread) - it was verbally incontinent masturbation with such blatant self-promotion (and undeserved, to boot) that it should have been moved to... well, honestly - there is no place here appropriate for that revolting display.
> 
> Actually, it should be deleted all together, because I don't care to witness someone jerking themselves off like that.



Link, woman!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 15, 2007)

$225 later, my laptop is getting power again. Thanks, cat, for knocking it off the couch and catching the cord when you ran away in terror, jerking the plug so hard that it partially broke off in the computer and making it necessary to replace the whole power connector. :doh:


----------



## ripley (Jan 15, 2007)

My back hurts; I think I need to flip my mattress. My back hurts, so I really don't feel like wrestling a mattress. Damn you, Catch-22.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

Can you get away with just turning the mattress?

But consider yourself lucky. It other parts of the galaxy, mattresses are bred naturally until they're mature, then they're killed, stuffed and sold to the public. Very rarely do they wake up, and eat the person lying on them.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 15, 2007)

ripley said:


> My back hurts; I think I need to flip my mattress. My back hurts, so I really don't feel like wrestling a mattress. Damn you, Catch-22.



Sounds like Heller, Ripley.

Good GOD, that's FUNNY!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been playing _Guitar Hero II_ for like... three hours now, probably a little more.

MY FINGERS ACHE LIKE HELL.

But it's too much fun to stop! I'm a fucking rock star, man!


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Can you get away with just turning the mattress?



Yup, it usually does the trick. Feels a lot firmer, I can really notice a difference when I do it.




FreeThinker said:


> Sounds like Heller, Ripley.
> 
> Good GOD, that's FUNNY!



Heh. Did you know that he'd originally titled it_ Catch-18_?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 20, 2007)

Dear Debbie Downer, 

You seem to join a lot of conversations about things you _hate/dislike/don't believe in/pooh-pooh_ - and comment on how _wrong/evil/stupid/irrational/impossible/holy crap - clearly your insane to believe that_ - they are... why? Historically, people hear your "no, it never works" comments and try to help you by suggesting a, b or c - which you shoot down. 
C and D - _down_. 
E - _boom_. 
F, G, H, I, J, K = _smithereens_. 

I don't think you really mean any harm - I just think you're negative about almost everything. That's fine - clearly it works for you. But why not let the people who are enjoying the discussion be positive about the subject... and have it to themselves? If you're happy in your "it never works out" world - as you insist you are - then stay there. Leave the hopes and dreams world to the folks who benefit from it. 

P.S. - sometimes "because I'm free to offer my opinion"... isn't a good enough answer.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

damn the rep system, damn it i say!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James (Jan 20, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I give up. There's no point to even attempting to change such overly prevalent ass-backwards thinking. We might as well just dig in here at Dim and any of the other few websites or places where we get any degree of respect, cuz the rest of the world is fucked. And sadly, so are we.



sorry, I'm not totally sober at the moment but NO!...


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

I haven't had much time lately to come and post and read in this forum.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 22, 2007)

Ugh. Just ugh. Fucking entitlement.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ugh. Just ugh. Fucking entitlement.



Yeah. _Grrr...._


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 22, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Yeah. _Grrr...._



ARF, I say!  Fucking entitlement...yeah! ARF!!! ARF!! ARF!!!!   
*falls down manhole*


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 25, 2007)

OK....who turned up the suckage quotient on this year? Lets see...the last week alone...One of the cats sick and will probably have to be put down, dog died suddenly, close family friend died, sliced the tip off my left index finger while peeling potatoes, fell and dislocated right thumb, seriously bit 3 times trying to give sick cat his meds, near $100 in unsuccessful attempts to find why tire on wife's car keeps going flat, less than year old expensive keyboard going bad, server hard drive growling like it's about to go, close to another grand in medical bills not paid for by insurance due to lame-ass excuses.

There should be a "Lemon Law" for years.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> OK....who turned up the suckage quotient on this year? Lets see...the last week alone...One of the cats sick and will probably have to be put down, dog died suddenly, close family friend died, sliced the tip off my left index finger while peeling potatoes, fell and dislocated right thumb, seriously bit 3 times trying to give sick cat his meds, near $100 in unsuccessful attempts to find why tire on wife's car keeps going flat, less than year old expensive keyboard going bad, server hard drive growling like it's about to go, close to another grand in medical bills not paid for by insurance due to lame-ass excuses.
> 
> There should be a "Lemon Law" for years.


Wow. That was just one week? 

That should be enough for a whole year!

Beats even the shit I've been wading through the last weeks...


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

My damn head hurts and I'm HUNGRY!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd say eat something. Maybe your headache will leave with your hunger...


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

I would if I weren't so broke....


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

My complaint is that since the icon to the left of the title is the same as most other threads, and not the little thumbs-down that was on the previous complaints thread, it's hard for me to tell from the User CP which "The Thread for Random Single X" is which.


----------



## Tina (Jan 25, 2007)

There ya go!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 25, 2007)

beautiful new icon, tee! 

Annnnnd... I'm complaining becuz.... um.... 

I hate vacuuming!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

Tina said:


> There ya go!


(More letters)
10Q!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

I confess, banks really know how to [email protected]#$%%$^^&$%^@#$ you in your [email protected]#@$%^^*$%!#!!!! And considering my @#$^$%&@#$ is already sore, this really hurts!


----------



## Tina (Jan 25, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> beautiful new icon, tee!
> 
> Annnnnd... I'm complaining becuz.... um....
> 
> I hate vacuuming!



Thanks, doll! And new shoes to ya!  (it'll help make up for the vacuuming...)


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm soooooo ready to go home!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 25, 2007)

Too many posts to read and not enough time.

The only board I really read completely anymore is the Clubhouse, because it's my favorite, and even there I run a few days behind. I know I'm probably missing good stuff. We need a Daily Dim Cliff's Notes.


----------



## Oona (Jan 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I confess, banks really know how to [email protected]#$%%$^^&$%^@#$ you in your [email protected]#@$%^^*$%!#!!!! And considering my @#$^$%&@#$ is already sore, this really hurts!



awww what happened?


And Im complaining because worked sucked hardcore today. All the people there were IDIOTS today -.-


----------



## supersoup (Jan 25, 2007)

my district manager came to my store today, and i wanted to smack her. it has been snowing steadily all day, there's a KILLER wind going on, and she had me outside most of the day destroying and disposing of damaged merchandise. i've been home for 4 hours and i'm still not warm. if i wasn't outside, i was in the back room having to lift crap for her and drag the pallet jack full of furniture outside. OY. my kidney hurts like hell from all the bending and lifting, and my knee...let's just say excruciating. EFF UPPER MANAGEMENT!!!!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 25, 2007)

I gotta be up 5am...not happy! Whoever invented this 5am needs a smack upside the noggin.


----------



## Tina (Jan 25, 2007)

Soup, if you have proof of these physical problems can you get light duty and be re-assigned someplace else until you're feeling better?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> Soup, if you have proof of these physical problems can you get light duty and be re-assigned someplace else until you're feeling better?



oy yes miss, i have doctor's notes and whatnot, plus i'm only two weeks out of the procedure i last had...but the problem today was my department manager wasn't there, he had class, so the responsibility then falls on me. i could have made a big ordeal and whatnot, but i'm trying to get a decent raise, so i sucked it up!


----------



## Tina (Jan 26, 2007)

Poor dear. That so sucks.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

ha-rumph.

 

my blow dryer quit working half way through doing its job, and there's a STUPID conference call at work today that i have to handle since it deals with all of the equipment placement and installation at the new store. eff it. shitty day already!!

i'm buying candy for lunch, loads and loads of it...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2007)

When someone starts out with "Relax, [name]...", immediately followed by something dismissive and condescending.... 

they need to be pummelled until they finally understand how rude and arrogant that practice is.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> When someone starts out with "Relax, [name]...", immediately followed by something dismissive and condescending....
> 
> they need to be pummelled until they finally understand how rude and arrogant that practice is.



Seconded. There is no better way to irritate me further when I'm already irritated than to tell me to relax. Grrrrrr.


----------



## butch (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm either unusually aroused or distracted the past few days. A little of both, and while I'm used to the distracted part, the aroused feeling is harder to deal with. The usual methods of dealing with said arousal only take a person so far, you know. 

How's a person supposed to get their work ethic back in this situation?


----------



## Donna (Jan 30, 2007)

Why are you here? It's obvious you aren't fat, you remind us of that everytime the opportunity arises. Your beliefs about food/eating are just as messed up as the next persons and I will be damned if you are ever supportive. In fact, sometimes you are downright condescending, abrasive and outright rude. It's obvious you don't LIKE fat folks, and since you aren't one, I have to ask, why in the hell do you keep coming here?


----------



## Tina (Jan 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Seconded. There is no better way to irritate me further when I'm already irritated than to tell me to relax. Grrrrrr.



Thirded!
. . . .


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2007)

Sam, Carrie, Tina:

Relax, ladies! That shit ain't nothing to worry about.




(Do I at least get a helmet to wear before getting pummelled?)


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Seconded. There is no better way to irritate me further when I'm already irritated than to tell me to relax. Grrrrrr.



I used to do this psych research, coding nonverbal content of distressed couples- we found that the most universally enraging combination was:

Say something sarcastic/critical
Make eye contact when you do it
Smile when you do it
and the clincher- touch the person when you do it.

Yeah, leaning in and smiling into someone's eye's, saying, "Poor dear, I didn't expect you to understand," while patting their arm... or mix 'n match. Every time, that combo made the recipient go Apus Shittus. We got Tshirts with the corresponding codes on it (thereby announcing our geekiness to the world).

But see, it could be worse!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I used to do this psych research, coding nonverbal content of distressed couples- we found that the most universally enraging combination was:
> 
> Say something sarcastic/critical
> Make eye contact when you do it
> ...



Oh my god, that's _hideous_. I absolutely cannot stand that passive aggressive junk! 

Way to go on the geeky tee-shirts. I heart geeks.


----------



## Tina (Jan 30, 2007)

Blackjack, the helmet won't protect you if we sit on you.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Blackjack, the helmet won't protect you if we sit on you.


Psst: He might like that. That's not a punishment.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Psst: He might like that. That's not a punishment.



someone always beats me to it!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> When someone starts out with "Relax, [name]...", immediately followed by something dismissive and condescending....
> 
> they need to be pummelled until they finally understand how rude and arrogant that practice is.



I agree. It's funny, I see well meaning family members doing that to my labor patients all the time. "Relax...." while they're contracting like all get out. Heh. Just once I'd love to see them pop one of 'em.  Yeah, buddy, YOU relax while your body's doing the hardest work of its life.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 8, 2007)

Why can't someone in authority realize that Rita Cosby (of MSNBC) talks like she's got a _cock in her throat_ (yes, really) - and that that isn't conducive to delivery of the news?


----------



## Friday (Feb 8, 2007)

Ever try to work while they are literally doing construction around you? It blows.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm quite sore today. And its my own fault to blame.


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2007)

The car, Jeff?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep!

My back is sore. It was freezing cold too. I managed to get the car pushed down the driveway and parked on the side of the road. But it took quite some time doing. And it was pretty stupid of me to even start such a task. 

I did all of this Wednesday night. I also nearly got frost-bitten on my feet.  

I'm being optimistic, though. I'll heal.


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

Damn!! Damn!! Damn!!!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 9, 2007)

GRRRRR I booked a week off work hoping for snow (so i could go sledging). The first few days were beautiful weather & no snow .. but i made the most of spring cleaning instead. Then i went & got a flu type virus that knocked me for six - & it snowed enough for sledging but i was too ill to leave the house  Then yesterday i came out in pains in my knees & rashes on my legs so i tried to make a doctors appointment. They said they had a free appointment then asked me if it was urgent (if they cared to check they would see the last time i was at the doc's was over 2yrs ago - which resulted in emergency surgery ... so not like i am a time waster). I explained the probelem & was told "oh you can see the surse about that & she can check your chest" So off i go, waits 30 mins to see the nurse for her to tell me i have to see the doc cos she has no idea what my knee pain or rash is. So i wait another 30 mins to see the doc (in between her regular appointments) only for her to be baffled also & then get sent to the hospital for blood tests. But the question that really infuriated me was " why didn't you come sooner?" A. i was too ill to leave the house B. The knee & rash wasn't a problem until the day i rang for an appointment (they don't give medication for viral infections) C. THEY MADE IT SO DIFFICULT TO MAKE AN APPOINTMENT !!!!!

Now i have to wait for monday for the results & if they mean i need more time off work i then have to make another appointment in order to get a sick note !!!!

Rant over


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2007)

I want people to STOP CALLING MY HOUSE. Seriously, the phone rings every few minutes, I'm the only one here, and I just let it go to the answering machine because it's less annoying that way.

And now even the machine is pissing me off.


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I want people to STOP CALLING MY HOUSE. Seriously, the phone rings every few minutes, I'm the only one here, and I just let it go to the answering machine because it's less annoying that way.
> 
> And now even the machine is pissing me off.



I'm sorry, I'll stop calling...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

calauria said:


> Damn!! Damn!! Damn!!!


Uhm... what could this mean? *wanders off, pondering*


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm... what could this mean? *wanders off, pondering*



Are you making fun of me, by chance????


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh, another complaint- the taste of lung gunk?

FUCKING DISGUSTING.

I mean, it's gross to begin with, but having the taste of it in my mouth almost perpetually?

Between this and our lack of snow here, Mother Nature is _really_ on thin ice.


----------



## Oona (Feb 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Oh, another complaint- the taste of lung gunk?
> 
> FUCKING DISGUSTING.
> 
> ...



Still sick, I take it? I hope you feel better and I hope Mother Nature stops harassing you.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2007)

Oona said:


> Still sick, I take it? I hope you feel better and I hope Mother Nature stops harassing you.



Well, it seems like the shit in my lungs has loosened up a lot since yesterday, so now there's stuff actually coming up when I cough. I'm quite glad to be rid of it.

It still hurts to cough, though, since I've been doing it so damn much recently and it's just scratched the shit out of my throat and worn out my chest.


----------



## Oona (Feb 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It still hurts to cough, though, since I've been doing it so damn much recently and it's just scratched the shit out of my throat and worn out my chest.



Make sure you drink plenty of water to keep your throat from getting too bad. Again, I hope you get better soon.


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm so totally hungry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

calauria said:


> Are you making fun of me, by chance????


Nah, just curious...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

I feel like someone dropped a 5-ton-bundle of diapers on me...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2007)

I feel like this place is being inundated by fakes yet again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I feel like this place is being inundated by fakes yet again.



Like sands thru the hourglass... these are yet again the days of our lives..


----------



## Isa (Feb 10, 2007)

calauria said:


> Damn!! Damn!! Damn!!!



Are you channeling Florida Evans with this one?


----------



## Veronica VonDiesel (Feb 10, 2007)

I read today that, along with "carrying the smallest purse possible for any given occasion," a lady should never "complain about a situation that cannot be controlled" (such as the weather).

I'd like to lodge a formal complaint about the creation of rules that prevent complaining.



--VV (walks softly but carries a big purse)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 11, 2007)

No one is ever allowed to call anyone hypersensitive at Dimensions ever again. At another web board, I told someone she sucked, literally, "You suck for stealing [someone else's, a friend of mine's] pictures without permission." This girl goes off and says I'm yelling at her, that she cut herself because of me, she hates me. 

I may disagree with some of you some of the time, but thank God none of you are that insane.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

At my workplace, I provide resident care as a Nursing Assistant. One resident, that I was helping this morning tells me that he needs to try to use the bathroom. Well, not even hardly 2 minutes of sitting, he decides he doesn't need to go anymore and that he's ready to sit in his recliner. Well, next thing you know he decides he really badly needs to go to the bathroom.

And you guessed it.... he doesn't need to go. :doh: 

All of this was hard to do because I was using a lift to transfer him around. It can be pretty time-consuming as well.

Oh well, I survived the nightshift. :bow:


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 12, 2007)

I hate it when Mother Nature comes calling for payment due. I knew we were going to have to pay for the thus far mild winter...for the next day and a half we're forecasted to get 5-10" of snow and ice, with it alternating between snow, freezing rain and ice...with 20+mph winds...followed by an extended period of unseasonable cold.


----------



## calauria (Feb 12, 2007)

Isa said:


> Are you channeling Florida Evans with this one?



LOL!!! Yep, you remember that, too!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 13, 2007)

Insomnia, you are not my friend. Please leave immediately.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 20, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL.

I go to sleep at midnight, I wake up at 4.

This is the worst it's been so far... had this insomnia for a few days now.

If I see little bald doctors running around, I'm just gonna blow my brains out.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 21, 2007)

Any radio DJs that make some kind of snarky remark about a certain celebrity shaving her head are welcome to sodomize themselves deeply.

No, I'm not siding with the poor, embattled celeb...She demanded media attention and now has to live with it.

The issues I have are:

*1:* It's a haircut. People have been telling me to get one for years. This wouldn't be an issue if it were a man who shaved his head.

*2:* Don't assume an air of superiority over the celeb. You're just a DJ, after all.

*3:* I don't care what you think. Stop wasting my time, and play some music.



Thank you. I feel cleansed.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I feel like this place is being inundated by fakes yet again.



What's a Dim. fake?


----------



## ripley (Feb 22, 2007)

I have to go to dinner at my mom's tomorrow. 

This means I'll have to be up by the crack of noon.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 22, 2007)

I can't breathe out of my left nostril...my sinuses are damned! 


...and Benadryl is crap!


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I can't breathe out of my left nostril...my sinuses are damned!
> 
> 
> ...and Benadryl is crap!



I have always had much more than good luck with Benadryl. 
Have you tried standing up? My nose usually clears for a little bit of time when I stand up.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 22, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I have always had much more than good luck with Benadryl.
> Have you tried standing up? My nose usually clears for a little bit of time when I stand up.



Yeah...I don't know what's going on, but I must admit, it's much better now that I've been moving about - I couldn't breathe out of either nostril last night...did not sleep well.  

I think when I get home, I'll try steaming my face - that might help to open my nose a bit.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 22, 2007)

I confess that I hate doctors...the thought of going to the doctor again makes me want to hurl my Cheerios all over them.

I also confess that I hate my job and all the fuckers who work there.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

Now that we have an eclipse of the moon, clouds have to hang around on the sky...


----------



## Canonista (Mar 3, 2007)

If you're using a cell phone in a movie theater it should be legal to kill you right there.

OR:

Why can't theaters harden the building to block cell phone transmissions? It's not like Faraday Cage technology is new or anything.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

I confess that it hacks me off a bit when people will read a thread I start, but not post..and it should not hack me off..but I am in need of protein, so I am feeling...delicate...


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2007)

Canonista said:


> If you're using a cell phone in a movie theater it should be legal to kill you right there.



It should be legal only by strangling. I once called my friend in Atlanta, he said "hello" barely audibly and I heard this incredibly insipid jazz playing in the foreground. Turned out he was at a Pat Metheny concert.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

some people go to the movies and leave their little kiddies at home with zee sitter..they need to know if zee sitter has called..but put it on vibrate..of course


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I confess that it hacks me off a bit when people will read a thread I start, but not post..and it should not hack me off..but I am in need of protein, so I am feeling...delicate...



OK, I just went and read your last thread again and still didn't post. You need to have some sort of legume or bean-type thing with your chips and that will make a complete protein.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 3, 2007)

What if we read it and have nothing to say? The only thing I could have added is that I have not had Fritos in probably a decade, never crave them, never even think about them. And after simply reading the word, I'm now thinking they sound like the best thing on the planet. If that's the kind of drivel you'd like, I'd be glad to post.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, what if posting doesn't add anything to it? LIke me and TSL going on a cucumber tangent. Is that better or worse than not posting?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

rainyday said:


> What if we read it and have nothing to say? The only thing I could have added is that I have not had Fritos in probably a decade, never crave them, never even think about them. And after simply reading the word, I'm now thinking they sound like the best thing on the planet. If that's the kind of drivel you'd like, I'd be glad to post.



yeah...I want my fair share of Dims Posters drivel..you betcha!!



not sure if the cat was out on that one..lol


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, what if posting doesn't add anything to it? LIke me and TSL going on a cucumber tangent. Is that better or worse than not posting?



ok..ok..ok..I am guilty of whining..like THAT has never happened out here..this is the complaints board..lol


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2007)

mossystate said:


> ok..ok..ok..I am guilty of whining..like THAT has never happened out here..this is the complaints board..lol



You're _really_ getting to me today, Mo. All this tension. _*drums fingers on available surface*_ I can't stand it!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> You're _really_ getting to me today, Mo. All this tension. _*drums fingers on available surface*_ I can't stand it!



huh???..where??..wha???..ummm????


tension??

from

moi?????

one little...concern???..lol


----------



## scarcity (Mar 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Now that we have an eclipse of the moon, clouds have to hang around on the sky...



What he said


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

I saw one once...and awesome site....





Timberwolf said:


> Now that we have an eclipse of the moon, clouds have to hang around on the sky...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 4, 2007)

Let's all get this straight: Periods go at the *end* of a sentence, *followed by a SPACE* before the next sentence, which begins with a capital letter. 

Some of you aren't clear on that - so if that's YOU - re-read that first part again and again until you fucking get it. Please. The important parts are emphasized - in hopes that it gets through to you.

So, it would happen like this. I have typed a sentence. I have ended it with a period. The very next sentence begins after a space (look!! I've emphasized something again! why do you think that is?), with a capital letter and ends with yet another period. This way, it doesn't matter if I type the cure for cancer, or complete and utter bullshit. Other people can read it, and understand what I wrote, even if it's not what I meant to say. 

doing it this way would be wrong.you _don't_ do it like this.because it makes no sense.it's also irritating to read.and confirms for people that you are an illiterate, uneducated asshat.to say nothing of pulling any wind out of whatever you're blathering on about.okay?people want to hurt you (and should) when you type like this.i hope you understand that.

This isn't just nitpicking by someone who got past the 8th grade. This is an attempt to show you how average people communicate with each other... without one of them beating the other senseless.

ETA: Some will argue that there should be TWO spaces before each new sentence. That's fine too. Just try _at least one_, will you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> ...
> doing it this way would be wrong.you _don't_ do it like this.because it makes no sense.it's also irritating to read.and confirms for people that you are an illiterate, uneducated asshat.to say nothing of pulling any wind out of whatever you're blathering on about.okay?people want to hurt you (and should) when you type like this.i hope you understand that. ...


what about people typing like that but without any punctuation 
:huh:
And People That Start Every Word With A Capital?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 4, 2007)

I am 'guilty' of not always placing the correct number of spaces before I begin another sentence.I(ooops, there I go again!) think that some of this kind of nitpicking DOES have some people afraid to even post out here. I am not so shy, so I suppose I will just keep on keeping on and know I do ok for myself in the real world.  





However, I also am a bit peeved by things I see out here.I guess we all have our issues with people and how they operate. See, I just made a complaint AND I admitted I can be picky.The first step...I took it!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 4, 2007)

What to do when creeps give my peeps crit for my pos?


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 4, 2007)

I hate love. I love love. It's the most dangerous, wonderful and heartbreaking emotion all at the same time. I hate it and I love it. I love it and I hate it. 

Love, you suck, call me.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I hate love. I love love. It's the most dangerous, wonderful and heartbreaking emotion all at the same time. I hate it and I love it. I love it and I hate it.
> 
> Love, you suck, call me.



"Love can mend your life
But love can break your heart"

-The Police, "Message in a Bottle"


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 4, 2007)

Babies dying sucks. Just totally, totally sucks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Babies dying sucks. Just totally, totally sucks.



 .................................


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I hate love. I love love. It's the most dangerous, wonderful and heartbreaking emotion all at the same time. I hate it and I love it. I love it and I hate it.
> Love, you suck, call me.



"Oh, l'amour, l'amour, how it can let you down. How it can pick you up again."


----------



## Spanky (Mar 5, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Love, you suck, call me.



Love picks up the phone: dialing <beep, beep, beep>
Answering machine: "Sorry, not home right now, popped out to the Electrical Repair Shop, be home soon, if it is Love, pleeeeeease leave a message"
Love: <thinking for awhile about being told it sucks> doesn't leave a message

Heads out clubbing all night with Lust, Greed and Gluttony. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Let's all get this straight: Periods go at the *end* of a sentence, *followed by a SPACE* before the next sentence, which begins with a capital letter.
> 
> Some of you aren't clear on that - so if that's YOU - re-read that first part again and again until you fucking get it. Please. The important parts are emphasized - in hopes that it gets through to you.
> 
> ...




I think what I value more on Dimensions and the internet in general is not perfect punctuation, nor correct sentence structures, nor the absence of slang or colloquial expressions. It's content, context, and above all the willingness to express oneself in the way that is comfortable, useful, fun, and open to others. 

Who cares if people type differently or don't punctuate properly? I'll take a million mis-spelled and mis-punctuated sentences over posts like this that make people feel unwelcome just 'cause they don't punctuate like we do.

So folks: if you're a bad typer, I'm willing to help you learn. But if you can't, you're still fine by me. Just don't be insulting for little to no reason.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2007)

i'm really not sure what would make someone want to *hurt* someone else for a typo/think-o/odd typing convention. 

it's intriguing to think about that compulsion.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 5, 2007)

Ladies and Gents, a question:

How do you politely suggest to your sort of sig. other that they need to wax their ass? Do you simply pull out the Nads with a winsome smile, or tell them that you have a 3pm surprise for them at Madame Reepowtdahare's Salon on the corner of Main and First Ave? I don't want to hurt his feelings but....one of us needs to go, and I'm hoping that he would miss the hair less.


x-posted to the clubhouse.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2007)

Enough with the single digits. ENOUGH.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Who cares if people type differently or don't punctuate properly? I'll take a million mis-spelled and mis-punctuated sentences over posts like this that make people feel unwelcome just 'cause they don't punctuate like we do.
> 
> So folks: if you're a bad typer, I'm willing to help you learn. But if you can't, you're still fine by me. Just don't be insulting for little to no reason.



Ditto. And said better than the response I sat and tried to compose yesterday and gave up on.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 6, 2007)

RANT:

My daughter woke up at 2 am to 4 am last night screaming about a toothache, the poor baby. She had a check up about 6 months ago and they didn't find anything at that time, so I thought she was good for awhile. Well, since I've changed jobs since then, I don't yet have health insurance, since my new work has a 90 day waiting period.

Calling the Children's Dental clinic here, they say they can't see her because she doesn't have Medicaid. OK, so I call the Emergency Dental who will see her for 75.00. No problem but since I'm still new at work, I can't take off to take her. I have my ex (her father) take her and he pays, which is good, BUT they won't do anything for her since she's only 6. They tell us we have to go to a regular dentist and that the fillings (2) will cost total about 500 dollars. 

Sometimes it just doesn't pay to work. My daughter could have already had her pain taken care of and I could have been with her for the whole thing. 

^^this is just a sampling of the beefs I have with the government and health care..not to mention the American workforce standards.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think what I value more on Dimensions and the internet in general is not perfect punctuation, nor correct sentence structures, nor the absence of slang or colloquial expressions. It's content, context, and above all the willingness to express oneself in the way that is comfortable, useful, fun, and open to others.
> 
> Who cares if people type differently or don't punctuate properly? I'll take a million mis-spelled and mis-punctuated sentences over posts like this that make people feel unwelcome just 'cause they don't punctuate like we do.
> 
> So folks: if you're a bad typer, I'm willing to help you learn. But if you can't, you're still fine by me. Just don't be insulting for little to no reason.



Thanks for saying this.:bow:


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 6, 2007)

*BAH* American Airlines Refund Department!! AA put a duplicate charge on my boss' cc for a large amount. In attempting to get it refunded, I've called them three times, been put on hold for 30+ minutes, then hung up on precisely at 3 pm, which is when their office closes. So much for customer service....and who closes at 3PM??? Apparently they live in an alternate reality where all work comes to a grinding halt when the clock chimes 3 times. 

I finally had to call the Advantage customer service # and demand to speak to a supervisor, who is now helping me. Pays to be a bitch sometimes.


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 6, 2007)

I hate my idiotic boss who thinks he is God and the rest of us are idiots. It's that "big me, little you" mindset that drives me insane. My new motto is: "I was looking for a job when I found this one...asshole." Hmmmm, I don't think I'd have the guts to say that, but I've been close to walking out twice in the past month. 

I can't handle being in St. Louis one week, then SW MO the next...you'd think my boss would realize that I have a life too. JERK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

I've got a Pixies song on repeat, and I never knew the words to the song before, but just looked them up and they are quite interesting. Here they are-

"Rock Music"
from Bossanova

Your Mouth's A Mile Away [repeat about 8 times]
AHHHHHHH
I'm already gone...
Hey you know me
encatuse -- ["And I know you?"]
Your Mouth's A Mile Away
Slag 

Another good Pixies song (and featured in "Fight Club") is "Where is My Mind" from Surfer Rosa

Ooooooh - stop

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
But there's nothing in it 
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind [3x]

Way out in the water
See it swimmin'

I was swimmin' in the Carribean
Animals were hiding behind the rocks
Except the little fish
But they told me, he swears
Tryin' to talk to me to me to me

Where is my mind [3x]

Way out in the water
See it swimmin' ?

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
If there's nothing in it 
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind [3x]

Ooooh
With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Ooooh
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Ooooh
Ooooh

I'm in a Pixies mood right now.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2007)

*9:30 am* - discover internet connection not working
*10:30 am* - call internet provider (note: broadband for 1 month... 6 calls to complain that it's not working), who says it's not their problem
(throw furniture around trying to get to equipment, mess with wires)
*11:00 am* - call internet provider again, say "fuck" along with choice other words to internet provider CSR
(mess with more wires)
*11:30 am* - call _another _internet provider... become overly knowledgeable with CMD commands, and various inner parts of my 3-month-old computer
(unplug and replug everything, turn everything on and off five times)
*1:30 pm* - (for those of you keeping track - thats TWO HOURS on the phone fucking with the settings) advised by internet provider to call the shmucks who sold me the computer
(more messing with wires - visibly shaking now)
(husband calls again - threatens to come home if I don't calm down)
*2:00 pm* - Call Hewlett Packard. Spend 90 minutes on the phone with Alessandro from Mexico. I say "I'm sorry... what? Can you say that again please?" at least 7 times. More screwing with computer settings. Alessandro advises I call the company that sold me the router. 
(finally get breakfast - notice cats have retreated to the back of the house)
*3:30 pm* - Call first internet provider AGAIN. Don't say "fuck" this time. mess around with more settings, to no avail. Instructed to call HP yet again. 
(inflict huge scratch in wall by smashing router into it)
(tell husband he's having pizza for dinner since I haven't taken any meat out of the freezer)
*4:00 pm* - Call HP yet again, begging for help since Internet Provider completely disavows any responsibility. Speak with Koolump (or something to that effect) from India. Koolump has me complete at least 3 more CMD commands, then puts me on hold so he can speak to a "higher level tech advisor". 
*4:30 pm* - 
Koolump: "Ma'am, do you have any antivirus software installed?" 
Me: "Yes, I have Norton, but it expired, and I haven't renewed it (since I have something else instead)". 
Koolulmp: "Lets uninstall Norton, ma'am". 
Me: "Umm... okay"
(discover new nifty way to unstall programs that don't come with uninstall commands built in) 
*4:38 pm* - Internet working. 
(buy a new dress and purse online - quickly calm down)
(vow to trash-talk Norton for the rest of my days)


----------



## ripley (Mar 20, 2007)

Norton was screwing up my NetFlix....they told me that somehow their programming clashes with it.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 20, 2007)

i just got home and comfy and i got a call reminding me that i need to leave again in like 20 minutes for a birthday party. 
raaarg.
this unseasonably crappy weather is making me so lazy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 20, 2007)

butch said:


> I've got a Pixies song on repeat, and I never knew the words to the song before, but just looked them up and they are quite interesting. Here they are-**snipped**




Wait... are you COMPLAINING about The Pixies??

I liked you until now... I will await your answer. 

*taps*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!! I was beginning to think I was the only one who had a major pet peeve with grammar and punctuation. Definite reps for this post. 






SamanthaNY said:


> Let's all get this straight: Periods go at the *end* of a sentence, *followed by a SPACE* before the next sentence, which begins with a capital letter.
> 
> Some of you aren't clear on that - so if that's YOU - re-read that first part again and again until you fucking get it. Please. The important parts are emphasized - in hopes that it gets through to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 20, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> *9:30 am* - discover internet connection not working
> *10:30 am* - call internet provider (note: broadband for 1 month... 6 calls to complain that it's not working), who says it's not their problem
> (throw furniture around trying to get to equipment, mess with wires)
> *11:00 am* - call internet provider again, say "fuck" along with choice other words to internet provider CSR
> ...



I have no way to prove this, but it's my personal opinion that Norton has some very nasty little time bombs built into their software. Daughter has Nortons but last year her system started running more and more poorly, and finally stoped connecting to the internet. I've been building computers for years, and I could find no hardware reason, and used two other AV and anti-spy-ware programs finding nothing. A search on the internet found a LOT of people having similar problems...and in every case they'd stopped doing the automatic updates. I questioned daughter, and sure enough, she had turned them off because she found them annoying. The the net search revealed one particular update that was supposed to cure the problem...sure enough, it took care of it. What it boils down to is that a program without time bombs, or outside interference, should continue to run as-is indefinitly...it may not be effective, but it shouldn't be detrimental.


----------



## Isa (Mar 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> [*]Koolump: "Ma'am, do you have any antivirus software installed?"
> [*]Me: "Yes, I have Norton, but it expired, and I haven't renewed it (since I have something else instead)".
> [*]Koolulmp: "Lets uninstall Norton, ma'am".
> [*]Me: "Umm... okay"
> ...



Norton turned on my computer a couple of years ago and began treating it as a virus. Thankfully a programmer buddy was able to figure out the problem. I dumped that damn program and never looked back. Now anytime friends mention computer issues or purchase a new system, the first thing I recommend it that they uninstall Norton and find another form of protection.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!! I was beginning to think I was the only one who had a major pet peeve with grammar and punctuation. Definite reps for this post.



Well they said a period is followed by a space. It's actually followed by two spaces.

I hate grammar mistakes. If you're going to write something anywhere, at least have the pride to do it correctly.

My latest peeve: Using the word causal instead of casual. A similar one is people using the word quite instead of quiet.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 21, 2007)

i capitalize for school papers and other official-type documents. posting silly stuff on the internet, though? screw caps.

at any rate, i am here to complain about the thunder we've got happening right now. i may be 26 years old, but thunder still freaks me right the fuck out.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Thanks for saying this.:bow:



I second that.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 21, 2007)

My prof today was 40 minutes late (3 hour class so we had to stay), socialized for ten minutes, said to go do this lame assignment (find a picture from said artist) and come back to discuss them, on returning, she had a note on her door saying her class was canceled for the rest of the day. I want those 2 hours of my life back please.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2007)

BAH!  What an entirely blow-ass situation!!    

(Everything's fine, just trying to up my post count.)


----------



## butch (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Wait... are you COMPLAINING about The Pixies??
> 
> I liked you until now... I will await your answer.
> 
> *taps*



Oh no, I adore the Pixies, and had a huge Black Francis crush. I should post a photo of my college bedroom with a big Pixies poster on the wall to prove it. I could never bad mouth the guys and gal from Boston, AnnMarie.

Speaking of musicians with Boston connections, who else do you like from your part of the country, AnnMarie? I'm a nerd about connecting musicians/actors/etc I like with the places they're from.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree.... I was taught to type on a MANUAL typewriter and we were taught to put two spaces after the end of a sentence. 

Oh yeah, I agree about the misspellings as well. 

I could go on and on about this subject.... I'll refrain. 





cactopus said:


> Well they said a period is followed by a space. It's actually followed by two spaces.
> 
> I hate grammar mistakes. If you're going to write something anywhere, at least have the pride to do it correctly.
> 
> My latest peeve: Using the word causal instead of casual. A similar one is people using the word quite instead of quiet.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 21, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Well they said a period is followed by a space. It's actually followed by two spaces.



Yah, that's actually only a typing convention (like underlining), the two spaces. In print it's correct to use one. With the advent of the internet...nobody knows anymore! Except most newspapers still use one.

Being trained on a manual typwriter too, Violet, I still type two regardless! Hard to undo that habit .


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2007)

My internet is running incredibly slowly today. I have no idea why.

But AAAARRRGHHH


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yah, that's actually only a typing convention (like underlining), the two spaces. In print it's correct to use one. With the advent of the internet...nobody knows anymore! Except most newspapers still use one.
> 
> Being trained on a manual typwriter too, Violet, I still type two regardless! Hard to undo that habit .


That's interesting... I've never heard of a typing rule that recommended two spaces between sentences... But on the old manual typewriters, it might be making sense...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

butch said:


> Oh no, I adore the Pixies, and had a huge Black Francis crush. I should post a photo of my college bedroom with a big Pixies poster on the wall to prove it. I could never bad mouth the guys and gal from Boston, AnnMarie.
> 
> Speaking of musicians with Boston connections, who else do you like from your part of the country, AnnMarie? I'm a nerd about connecting musicians/actors/etc I like with the places they're from.



Yay, all is right with the world again!!! 

I dig Guster, Sheila Divine, Tribe, Heretix, Morphine.... lots more. So many of the great local bands from the early-mid 90s are gone and forgotten, but there was some GREAT music happening.


----------



## Isa (Mar 23, 2007)

I was in Urban Outfitters with a friend and spied the wonder below. I loved the movie and thought this would be so cute. I should have waited and looked it up online first. Opened the box a few minutes ago to find a very cheap mini-stapler, which was the main reason for purchasing it. It will be returned later today. Since I now need this stapler, I'll just try to find it at office depot or some place like that.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 23, 2007)

Isa said:


> I was in Urban Outfitters with a friend and spied the wonder below. I loved the movie and thought this would be so cute. I should have waited and looked it up online first. Opened the box a few minutes ago to find a very cheap mini-stapler, which was the main reason for purchasing it. It will be returned later today. Since I now need this stapler, I'll just try to find it at office depot or some place like that.



That's awesome! I need one of those kits.. 

What's funny is that a guy in my company has a full-size red Swingline and he's never even seen the movie. Blasphemy!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 23, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> That's awesome! I need one of those kits..
> 
> What's funny is that a guy in my company has a full-size red Swingline and he's never even seen the movie. Blasphemy!!


I think it's cute too! It's on Amazon.com for between $6.83 and $10.17.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> That's interesting... I've never heard of a typing rule that recommended two spaces between sentences... But on the old manual typewriters, it might be making sense...


 
Liz is correct. The rule for manual typewriters was two spaces after a period. With the advent of the word processor, that rule became as obsolete as the manual typewriter itself. Presumably (because I have overslept today and don't have time to search for the full and complete answer--this is just what I remember), the return to the standard single space after a period is to help reduce the "rivers of white" that are often evident when viewing large blocks of typed text (especially when using 'justified' paragraph formatting.)


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2007)

8 months and no promotion yet from Human Resources. Bleeeechhh


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*My Swim-Instructor is a suitcase without handle* :bounce:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 23, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> 8 months and no promotion yet from Human Resources. Bleeeechhh


Isn't it customary for a promotion or reward to come after a year (especially if you're a new employee)? 8 months seems a little presumptuous unless there were some promises made beforehand. 

In any case - hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

Me too! I will forever probably. 




liz (di-va) said:


> Being trained on a manual typwriter too, Violet, I still type two regardless! Hard to undo that habit .


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 23, 2007)

I use two as well. 

Now for the complaining:

I would go home, but three people are out today, including my boss. There is nothing to do. Nothing. So I wait until 4:30, doing nothing.

I am fucking hungry beyond belief. This is unfortunate for everyone else because I'm a complete bitch when I'm hungry. There's nothing to eat here. I also really don't want to eat, if that makes sense, but I'm hungry. My choices: Denny's, Subway, Starbuck's, Quizno's, or 7-11. All things I don't really feel like having. I would LOVE a slice of pizza right now.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

My complaint for the day?

Why is it that when my boss goes into the restroom, he closes the door, and two seconds later I hear the toilet seat SLAM down? :doh: What the hell? He can't just sit it down, like a normal person? He has to flip it down and let it slam? One of these days, I'll have to let the seat drop in my restroom to let him know how it sounds out front where I sit. What if we had customers in the office and they heard that??? Geez..  men.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Isn't it customary for a promotion or reward to come after a year (especially if you're a new employee)? 8 months seems a little presumptuous unless there were some promises made beforehand.
> 
> In any case - hope you get some good news soon.



Actually been here 5 years and 7 months. The promotion came about because my job duties changed about 2 years ago.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 23, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Actually been here 5 years and 7 months. The promotion came about because my job duties changed about 2 years ago.


So... you've been doing the job duties for 2 years, but they haven't given you the title or the corresponding salary? If that's the case, _boo! hiss!_ 

I had this happen to me a number of years ago when a new CFO came on board and didn't think I deserved a bigger salary. I was pissed, so I went out and got a new job offer. I presented my CFO with the opportunity to counter offer (MUCH bigger than it would have been to just give me an effing raise) if they wanted to hold on to me. They did, and they never, ever were even a day late with annual raises for the next 8 years, lol.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2007)

I know its red tape. Somehow some folks' blessings don't go that far I guess.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 23, 2007)

FA to the Bone said:


> *My Swim-Instructor is a suitcase without handle* :bounce:


Short, square, and hollow, with a zipper around the edge?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Me too! I will forever probably.



check it out: My typing teacher? Mrs. PIGMAN. Ruthless, old-school (skinny) typing teacher, us all pounding out lines of type on ginormous Olivetti manuals in an unairconditioned summer schoolroom. GAWD.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Short, square, and hollow, with a zipper around the edge?



I am glad you asked; I have been enjoying that quote but also curious  hah!


----------



## cactopus (Mar 23, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> That's awesome! I need one of those kits..
> 
> What's funny is that a guy in my company has a full-size red Swingline and he's never even seen the movie. Blasphemy!!



I got mine in a different kit... it's full size:







My homage site: (just two more pics)
http://homepage.mac.com/rumbeard/PhotoAlbum52.html


----------



## cactopus (Mar 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> My complaint for the day?
> 
> Why is it that when my boss goes into the restroom, he closes the door, and two seconds later I hear the toilet seat SLAM down? :doh: What the hell? He can't just sit it down, like a normal person? He has to flip it down and let it slam? One of these days, I'll have to let the seat drop in my restroom to let him know how it sounds out front where I sit. What if we had customers in the office and they heard that??? Geez..  men.



Heh... it's not as bad as some of the people at a friend of mine's employer. Someone took his cell phone into the bathroom on a conference call and didn't mute it... so it was like "Sure we can do that forecast" *grunt splash*.... "Yeah I'll have that faxed over" ... *pffft*

etc.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

Mine was Mrs. GRIM!!! LOLOL... were they sisters??? She was skinny..old-school too. She used to stick her pencil in her hair to keep from losing it. Wow... memories. 





liz (di-va) said:


> check it out: My typing teacher? Mrs. PIGMAN. Ruthless, old-school (skinny) typing teacher, us all pounding out lines of type on ginormous Olivetti manuals in an unairconditioned summer schoolroom. GAWD.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG..... gross..... I'd KILL my boss if he did that. He's answered it in there as he was walking out, but never "during". God.... that is disgusting.....  




cactopus said:


> Heh... it's not as bad as some of the people at a friend of mine's employer. Someone took his cell phone into the bathroom on a conference call and didn't mute it... so it was like "Sure we can do that forecast" *grunt splash*.... "Yeah I'll have that faxed over" ... *pffft*
> 
> etc.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 23, 2007)

I took a required writing exam at school today, wrote my essay on the topic of education... and my brain exploded. In the middle of writing it... I completely could not figure out what I was just writing about, where I was going with it, etc.... Ended up completely changing my argument....

Are there warranties on the mind?


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 23, 2007)

*My -------- for -------- is so damn -------- I can't @(&#$(*&= -------- it!!!*


----------



## Donna (Mar 24, 2007)

Spring cleaning is making my back and arms and legs ache and my eyes are all watery from the dust. How in the hell does a house that gets vacuumed three to four times a week and a thorough cleaning at least once a week get so much dust?  

Calgon, take me away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elle camino (Mar 24, 2007)

i'm pretty sure i must have slept in like, a full headstand last night. 
i can barely move my frigging neck.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 24, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Spring cleaning is making my back and arms and legs ache and my eyes are all watery from the dust. How in the hell does a house that gets vacuumed three to four times a week and a thorough cleaning at least once a week get so much dust?



you are my she-ro


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 25, 2007)

My workplace (Nursing Home Work) has gotten mighty rough!   

One more night of work and then I get some nights off, finally though.

But yeah, I've got to complain that my workplace has been lately suck-ass, I hardly get a break, and one of 'em wants to break my fingers when I try to help him!!! 

But maybe things will look up.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 25, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Spring cleaning is making my back and arms and legs ache and my eyes are all watery from the dust. How in the hell does a house that gets vacuumed three to four times a week and a thorough cleaning at least once a week get so much dust?
> 
> Calgon, take me away!!!!!!!!!!


Ooof. I hear ya, Donna, I did the same thing yesterday. The middle sister is coming up this week because the older sister's hubby is having a serious operation. Last time she was here (Thanksgiving) they all (sisters and mom) ambushed me when they showed up at my house unexpectedly. I had not answered my phone (dead battery) after they tried to call several times to invite me to dinner, so they stopped by to see if I was OK. That was pretty humiliating, since my house was in no condition to receive visitors. As I had been depressed for the latter half of fall and all through winter, I have a lot of catching up to do in the way of cleaning. 

There are not enough hours in a two-day weekend to get it all done. I did three loads of laundry yesterday, not including the two sets of sheers from two sets of windows in my bedroom that I took down and washed and put back up. That's 12 panels, if anyone's counting. I stripped the bed and put fresh bedding on. I dusted from the top down and still haven't finished. I steam-cleaned the carpet, even though I had done it last weekend. And that's just my bedroom alone. By the time I did all of that, I was really hurting and took an Anacin. I would have kept going through the pain if I hadn't been called to go to dinner with my sister and mom. Thank goodness for that, as I wouldn't have been able to crawl out of bed this morning.

Today I need to be more realistic about what I can get done. Why did I start in my bedroom yesterday? I could have simply closed it off, as I plan to do with the spare bedroom/computer room. I plan to dust and vacuum the living room, dust the dining room and sweep and mop the hardwood floors, and that should take care of those rooms, as they're not really used. Sweep and mop the kitchen floor and tidy up the clutter there. The bathroom doesn't need much done, thank goodness. If I have time I'll get the water hose and spray all the tree jizz off of the front porch. I had 'clean my car' on my list, too, but I stopped by the car wash on the way home after dinner last night, so was able to get all the tree jizz and bird droppings (damn spring!) off of the car--I could hardly see out the window, it was so bad!

The temp got up to 82 here yesterday, and this would have been a great weekend to work in the yard. But, no, I have to pay for my sins of inside domestic neglect. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 25, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Calgon, take me away!!!!!!!!!!








(You MST3K fans better be pissing yourselves with laughter right now)


----------



## Donna (Mar 25, 2007)

On a short break...I swear, this project is going to kill me. We're rearranging furniture to make room for my Mom to move in with us in the next couple of months. Also, my step daughter is returning from Illinois in the summer, so I can't use her bedroom for added storage space any more. Everytime we move something around, or I go to put something away, I find another project to add to the to-do list. This morning when putting away some of Chuck's jeans I realized that both his and my closet need to be cleaned out. That's an entire weekend project in and of itself. 

Damn, my joints ache and I have inhaled enough cleaner fumes to choke a horse....but the dryer just buzzed, so it's back to work I go. /end whine


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 25, 2007)

I've gone from my usual feeling like a pile of crap to feeling like a heaping mountain of the brown stuff...achy, stiff, devoid of energy all the time. It's been getting worse and worse for the last week and a half or so. Last night I just sat on the edge of the bed staring at nothing for a half hour because I didn't have the energy to swing around and lay down.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 25, 2007)

I really hate anime and when I am all depressed n' stuff and I want to watch cartoons and I turn on the cartoon network. I just get more depressed and then I go online and people are like .. 

hi! ^.^

DON'T ANIME FACE ME!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## Tooz (Mar 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I really hate anime and when I am all depressed n' stuff and I want to watch cartoons and I turn on the cartoon network. I just get more depressed and then I go online and people are like ..
> 
> hi! ^.^
> 
> DON'T ANIME FACE ME!!! *shakes fist*



Hi ^____^;; how are you o.o today x_X? Hope you're feeling ;;; okay 
@[email protected]!!


I am here to complain about a ridiculous amount of work crammed into the last five weeks of my semester.

April 30th CANNOT arrive quick enough.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 29, 2007)

Effing HELL. Anyone else trying to watch The History Of The World Part I on FMC? 


Where the damn _PICTURE _is about 

2
f u l l 
m i n u t e s 

ahead of the soundtrack?! 

*Bastards*.

*scene* a horse trots ~*silently*~ across Rome, and stops
A sentry speaks: (*but we hear nothing*)
(count to 120)
clippity-clip... clippity clop... clippity clop
"comicus approaches!"


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 29, 2007)

ahaaahhaaaaa - EVERY MOVIE THEY SHOW is out of synch. Now there's another movie on that channel. Same problem. 

Now it's kinda funny. 

I know. No one cares, lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 4, 2007)

(I'm just going to take over this thread, mm-kay? Mine. All MINE.)

Now then, down to the business at hand.... 

FUCK! 

I've been holding on to my current car impatiently waiting since 2006 for the promised (okay, only I took it as a promise) 200*8* Dodge Challenger. 

Which is now being promoted as the "2009". _Nine_?? What?! FUCK!! *FUCKITY **FUCK*! 

Plus, this interior isn't looking Leadfoot Fattie Friendly: 






Fuck. 

*FUCK*, I say.

Slow-ass Chrysler broke-ass no-car-producing bastards. If the Japanese would get their act together to get in on the muscle car market, you'd be TOAST.... which is probably what you douchefucks deserve.

Not like your lousy V8 was gonna work after 10K anyway. 

Rassafrassa*grumble-mumble-curse-growl*


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> FUCK!
> 
> FUCK!! *FUCKITY **FUCK*!
> 
> ...



This post brought to you by Quentin Tarantino, the letter s, and the number "fuckyou".


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> ...
> Plus, this interior isn't looking Leadfoot Fattie Friendly:
> 
> 
> ...


Now tell me you saw this pic for the first time today. :huh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh hush. 

When I was all happy about it being just next year, I was planning on working my way around the narrow seat by.... amputating an ass-cheek or something. 

But now... screw 'em!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


>



They weren't really going to sell it with that farcically tacky interior were they?

Looks like it was styled by a third-grader.


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 5, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> They weren't really going to sell it with that farcically tacky interior were they?
> 
> Looks like it was styled by a third-grader.



I was thinking it was the inside of a Transformer.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 6, 2007)

*When fads go too far: *

Hello Kitty burger, gun (yes - real & working), menstrual pads (they have hello kitty kotex too... the 'kitty' jokes write themselves, folks), microwave, and tooth crown (???)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2007)

Nursery





Airways




Ferrari




Poptarts




Exhaust Pipe




Darth Vader Costume


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh holy crap! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Donna (Apr 6, 2007)

Don't forget Hello Kitty vibrators!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 7, 2007)

I admit: I really want a Hello Kitty vibrator! I mean, HELLOOOO kitty!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I admit: I really want a Hello Kitty vibrator! I mean, HELLOOOO kitty!


Just for you, AFG.

http://www.nastynip.co.uk/Merchant2...=nastynip&Product_Code=HK-NV&Category_Code=NA


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 11, 2007)

To the asshole(s) who took my purse:

You work in a comedy club. People go there to escape their crappy lives and laugh for an hour or two. Thanks for the reminder that there IS no escape.

I'm a graduate student. That means I don't make a whole lot of cash. My income from being a graduate student puts me at poverty level, more or less. Enjoy the twenty-some dollars cash that was in my wallet--you stole it from someone who probably makes less than you do.

You used my credit cards to buy gas, groceries, and go to Wal-Mart. Should I congratulate you on being somewhat practical, or be amused that you didn't take the opportunity to charge up all my cards to the max and spend thousands of dollars on luxury items when you had the opportunity? How about neither--fuck you for spending money while pretending to be me. I guarantee that it'll be the closest you get to being (a) decent human being(s). In any case, they're cancelled now, and I've got no access to any money that is rightfully mine. God forbid an emergency should arise where I need to pay for medical care, car repairs, etc., because I won't be able to do it right now.

Speaking of medical care, my medications were in my purse. My HMO refuses to pay for a refill until the end of the month when the meds you stole would normally run out. I had to pay for one week out of my own pocket. It was $36.00. For 7 days. And that was for generics. The month's not even half over. They're antidepressants. If I commit suicide, I'll blame you in my note.

What are you going to do with my keys? You don't know what they're for. But I had to pay a $7/key deposit for all the ones I have for campus buildings. That's probably $70 I'm out now, not to mention any other fees the department may decide to levy on me to change the locks. My car remote and key are special theft-deterrent ones that will run around $75.00 from the dealer. I'd look on ebay for replacements, but I don't have any way to pay for ebay purchases now, as I've had to close my bank account, which means Paypal won't work for me, either.

I've got no picture ID. Legally, I can't drive, as I don't have a license. Duplicate student IDs and a license will cost me another $32.00. At least they will when I get my new credit card, because I can't order a duplicate license until I can pay for it.

I purchased the wallet and purse from a gallery in my dead mother's hometown in Alaska. I got it just after we cleaned out her apartment and put everything into storage. The wallet was a replacement for one she had bought for me some years before that had worn out. The purse matched the replacement wallet. They were made by a local artist there, weren't cheap, and aren't available anywhere else. Sentimental value, now gone, probably thrown into a dumpster.

Fuck you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow. I'm really sorry that happened to you, RW. Is there no insurance or anywhere you can submit a claim? Have you spoken to the Comedy Club management (not sure if it was stolen there, or you just found out that's where they're employed)? I bet if you can prove some of your losses, you can convince them to pony up. If I were them, that's what I'd do - the amount is negligible to them, but all the world to you.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Wow. I'm really sorry that happened to you, RW. Is there no insurance or anywhere you can submit a claim? Have you spoken to the Comedy Club management (not sure if it was stolen there, or you just found out that's where they're employed)? I bet if you can prove some of your losses, you can convince them to pony up. If I were them, that's what I'd do - the amount is negligible to them, but all the world to you.


I left it at the comedy club, and it was the last show on Saturday night. It was on the chair next to me that was pushed in under the table--it wasn't visible, and the table was next to the far wall, so none of the patrons went by it as they left. So it had to be one of the employees.

The manager didn't give a shit--he didn't call back on Monday as he promised, and seemed completely unimpressed by the fact that my meds were in my purse, so it wasn't merely a financial matter. I don't know if they'll take any responsibility; they can still claim it was a patron, or that they're not responsible for items left there.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I left it at the comedy club, and it was the last show on Saturday night. It was on the chair next to me that was pushed in under the table--it wasn't visible, and the table was next to the far wall, so none of the patrons went by it as they left. So it had to be one of the employees.
> 
> The manager didn't give a shit--he didn't call back on Monday as he promised, and seemed completely unimpressed by the fact that my meds were in my purse, so it wasn't merely a financial matter. I don't know if they'll take any responsibility; they can still claim it was a patron, or that they're not responsible for items left there.



Taking this into account- the medical factor, the fact that it was in a position where patrons could not have gotten it- isn't it possible to pursue some sort of legal action?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 11, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I left it at the comedy club, and it was the last show on Saturday night. It was on the chair next to me that was pushed in under the table--it wasn't visible, and the table was next to the far wall, so none of the patrons went by it as they left. So it had to be one of the employees.
> 
> The manager didn't give a shit--he didn't call back on Monday as he promised, and seemed completely unimpressed by the fact that my meds were in my purse, so it wasn't merely a financial matter. I don't know if they'll take any responsibility; they can still claim it was a patron, or that they're not responsible for items left there.


Once the shitbag thief is tracked (via the credit card charges) the fuzz will know if it's an employee or not. Once that's known - I'd go back to the club owner (fuck the manager-douche).... in fact, I'd do that now, in writing. Very kindly and very nicely explaining the situation, and the hardships it's caused you. I'd tell him that to you - it's basically your life that's been screwed. But to him, the club owner, a good-faith check of $500 (whatever figure you want) would turn your life around again. Wouldn't he be willing to help someone out for what to him, is that small amount? 

If that didn't work, I'd find one of those consumer reporters who go after bad home contractors and plumbers and such. They _love _stuff like this, and my guess is it will only take a phonecall from a TV station to have a check on your doorstep. 

I know this suggestion of additional work on your part only adds to the pain-in-the-assiveness of this whole situation. I wish I could think of something else that could help you.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2007)

What a crappy thing to have happen, Renaissance. I'm sorry, especially for the wallet and purse.


----------



## Esme (Apr 12, 2007)

I want to play too! LOL

Hello Kitty wedding dress... 

View attachment uglydress_1902_20787282.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> To the asshole(s) who took my purse:



That really fucking sucks! I am sorry it happened.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that RW. I hope things get better.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 12, 2007)

This folly is over now, but I do have to rant about what happened:

-We've had a 2 wire ethernet DSL connection for two years. Last Friday the home portal finally went bad, and I set up an appointment to have a technician come out on Sunday.

-He came out, and replaced the old unit with a wireless DSL router. All was well, but even after he was asked if the other computers in the house would be connected, he left without giving us some device(s) to have the other computers ready.

-I had to call BellSouth for the second time to ask them about it. They had to send us wirelss USB cards. Those took a couple days to come in.

-Through all of that, we were never given an updated installation disk. I went online to find the driver for the cards, but the new hardware setup blocked me from using my flash drive (Which is where I downloaded the drivers) as a place to locate the drivers. So I had to call them about that, and today I got the installation disk. I setup both my sister's internet, and my connection. 

The only thing that pisses me off is that I had to go through so many steps that stemmed from the technician. I'm not saying BellSouth is incompetent, but I was on the phone for a combined six hours.
I handled it better than my Step Dad. He was cursing like the sailor that he once was.  

"F******* BELLSOUTH!! THEY ARE GOING TO GIVE ME A DISCOUNT!!! F**** S**** ******!!!"


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> To the asshole(s) who took my purse:



Here, Ren, I want you to have this, a little something I found on the web. It isn't much and certainly can't replace the purse or the wallet, but it is something. 

View attachment uglydress_1902_20787282.jpg


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2007)

Barb, that's simply horrid.  It feels like such a violation, too. People do not realize how big a deal it is to a woman to have her purse stolen. Might sound Freudian and all, but man, it's a harsh thing, and moreso when the purse itself is basically unreplacable.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2007)

What is the deal with Klondike Bars? Are they in a contest with themselves to see how little chocolate with which they can coat their ice cream bars? One nanometer's thickness? One atom's thickness? It's incredibly, stupidly thin! Don't quite see the point.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 12, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> What is the deal with Klondike Bars? Are they in a contest with themselves to see how little chocolate with which they can coat their ice cream bars? One nanometer's thickness? One atom's thickness? It's incredibly, stupidly thin! Don't quite see the point.



When I lived in Buffalo I did most of my shopping at Tops supermarkets (we're talking 1980s, mostly before Wegmans) which were open 24 hours (very good donuts, BTW.). And they used to play these canned "messages" over the loudspeaker, again and again and again between Muzak selections, I think. And the one I heard more often than any other was some enthusiastic guy blabbing, "EVERYone loves a Klondike Bar!"  "Whether at home or....(bla bla bla.)" 

Thing was, none of the stores carried them. Yet I heard that commercial like 2000 times. Finally I had one somewhere and thought, "This is a Klondike Bar?"  I'd eat them if they were free and would even steal them from fat girls' freezers while they're asleep, because I do lack morals. But unless very financially strapped I'll always go for Haagen Dasz, Ben & Jerry's or Breyers.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> What is the deal with Klondike Bars? Are they in a contest with themselves to see how little chocolate with which they can coat their ice cream bars? One nanometer's thickness? One atom's thickness? It's incredibly, stupidly thin! Don't quite see the point.



Another example of how really clever advertising can sell any product.
Remember, Wendy's used to sell hamburgers with "Where's the Beef?"


----------



## Spanky (Apr 12, 2007)

After carefully dissecting Fuzzy's seemingly cute and harmless moving avatar, I have found a subliminal message every 24th shot. 

"Rep Fuzzy early and often" 

Seems to be working.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2007)

Spanky said:


> After carefully dissecting Fuzzy's seemingly cute and harmless moving avatar, I have found a subliminal message every 24th shot.
> 
> "Rep Fuzzy early and often"
> 
> Seems to be working.



Huh? I coulda sworn I embedded the message "Send Money to Jes"


----------



## Spanky (Apr 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Huh? I coulda sworn I embedded the message "Send Money to Jes"



Oh, dayum! You're right. I see it now. Except you forgot the second line, "P.O. Box 1778, Phila. PA 19104" 

She's good. Reeeeal good.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2007)

Klondikes: Not to get all I-remmemmmer-when (see Geezer thread), but I swear the chocolate used to be thicker on these things. They were very exciting to have when I was a kid. I dun't know what kind of austerity regime they are on now, though. It's like it's war time and we are suffering a chocolate shortage.

Santy, get out of my freezer *swat*


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2007)

ATTENTION, KID AT SUBWAY:

Just because I ask for some extra mayo, DOES NOT mean that I want to drown in it.

This is a fucking TURKEY sandwich. Not a bukkake one.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 14, 2007)

I confess that trying to hand jive whilst in process of shaving = never have Grease on in the back round while doing such things again

haha .. handjiving


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 14, 2007)

I've been saving these up, so be warned!



1) Just because you decided not to go to university, You DO still have prospects! Anyone can pretty much do anything they put their mind to, so to That Bitch in my office - fuck you! You spent three years licking the arses off your tutors, while I travelled, learnt the busisness, opened my own business, and lived a little, now your saying I have no prospects just cos I didnt go to uni? Well, why don;'t you tell that to the people your'e playing on the radio, to the person who built your house... to your own fucking boss who is - quite rightly - sacking you! Now, take your P45, and get the fuck out of my fat face!

2) Snorting and burping is not nice whilst you are eating and other poeple are eating around you. 

3) After a week, I have finally tucked into the quality street easter egg, and they've included only ONE TOFFEE PENNY!!!! BASTARDS! How DARE you deprive me of more toffee pennies! Do you really think the strawberry dream and orange crunch can live up to it's standard?! NO! Quality Street my arse.

4) The weather. Its going to get too hot. I want to move to Russia.

5) Penguins. I want one. Why has no one given me a penguin!!???!!?? 

That is all.

For now


----------



## supersoup (Apr 14, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/35vaah


ick.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2007)

The neighbor selling golden retriever pups has sold the last one.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 15, 2007)

June Sarpong





grrrrrrrrrrr....!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is taking my Mother FOREVER to get dressed - we are supposed to be headed to breakfast but at this rate, more likely for lunch...which then totally defeats the purpose as we are going to my cousin's baby shower in a few. 

Mothers...gotta.love.em.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

The other night I slipped on my friend's rain-soaked front stairs, and my ass still hurts.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 15, 2007)

I hate this weather.  All cold n' rainy.

Actually, it can of course be really perfect for when you've got all the right things going for ya.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I hate this weather.  All cold n' rainy.


 
Yeah. Where the hell is spring! I'm tired of wearing a coat. I'm tired of leaving hundreds of umbrellas on the subway.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 15, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I hate this weather.  All cold n' rainy.
> Actually, it can of course be really perfect for when you've got all the right things going for ya.



1) Yes! I agree and 2) Yes! I agree, and both make me cranky, since I'm lacking the things in #2. Yeah!  Random complaints! Yeah.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 15, 2007)

i ordered this really pretty bra off lanebryant.com and it took FOREVER to get here so when it finally did (yesterday) i was out of my tree excited to wear it. 
but it makes my boobs look square. 
SQUARE. 
i did not even know that was possible.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i ordered this really pretty bra off lanebryant.com and it took FOREVER to get here so when it finally did (yesterday) i was out of my tree excited to wear it.
> but it makes my boobs look square.
> SQUARE.
> i did not even know that was possible.



Have you never seen Gumby?







You can't really see it too well there, but she's got square breasts.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i ordered this really pretty bra off lanebryant.com and it took FOREVER to get here so when it finally did (yesterday) i was out of my tree excited to wear it.
> but it makes my boobs look square.
> SQUARE.
> i did not even know that was possible.


Post pics please, thanks.

(SOMEBODY had to say it.)


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

on nights when it's POURING rain, my dog always decides to take the longest possible time to pee.

"maybe i'll pee here....mmmm no, i'll casually stroll around for ten minutes. you're not getting wet, are you? woof."


----------



## supersoup (Apr 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> on nights when it's POURING rain, my dog always decides to take the longest possible time to pee.
> 
> "maybe i'll pee here....mmmm no, i'll casually stroll around for ten minutes. you're not getting wet, are you? woof."



seconded. i've gone through that multiple times today...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 16, 2007)

I hate my English prof, I have 2 essays due this week, one of which has slim to none info due to the topic being approved late because I was sick (and booted out of school because I had to be quarantined) and he refuses to give me an extension for being out of school for a week...


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> seconded. i've gone through that multiple times today...



We should get our dogs together and explain to them why people don't like to stand in the drink at 2 am.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 16, 2007)

If you're going to a fancy-schmancy benefit to raise money for a horrible and deadly disease - at which there will be _sufferers _of said disease.... 

do you really wear shoes with SKULLS on them?? :doh:


----------



## Donna (Apr 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> on nights when it's POURING rain, my dog always decides to take the longest possible time to pee.
> 
> "maybe i'll pee here....mmmm no, i'll casually stroll around for ten minutes. you're not getting wet, are you? woof."





supersoup said:


> seconded. i've gone through that multiple times today...



At least your dog will go OUT when it is raining. My Chloe is such a diva, she refuses to get her paws wet or muddy so she will not go out and thusly relieves herself on my rug. :blink: :doh:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> At least your dog will go OUT when it is raining. My Chloe is such a diva, she refuses to get her paws wet or muddy so she will not go out and thusly relieves herself on my rug. :blink: :doh:



Mmmmokay, you win. That's worse.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello Kitty vibrators and wedding dresses? Giant Taiwanese beetles? Yeeee, you peeps find some disturbing thing out there in the series of tubes. But I've got something that tops them all.

<ring>.....<ring>.....<ring>....."Hello?"

"Nick?"

"Yes?"

"Nick Cage?"

"Umm....yes....?"

"Nick, it's time to talk....time to talk about the embarrassment that has become your 'hair.' You're not fooling anybody, Nick. From Con Air to Ghost Rider to Next.....let it go, Nick.....just let it go...."

Bob


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 16, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Post pics please, thanks.
> 
> (SOMEBODY had to say it.)



Second. That's stranger than those square watermelons that they sell in Japan. No, I actually MEAN watermelons, you wise guys!

Bob


----------



## ripley (Apr 17, 2007)

These Crest Whitestrips are making my gums and tongue hurt.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2007)

The battery life on this new razr phone SUCKS. After charging all night, I unplugged it at 7 am this morning, and it's already going dead at 1:00. I've only made one call in that time. That's SIX HOURS.  My other phone stays charged for at least 12 hours, with lots of use. I took it in to the store where I got it on Saturday to ask about it, and overheard another customer complaining about the same thing. The clerk's response was that we give up battery life for the slimness of the phone. Another case of FATTER being better? 




Disclaimer: I don't believe that being fatter is better than being slim. I think whatever works for each individual is ideal. I just needed the cheesy one-liner for my shtick.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> The clerk's response was that we give up battery life for the slimness of the phone. Another case of FATTER being better?



Ummm, the clerk doesn't know what he/she is talking about! 

We just got the Samsung Snyc and I love it! It has music (scan-disc) and bluetooth capabilities. I have both the disc and wireless headset and I use it a lot. My battery has excellent life, as does my husbands. The Sync is almost as thin as the Razr, and is just as sleek in my opinion. 

I've heard better reviews for it than the Razr. I hope it works out for you Joy. I hate it when new purchases like that don't work. 

View attachment 0,1425,i=154956,00.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Ummm, the clerk doesn't know what he/she is talking about!
> 
> We just got the Samsung Snyc and I love it! It has music (scan-disc) and bluetooth capabilities. I have both the disc and wireless headset and I use it a lot. My battery has excellent life, as does my husbands. The Sync is almost as thin as the Razr, and is just as sleek in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Aliena. The clerk who hooked me up with it had one himself and said he loved his. But, when I asked him on Sat about the battery, he said that he also has the battery problem. I wish he had told me about it before I got the phone. Often the clerks just say whatever sounds good to get them off the hook (having worked in the cell phone industry I know this to be true in many cases). The phone was free, and they waived my $26 activation fee, so I suppose I can't complain too much. I do love the phone otherwise...I'll just have to find ways to deal with the battery issue.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate getting crap ready for a garage sale. I've been weeding through my clothes and other various items that I don't need......it's overwhelming.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> The battery life on this new razr phone SUCKS. After charging all night, I unplugged it at 7 am this morning, and it's already going dead at 1:00. I've only made one call in that time. That's SIX HOURS.  My other phone stays charged for at least 12 hours, with lots of use. I took it in to the store where I got it on Saturday to ask about it, and overheard another customer complaining about the same thing. The clerk's response was that we give up battery life for the slimness of the phone. Another case of FATTER being better?
> Disclaimer: I don't believe that being fatter is better than being slim. I think whatever works for each individual is ideal. I just needed the cheesy one-liner for my shtick.


That's crap - I have one of the first razrs (read: I paid $200 for it) and the battery is only now showing some wear after... what... 2 years? Even still - I can go 3-4 days without making a call before it beeps at me. With calls, it's slightly less. There's no way the newer model is much thinner, and shouldn't mean a crappier battery. Something tells me the reason they're free now is because of the dinky batteries.

If you're going to keep it - you may wanna lay off the bluetooth (dunno if you got that). That sucks up battery power much faster.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 17, 2007)

I got the newest RAZR (well, its not called the RAZR anymore, the 3vxx or something like that) sunday and so far the battery is doing alright. I've only charged it for a few hours yesterday and talked forever on the phone last night.

I'm wondering if there is something wrong with your battery, Joy? Or like Sam said, are you using bluetooth or listening to music?


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 17, 2007)

I may have to get a cellphone when I move at the end of the month. Those of you who know me know what a big deal this is to me. Daily, I have fantasies of beating people who misuse their phones. Beat, beat, beat. 

I'm also whining because compared to what happened to Renaissance Woman, my already flimsy complaint stands naked and shivering in the cold breeze of irrelevance. 

One day I'll have meds, then I'll have real problems too. You'll all see.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I got the newest RAZR (well, its not called the RAZR anymore, the 3vxx or something like that) sunday and so far the battery is doing alright. I've only charged it for a few hours yesterday and talked forever on the phone last night.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is something wrong with your battery, Joy? Or like Sam said, are you using bluetooth or listening to music?


 Nope...actually, I've barely used it at all...no music or bluetooth, because right now it's attached to a third line I got for my mom. She already has a great phone, so I'm planning to switch the razr to my line after the 30 waiting period when I can put her phone on the third line. I only had it with me today because I had left my other phone at work on my desk. It looks like I need to go back to the store to discuss this further, before my 30 days are up, in case I decide to give it back. Thanks for the input, ladies!

eta: I checked the website. Their description for the razr states a 3 HOUR talk time for the battery. This guy at the store is going to love me.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

So my dad poured bleach into a load in the washing machine.... in the process he grabbed my new cute hoodie shirt from Torrid. And yeah... bleach bleach bleach!!!!!!! all over the blue hoodie!  So i had to order a new one. I couldnt go without. This is what it looks like... and why i love it so...


----------



## Ash (Apr 17, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> At least your dog will go OUT when it is raining. My Chloe is such a diva, she refuses to get her paws wet or muddy so she will not go out and thusly relieves herself on my rug. :blink: :doh:



Yep, Oliver does that too. He's such a prissy thing for a boy.


----------



## ripley (Apr 17, 2007)

Four times since I've been on the forums I've PM'd people with things I think they'd like, or a question, and they haven't answered. No one is required to talk to me but this is a complaint thread, so here I am officially complainin'.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 17, 2007)

my complaint is I put all my tax stuff in the envelope IRS sends ya, and after I sealed it I looked down to see I hadn't included my W-2. So I had to rip open the envelope and then find another envelope to put all my tax stuff in.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So my dad poured bleach into a load in the washing machine.... in the process he grabbed my new cute hoodie shirt from Torrid. And yeah... bleach bleach bleach!!!!!!! all over the blue hoodie!  So i had to order a new one. I couldnt go without. This is what it looks like... and why i love it so...



It's got ruffle-butt! 

How cute!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

it will not not not not stop raining


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> it will not not not not stop raining



 I'm hatin' it. It's totally giving me bad vibes. 

Death to rain! I've watched a lot of cool movies lately and have had an excuse to sit inside and do such .. so, it's not all bad, I guess.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> The battery life on this new razr phone SUCKS. After charging all night, I unplugged it at 7 am this morning, and it's already going dead at 1:00. I've only made one call in that time. That's SIX HOURS.  My other phone stays charged for at least 12 hours, with lots of use. I took it in to the store where I got it on Saturday to ask about it, and overheard another customer complaining about the same thing. The clerk's response was that we give up battery life for the slimness of the phone. Another case of FATTER being better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They're feeding you a line. Wife and daughter both have them. Wife's goes days without charging, but she only uses it a couple times a day...with no use it has lasted over a week....daughter uses her's constantly but only has to charge it once a day or so. It sounds like there is a bad batch out there, and somebody is trying to BS their way out of having to eat the cost of replacing them.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> The battery life on this new razr phone SUCKS. After charging all night, I unplugged it at 7 am this morning, and it's already going dead at 1:00. I've only made one call in that time. That's SIX HOURS.  My other phone stays charged for at least 12 hours, with lots of use. I took it in to the store where I got it on Saturday to ask about it, and overheard another customer complaining about the same thing. The clerk's response was that we give up battery life for the slimness of the phone. Another case of FATTER being better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, they didn't try to sell you the extended life battery (two times)? Or tell you it was because you overcharged your phone (one time)? Or otherwise nonspecifically indicate that it was your fault (two times)? Not that I'm bitter.....or anything. 

And is anything as crappy as the totally F%&*(&$ up Motorola software that might be the LEAST INTUATIVE INTERFACE EVER CREATED!?!?!?!?! The number of button pushes to get a phone to mute....the buried menu to change sounds or at least stop annoying beeps announcing that yes, you have a voice mail......the inability to ADD A CONTACT WHEN YOU ARE IN THE FREAKIN' ADDRESS BOOK OF THE PHONE!!!!!!!!

Hello, Verizon? RAGING CLUE PHONE.....IT'S FOR YOU AND MOTO!!!!!

I feel better now.

Bob


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's got ruffle-butt!
> 
> How cute!



Yes!! I didn't even realize it had a ruffle-butt till after I bought it. Now its my fave part of the hoodie. That and the fact that is sooooo comfy.


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 18, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> They're feeding you a line. Wife and daughter both have them. Wife's goes days without charging, but she only uses it a couple times a day...with no use it has lasted over a week....daughter uses her's constantly but only has to charge it once a day or so. It sounds like there is a bad batch out there, and somebody is trying to BS their way out of having to eat the cost of replacing them.



Zan, how's the signal strength in your area? Some phones (though I suspect it's less likely in newer ones), when they lose signal, crank the radio to full power and try to reach any tower they can... and if they can't, they'll kill the battery trying. The newer ones know to give up trying after a bit.

-Rusty


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> Zan, how's the signal strength in your area? Some phones (though I suspect it's less likely in newer ones), when they lose signal, crank the radio to full power and try to reach any tower they can... and if they can't, they'll kill the battery trying. The newer ones know to give up trying after a bit.
> 
> -Rusty



Here it is strong...basically the center of the Cincy Metro area. But for example, over the weekend we did a 12 hour road trip, a lot of it in rural areas where the signal is weak...wife still has not had to charge her phone since before we left, and I know daughter did not have to charge hers till Monday night, and she actually used hers a couple times on the trip, once getting a call dropped when we were crossing the outer limits between towers.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Here it is strong...basically the center of the Cincy Metro area. But for example, over the weekend we did a 12 hour road trip, a lot of it in rural areas where the signal is weak...wife still has not had to charge her phone since before we left, and I know daughter did not have to charge hers till Monday night, and she actually used hers a couple times on the trip, once getting a call dropped when we were crossing the outer limits between towers.


 I don't know if it's just this particular model of Razr (the red V3m), or what, but I did some googling last night and found that there are many people who have the complaint of the low battery life. I also found that there is an extender available for about $10, so if I definitely decide I like the phone otherwise, it might be worth the investment to get one. I've heard very mixed reviews from people about the phone itself, so I'm thinking it's a crap shoot either way and I should just use it and decide for myself how I feel about it. I've got a few more days to decide, so I'll use it mostly until then and see how it is.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 18, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> What, they didn't try to sell you the extended life battery (two times)? Or tell you it was because you overcharged your phone (one time)? Or otherwise nonspecifically indicate that it was your fault (two times)? Not that I'm bitter.....or anything.
> 
> And is anything as crappy as the totally F%&*(&$ up Motorola software that might be the LEAST INTUATIVE INTERFACE EVER CREATED!?!?!?!?! The number of button pushes to get a phone to mute....the buried menu to change sounds or at least stop annoying beeps announcing that yes, you have a voice mail......the inability to ADD A CONTACT WHEN YOU ARE IN THE FREAKIN' ADDRESS BOOK OF THE PHONE!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting a smile on my face!  It's amazing how we all live in difference places, but everything/one is still the same.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I don't know if it's just this particular model of Razr (the red V3m), or what, but I did some googling last night and found that there are many people who have the complaint of the low battery life. I also found that there is an extender available for about $10, so if I definitely decide I like the phone otherwise, it might be worth the investment to get one. I've heard very mixed reviews from people about the phone itself, so I'm thinking it's a crap shoot either way and I should just use it and decide for myself how I feel about it. I've got a few more days to decide, so I'll use it mostly until then and see how it is.



Yeah, I'll agree that it's a mixed bag....wife has no problems with her's....daughter is frequently coomplaining about problems....both bought the same place and day, and both kind of a lavender/pink. No idea why the color would matter though...LOL.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 21, 2007)

Thats it!!! Im moving out!! My dads drunk gf was doing laundry and ruined a 2nd shirt of mine. IM SICK OF IT!!! Bleach all over a new shirt. Im bout ready to kill her. I know its just a shirt, but it's the straw that broke the camels back!


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 21, 2007)

Geez, Mr. Sasha!

I mean, I realize that 4/20 can't go uncelebrated, but that was a nice hoodie. And I don't even give a crap about clothes.


----------



## Esme (Apr 21, 2007)

I just got all Jo from "Facts of Life" and bought real tools and reattached the wheel on my lawnmower. Cool. 

Mowed two strips of grass and the mower blade spinny thing DIED so I have to take it in to a shop anyway!  Not cool.

I am most unhappy since I was all proud of myself for fixing it, but I guess it fixed me intead. Very not cool. :doh:


----------



## rainyday (Apr 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So my dad poured bleach into a load in the washing machine.... in the process he grabbed my new cute hoodie shirt from Torrid. And yeah... bleach bleach bleach!!!!!!! all over the blue hoodie!  So i had to order a new one. I couldnt go without. This is what it looks like... and why i love it so...


Cute hoodie! Can you redye the hoodie and shirt or did the bleach put a hole through them? Bleach is the bane of my clothes. I had to stop using it in the spritz bottle in the kitchen because my shirts kept getting white blotches on the belly and sleeves. 



ripley said:


> Four times since I've been on the forums I've PM'd people with things I think they'd like, or a question, and they haven't answered. No one is required to talk to me but this is a complaint thread, so here I am officially complainin'.


 
I really didn't know what to say when you PM'd me the creative knitting projects for belly lint link. Come on, really, what could I say? :doh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 21, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Cute hoodie! Can you redye the hoodie and shirt or did the bleach put a hole through them? Bleach is the bane of my clothes. I had to stop using it in the spritz bottle in the kitchen because my shirts kept getting white blotches on the belly and sleeves.


 I think with the hoodie shirt I will dye it another color. Play around with it. But the gray shirt has bleach stains and was in the wash with my dads dark...red...shirt.... So there are red tye dye marks and a few random bleach marks. That shirt is a goner. Unless I can pull something out from the Generation T book.... hmmmmm....

PS... I am a bit more calm about it all now. But I'm still very mad. I think I take my clothes too seriously lol.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel ya with the clothes. I today my favorite pair of jeans got a big, unrepairable hole worn through them.

I feel a sense of loss.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 22, 2007)

My complaint is that my workplace has been entirely TOO HOT! I perspired quite a lot last night.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 22, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I don't know if it's just this particular model of Razr (the red V3m), or what, but I did some googling last night and found that there are many people who have the complaint of the low battery life. I also found that there is an extender available for about $10, so if I definitely decide I like the phone otherwise, it might be worth the investment to get one. I've heard very mixed reviews from people about the phone itself, so I'm thinking it's a crap shoot either way and I should just use it and decide for myself how I feel about it. I've got a few more days to decide, so I'll use it mostly until then and see how it is.



Joy,

I've had the Razr Vc model since September and have had good luck with my battery. My brother *just* got the Vm model so I'll have to ask him next weekend how his is working out. If you decide to keep the Razr, you can buy extended batteries on Ebay for $8.95 plus $4.95 s&h. Also if you don't have a bluetooth headset, I found one for $12.99 plus 9.99 s&h - much cheaper than buying from the store.

If you're interested in either, let me know and I'll give you the sellers I bought from.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats it!!! Im moving out!! My dads drunk gf was doing laundry and ruined a 2nd shirt of mine. IM SICK OF IT!!! Bleach all over a new shirt. Im bout ready to kill her. I know its just a shirt, but it's the straw that broke the camels back!



So is she just retarded, or did she never get the lesson from her mom about separating colors and whites, no bleach with colors, etc.? I mean, even GUYS get that lecture from their moms before they go off to college or whatever. And though my machine is pretty simple (hot/warm/cold and normal/perm press/delicate) I still tweak the settings for ideal conditions.....and though it's probably wasteful, I always, ALWAYS run a empty load after using bleach on a load just in case it didn't quite cycle out all the bleach. But that's probably because I'm a little bit anal and a little bit OCD....but lazy enough that it doesn't normally impact my daily life....

I think I shared too much....no one needs to know this much about my laundry habits. Ahhhh!!!! The veil of secrecy is pierced!!!!! 

Bob


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> My complaint is that my workplace has been entirely TOO HOT! I perspired quite a lot last night.



I am SO with you on this. I mean, how HARD is it to flip the switch from 'heat' to 'cool'? 

Pretty damn hard, judging by how bleepin' hot it gets in the damn Capitol complex. And we even have our own frackin' power and cooling plant!!!!

Naturally, the windows won't open. Goddamn safety Nazis. So we just buy a dozen fans at Target and create our own wind tunnel/vortex. It keeps us cool and we can invite the Chair Force over to test their latest jet designs, so we got that going for us as well.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats it!!! Im moving out!! My dads drunk gf was doing laundry and ruined a 2nd shirt of mine. IM SICK OF IT!!! Bleach all over a new shirt. Im bout ready to kill her. I know its just a shirt, but it's the straw that broke the camels back!




Can you just keep a hamper in your room, then do your own laundry? Then you don't have to rely on someone else to do it right.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 22, 2007)

Can the people on the first floor not keep their festering garbage bag outside of their hallway? Is it that difficult to throw it out? The smell has wafted upstairs. Thanks college kids!


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish to file a complaint that, this morning, I was awoken in a harshest manner by an extremely boisterous, repetitive, and just plain loud clanging sound from outside of my window. This disturbed me. It sounded vaguely like the Empire State Building making unfettered love to a geothermal power plant. :doh:


----------



## Mishty (Apr 23, 2007)

Mystery muncher in the house, can please stop using my olive oil to fry tater tots?

oh and April: Stop eating my Lean Pockets!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 23, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Joy,
> 
> I've had the Razr Vc model since September and have had good luck with my battery. My brother *just* got the Vm model so I'll have to ask him next weekend how his is working out. If you decide to keep the Razr, you can buy extended batteries on Ebay for $8.95 plus $4.95 s&h. Also if you don't have a bluetooth headset, I found one for $12.99 plus 9.99 s&h - much cheaper than buying from the store.
> 
> If you're interested in either, let me know and I'll give you the sellers I bought from.


Thank you, Val!! I have opted to keep it, and figure I'm not out anything if something happens. I didn't pay a dime for it, got a free month's service, and if I end up not liking it, I can switch back to my old phone. I do plan to get an extended battery, though. 

That price is excellent for the bluetooth headset! I'd love to know where you got it for that price.


----------



## Donna (Apr 23, 2007)

There are not enough hours in the day, dammit....time, you are NOT my friend.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 23, 2007)

Why can't the blonde bombshell in the next building simply do what she's told to do? Why the woman goes out of her way to make my day complicated is losing any and all traces of mirthiness.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 23, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Why can't [any woman in existance] [anywhere] simply do what she's told to do?



Ahhaa ha ha ha ha ha

You'll go far, grasshopper.

But probably without your balls.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ahhaa ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> You'll go far, grasshopper.
> 
> You haven't met the shaky bombshell. She can remember to buy herself balloons for Admin Assistant day for April 25th but can't remember the door to her office is broken. I would have traded the dead drunk Yeltsin for her.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay, look, boss: You're just going to have to face the reality that you have to hit the tab key twice. I have spent HOURS trying to edit this document despite telling you that there's nothing I can do: It's going to highlight the word in the next cell. How often do we use a transmittal sheet, anyway? This might take an extra minute out of your year to hit tab twice. FUCK YOU.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 23, 2007)

So is it asking too much that I be able to go one day at work without one, just one, person not having a motherf$#)(&@)$&%&)(*&ing computer problem that they need fixed RIGHT NOW and that they at least try to be half-assed grateful about it?

And while we're at it, could I have ONE F)@#&$)&*#)ing day when NO PRINTER IN MY OFFICE HAS A PAPER JAM!?!?!?!? Is THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK!??!?!?!

And if it is, then can I get the office backstabber to stop undermining me with my boss every time he jams the f)&)$#&*)#%&)*& printer with his 347 page print jobs and goes and complains that it's because I didn't purchase a new printer that we didn't have the budget for because he had to get a $5G bonus that no one else got? Or stop b)&@$%*)(ing about the fact that I won't let him print the comics in color for when he goes off to "The Situation Room?"

Fun Fact: CNN gave us all these little "I'm in 'The Situation Room' " door hangers to promote Wolf Blitzer's show by the same name on CNN. So we hang them on our computer screens whenever we go to the can. Yeah, we know how to stick it to The Man.....even though we work for her.

Bob "PC Load Letter?!?!?! What does that mean?!?!!!!"

<pants and exhales.......and feels......better. But still has a Top Ten List of People He'd Like to Re-Enact the Baseball/Dinner Scene from _The Untouchables_ with....>


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have central air-conditioning in this house. 
It's set to 63. 
But, will it cool off the place? 


No.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I have central air-conditioning in this house.
> It's set to 63.
> But, will it cool off the place?
> 
> ...



Sounds like you may have a western or southern exposure to your house, with no significant tree cover. I bet that the insulation in the attic, and possibly in the walls, is subpar as well. You also might see if there is a problem with the ductwork. I know that I've had all three of these problems in previous homes.

For problems one and two, the fix can be quite easy. An attic fan to help vent out some of the hot air might do the trick (they had a segment on Ask This Old House last weekend). It would help cool the attic and create air flow with the rest of the house, drawing the cooler air into circulation.

A duct problem, of course, would require an HVAC guy. It might be worth getting one out to do an assessment just to see. He could also probably tell you if you need more/better insulation.

C'mon, kids! Let's go to Indy and help insulate Krissy's home! It's will be like an Amish barn-raising.....only not.

If you can't help a cool vehicle for badassery, then who can you help?!?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

If you have a fricking problem with me, don't come to my very own space, with a psuedo name, and act righteous with me! 
You are a coward! Only liars and false accusers hide behind a mask!


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*I begin to do weight training last week, my whole body hurts!* :shocked:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

FA to the Bone said:


> *I begin to do weight training last week, my whole body hurts!* :shocked:



I finished a 6-week course of weight training 2-weeks ago. I feel your pain! Welcome brother. :bow:


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I finished a 6-week course of weight training 2-weeks ago. I feel your pain! Welcome brother. :bow:



*Dear ALIENA... Thank You for being supportive with me...* :kiss2:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I finished a 6-week course of weight training 2-weeks ago. I feel your pain! Welcome brother. :bow:



Yeah, I do weight training every day.....


I get up and haul my fat a** around! 

Aliena, FA TT Bone -- it gets easier. Though my back is still killing me. I tweaked a muscle in my back the other day, so I cut down on the weight though I'm keeping up reps......


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Yeah, I do weight training every day.....
> 
> 
> I get up and haul my fat a** around!




LoL!  I know what you mean! 



TCUBOB said:


> Aliena, FA TT Bone -- it gets easier. Though my back is still killing me. I tweaked a muscle in my back the other day, so I cut down on the weight though I'm keeping up reps......



It's gotten somewhat easier, but then that's when I'm supposed to add more weights; to up the endurance. I tweaked my sciatica last week doing the back press. I had to lower my weight by 20lbs.. It still hurts, but is getting better. 

Curious, how many sets/reps do you do? We were told to do 2/12. I thought it kind of silly, because I've always been told 3/15. (weight training class awhile back--loooong while)

I went with the old way and do 3/15, but was wondering what other weight lifters do?





FAToTheBone said:


> Dear ALIENA... Thank You for being supportive with me...



Brotherhood of pain! 
You're quite welcome! Having support is nice! :bow:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Curious, how many sets/reps do you do? We were told to do 2/12. I thought it kind of silly, because I've always been told 3/15. (weight training class awhile back--loooong while)

I went with the old way and do 3/15, but was wondering what other weight lifters do?
[/color][/font]

Well, though I have cut back on weight, I've increase the number of sets and reps. About every week or so, or when I feel that my last set wasn't quite hard enough, I add reps. So I'm at 2/20 and 1/15.....with 3/20 the next step up. 

Basically, if my limbs are not a quiving mass of jelly at the end of the final set, I reckon I ain't "Pushin' to the limit....limit...."


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Yeah, I do weight training every day.....
> 
> 
> I get up and haul my fat a** around!
> ...



Another weight trainer here, and yes, you're right. It does get easier. I keep waiting for the increased energy and decreased hunger drive they promise (the liars!) but since I've been consistent about it it has gotten easier. The challenging part is fitting it into my ever-changing schedule since I work nights, and my schedule is different each week. But I've gotten to the point where I feel like something's missing if I don't work out, so I take that as progress.  I do full body, every other day, and then between a longer cardio session. It works well for me.

My complaint -- which has nothing to do with working out? People who think their voices are so good that they must share them All The Time. I work with a woman who's quite proud of her vocal talents, so much so that she sings in that falsetto, operatic voice whenever anyone is around her. Interestingly, when she's by herself, she's quiet, but if she walks up to, say, the nurse's station to fax or copy something, she'll let loose with several bars of.... something.... while she's copying.

Why do people do that?


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 24, 2007)

My complaint is that I have been working with someone, and I think she likes me. But at the same time she has a lot of tendencies that make me think she is a lesbian.

I think I may get slammed for this one. I mean no harm.
Peace,
2P.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> My complaint is that I have been working with someone, and I think she likes me. But at the same time she has a lot of tendencies that make me think she is a lesbian.
> 
> I think I may get slammed for this one. I mean no harm.
> Peace,
> 2P.




Hhhhmmmm...this sounds like something for the Santa thread. You might try him.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> My complaint is that I have been working with someone, and I think she likes me. But at the same time she has a lot of tendencies that make me think she is a lesbian.
> 
> I think I may get slammed for this one. I mean no harm.
> Peace,
> 2P.



Hmm....well ask her out, and if she says no, she either doesn't like you or she's a lesbian. Maybe both. I'm fairly certain that all women who don't like me or won't go out with me are lesbians. 

Or you could flirt with her and see if she comes on to you.....

Or you could toss her in a lake and if she floats she's a WITCH and you should BURN HER!!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Or you could toss her in a lake and if she floats she's a WITCH and you should BURN HER!!!!!



*snort* 

I'm running to get a towel now to clean off the front of my shirt!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Aliena said:


> *snort*
> 
> I'm running to get a towel now to clean off the front of my shirt!



I'm told that I often have this affect on people. I suggest wearing a bib, poncho, dark colors, or carrying Tide Stain 2 Go (endorsed by Mystical Misty! And Soupersoup!) sticks around with you. Tide Stain 2 Go....it doesn't matter if you hang out with riotously (sic) funny people, you can't hold food/drink in your mouth, or you just have the table manners of, say, a caveman, Tide Stain 2 Go has YOU covered.

We're allowed to do endorsement deals, right? That doesn't violate my "amateur" (eds. note: Read: immature) status on the board? Because I'd hate to get caught up in a rules violation and get slapped with probation.

Though I'd love to get caught up in a rules violation and slapped by AM....hint, hint!!!:batting: :batting: :blush: :blush: 

Bob


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Hmm....well ask her out, and if she says no, she either doesn't like you or she's a lesbian. Maybe both. I'm fairly certain that all women who don't like me or won't go out with me are lesbians.
> 
> Or you could flirt with her and see if she comes on to you.....
> 
> Or you could toss her in a lake and if she floats she's a WITCH and you should BURN HER!!!!!



That's the thing. I don't know her well enough to flirt. I get the vibe from her, but it may just be the way she is. To tell the truth, I really don't want to get seriously involved. It is more like I want to know that " I still have it".

I hope that does'nt make me an asshole. I don't have plans on leading her on at all.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

Can someone please come drag my trash cans down to the end of my driveway for me? They're heavy, and I think it's going to rain, and, well, really I just don't want to.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> That's the thing. I don't know her well enough to flirt. I get the vibe from her, but it may just be the way she is. To tell the truth, I really don't want to get seriously involved. It is more like I want to know that " I still have it".
> 
> I hope that does'nt make me an asshole. I don't have plans on leading her on at all.
> 
> ...



Well, I would argue that it doesn't make you an asshole to 95% of the men on the planet. However, I feel that a strong majority of women, who after all, are a slight majority in the U. S. (not sure how that's breaking down worldwide) would find you a pig. 

But sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.......dames' is craaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzyyyy that way. They're always freakin' out 'cause us dawgs is hittin' that and quittin' that.

Seriously? I don't think that it does. But tread lightly, because if she DOES like you and she DOES think you're interested.....you might inadvertantly hurt her. And THAT could cause problems. 

My advice? Don't fish in the company lake unless they're jumping INTO the boat and even then, make sure that you're in the clear, HR-wise. Because you do NOT want a he-said, she-said situation.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Can someone please come drag my trash cans down to the end of my driveway for me? They're heavy, and I think it's going to rain, and, well, really I just don't want to.



Princessin' indeed.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*Judicial Power from Brazil is very slow... 
trial can delay barely seven to ten years to have a end...*


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Princessin' indeed.



You shush, smartypants.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 24, 2007)

So I'm in chat the other night under a false name and I go, "Yo, Carrie, show me your nipples."

And she's like, "No." 

I know. She sucks.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> My complaint -- which has nothing to do with working out? People who think their voices are so good that they must share them All The Time. I work with a woman who's quite proud of her vocal talents, so much so that she sings in that falsetto, operatic voice whenever anyone is around her. Interestingly, when she's by herself, she's quiet, but if she walks up to, say, the nurse's station to fax or copy something, she'll let loose with several bars of.... something.... while she's copying.
> 
> Why do people do that?



Ye gods, how much do I hate that? Oh hey you can sing! Neat! Know what? I can too, but I know when to SHUT THE HELL UP!

*punch*


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> So I'm in chat the other night under a false name and I go, "Yo, Carrie, show me your nipples."
> 
> And she's like, "No."
> 
> I know. She sucks.



It wasn't that I didn't want to; it was that I _couldn't_. Who knew pasties actually have paste on them?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Can someone please come drag my trash cans down to the end of my driveway for me? They're heavy, and I think it's going to rain, and, well, really I just don't want to.



The cans! The cans! (Well, usually the can!) I hate this so much too, Carrie. I leave it 'til the last possible moment (because, you know, things go away when you procrastinate :doh, then take them down the driveway in the dark and the rain for the most possible inconvenience.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> It wasn't that I didn't want to; it was that I _couldn't_. Who knew pasties actually have paste on them?



I actually shivered at the thought of paste-covered nipples...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Ye gods, how much do I hate that? Oh hey you can sing! Neat! Know what? I can too, but I know when to SHUT THE HELL UP!
> 
> *punch*



Do you think I could actually say that? Would it get me into trouble, I wonder? And if so, is it worth it? Probably, come to think of it.


----------



## ripley (Apr 24, 2007)

You need to give her a DVD of _Keeping Up Appearances_....Hyacinth Bucket (pronounced "Bouquet"  ) is always singing at her neighbor, and it's hilarious.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

ripley said:


> You need to give her a DVD of _Keeping Up Appearances_....Hyacinth Bucket (pronounced "Bouquet"  ) is always singing at her neighbor, and it's hilarious.



You know, you may be onto something. She's so clueless about her own foibles that she'd probably not get it all. She's very quick to point out other people's annoying habits (which is going to get her in trouble since she's a new nurse in a new environment and most of us realize you don't make waves, yo?) but seems blissfully oblivious of her own. She's already reamed a couple of our colleagues for a) wearing a lotion whose scent she found repugnant and b) and another for asking a question during a stressful situation in a less than genteel way. She reamed me a couple of weeks ago for attending a delivery that was "hers". Why? Because during an expectedly quick delivery I happened to hear them call out for a nursery nurse and she was down the hall. I went in, fired up the warmer, threw some gloves on, and got the baby. I know. The nerve of me.  Then there's the whole "Your policies all suck and we should do things MY way" attitude she has. Oh yeah, she's making some friends, lemme tell ya.

So, given all that, the potential amusement factor is high. I'll definitely think about it.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 24, 2007)

ripley said:


> You need to give her a DVD of _Keeping Up Appearances_....Hyacinth Bucket (pronounced "Bouquet"  ) is always singing at her neighbor, and it's hilarious.



I love _Keeping Up Appearances_! I want to start answering the phone with a lilting yet grating, "Hellooo! This is Frankie, lady of the house speaking!"


----------



## ripley (Apr 24, 2007)

Frankie said:


> I love _Keeping Up Appearances_! I want to start answering the phone with a lilting yet grating, "Hellooo! This is Frankie, lady of the house speaking!"



I'm so hot for Onslow.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Why can't the blonde bombshell in the next building simply do what she's told to do? Why the woman goes out of her way to make my day complicated is losing any and all traces of mirthiness.



I have found that the female of the species to be a notoriously difficult and infuriating companion. To quote the great Norm Peterson, "Women....can't live with them....pass the beer nuts."


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Can someone please come drag my trash cans down to the end of my driveway for me? They're heavy, and I think it's going to rain, and, well, really I just don't want to.



There's only a 50% chance of rain, and besides, suffering and getting wet build character. Like walking uphill 10 miles each way to school in the snow or something.

That said, if you didn't live in the middle of BFE, I'd come do it. But noooooo.........


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> There's only a 50% chance of rain, and besides, suffering and getting wet build character. Like walking uphill 10 miles each way to school in the snow or something.
> 
> That said, if you didn't live in the middle of BFE, I'd come do it. But noooooo.........



Well, neener-neener to you, 'cause I already did it, and I didn't get rained on, and, well, just.... neener.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> So I'm in chat the other night under a false name and I go, "Yo, Carrie, show me your nipples."
> 
> And she's like, "No."
> 
> I know. She sucks.



Hell, she flashed me this afternoon. I think its in the way you ask. Or maybe wait until she starts hitting the sauce. Or beads.....I totally threw some beads at her. Beads are like the Sex Panther cologne of getting flashed, only better. And what's more successful than Sex Panther cologne?

Donald Trump's "hairdresser"?

Milli Vanilli's first album (it won MULTIPLE Grammys, people!)

Ben Affleck's drafting off of other famous people (Matt Damon, J-Lo, Jennifer Garner)?

Adam Vinatieri kicking a field goal with the game on the line.

Beads are the Adam Vinatieri field goal of getting flashed.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Well, neener-neener to you, 'cause I already did it, and I didn't get rained on, and, well, just.... neener.



Oh please....you know I'd come and drag your cans ANYWHERE>

Wait....are we still talking about garbage? :batting: :blush:


----------



## Frankie (Apr 24, 2007)

ripley said:


> I'm so hot for Onslow.



I'd have to say that he's my favorite character.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Oh please....you know I'd come and drag your cans ANYWHERE>



Minx.  .


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm bored.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I'm bored.



Suggestion: PORN PORN PORN


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Suggestion: PORN PORN PORN



I've done that already. There's no new porn left in the world for me. 

Somebody go make me some new porn, please?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I've done that already. There's no new porn left in the world for me.
> 
> Somebody go make me some new porn, please?



See, dares like that is how I get into trouble and end up being the black sheep of my family. And I'm part Scots so you know how we are about sheep.

Ewe......I think I just threw up in my mouth thinking about where that inadvertantly went.....


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Minx.  .



Hussy. And you love it.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> See, dares like that is how I get into trouble and end up being the black sheep of my family. And I'm part Scots so you know how we are about sheep.
> 
> Ewe......I think I just threw up in my mouth thinking about where that inadvertantly went.....



Just to keep the ovine jokes going, I asked a friend the other day what was the origin of the term "on the lam", and he said it's because often when criminals go on the run, there are no women around, but there ARE sometimes sheep, so.... well, you get the point. I've been snickering about it for days.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I've done that already. There's no new porn left in the world for me.
> 
> Somebody go make me some new porn, please?



...Are you serious?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Just to keep the ovine jokes going, I asked a friend the other day what was the origin of the term "on the lam", and he said it's because often when criminals go on the run, there are no women around, but there ARE sometimes sheep, so.... well, you get the point. I've been snickering about it for days.



mmmm......Snicker.....

I could really go for one of those right now. But that would be wrong. More importantly, I don't HAVE any, so right or wrong, es imposible.

And if you're not going to come in and play, I'm going to have to go do work!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

The following are NOT WORDS:

"conversate"

"addicting"

it is "converse" and "addictive". Tattoo it on your forehead. Know it, use it. Fear my wrath.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> The following are NOT WORDS:
> 
> "conversate"
> 
> ...



Au contraire. To wit:

"....conversate for a few, 'cause then we'll do, what we came to do, ain't that right boo <true>...."

-- Notorious BIG

You're not going to tell Biggie Smalls that he's WRONG, are you?

But I'm with you on "addicting." That's just indignant.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Au contraire. To wit:
> 
> "....conversate for a few, 'cause then we'll do, what we came to do, ain't that right boo <true>...."
> 
> ...



Oh, you. You turned my anger to giggles! :wubu:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh, you. You turned my anger to giggles! :wubu:




If you still need me to fear your wrath, I think I can pull a "When Harry Met Sally" and eat a pastrami sandwich, if it will make you feel better. Or fearsome. Or just boost your ego


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> If you still need me to fear your wrath, I think I can pull a "When Harry Met Sally" and eat a pastrami sandwich, if it will make you feel better. Or fearsome. Or just boost your ego



Well, I hate a romantic comedy, but I do love a pastrami sandwich. So, it's a toss-up.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 24, 2007)

The word "addicting" cannot BE indignant, as it is not a person with emotions. However, the use of the word "addicting" could certainly make one indignant.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 25, 2007)

i hate when you're filled with energy outta nowhere, and dancing around the room singing, and you stub your toe. hardcore stub your toe. mood breaker.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> dancing around the room



Hate to say it, but _"I told you so"
_


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Au contraire. To wit:
> 
> "....conversate for a few, 'cause then we'll do, what we came to do, ain't that right boo <true>...."
> 
> ...



Wow...and you quote Biggie...I am gonna have to put a post-it on my computer to come back and rep you for this later.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i hate when you're filled with energy outta nowhere, and dancing around the room singing, and you stub your toe. hardcore stub your toe. mood breaker.



I do that, all the time! the vacuum cleaner is the main offender .. damn you.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I do that, all the time! the vacuum cleaner is the main offender .. damn you.



the desk is my arch nemesis. but i can't help my random karaoke moments.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Frankie said:


> I'd have to say that he's my favorite character.


Just once I want poor Daisy to get some.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 25, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, I would argue that it doesn't make you an asshole to 95% of the men on the planet. However, I feel that a strong majority of women, who after all, are a slight majority in the U. S. (not sure how that's breaking down worldwide) would find you a pig.
> 
> But sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.......dames' is craaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzyyyy that way. They're always freakin' out 'cause us dawgs is hittin' that and quittin' that.
> 
> ...




Man, it must be spring. Forget that. I got a new complaint.

My girls were here, and they were outside playing with the neighborhood kids.
They come in and ask to go to the park. No problem. Then they ask, if these other kids can go to. Wait, I am not watching other peoples kids and mine at an already crowded play area.

The other kids' want to see my 10mo. pup. My daughter lets them into the yard. She gets yelled at. Strangers are never with my dogs without me! Safety reasons. 

Yes, there is a complaint. Their mother has been watching me for some time apparently. She has sent her kids to come play with mine, so she could have an excuse to meet me. By suggesting that we take the kids to the park together. Turns out, I knew her when she was a teenager.

I hate when folks just don't come out and speak to you. They have to find bass ackward routes. But, she is cute.:batting:

Peace,
2P.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

Lemme get this straight:

You're complaining (or at least your last two posts are) because attractive women are finding new and creative ways to try and approach you and get to know you? :huh: 

Karma gods, can we get a ruling on this? I mean, I know this is the random complaint thread.....but c'mon....this is just torture.....



Paw Paw said:


> Man, it must be spring. Forget that. I got a new complaint.
> 
> My girls were here, and they were outside playing with the neighborhood kids.
> They come in and ask to go to the park. No problem. Then they ask, if these other kids can go to. Wait, I am not watching other peoples kids and mine at an already crowded play area.
> ...


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the desk is my arch nemesis. but i can't help my random karaoke moments.



Somehow, I always manage to kick the little support of the corner of the bed frame. And it REALLY hurts. Damn The Man and his vacuum cleaners, desks, and bed frames!


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 25, 2007)

*Yesterday I was going to catch something in the freezer for my bedtime snack... and there wasn´t anything for eat... what a hatefulness...*


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 25, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Lemme get this straight:
> 
> You're complaining (or at least your last two posts are) because attractive women are finding new and creative ways to try and approach you and get to know you? :huh:
> 
> Karma gods, can we get a ruling on this? I mean, I know this is the random complaint thread.....but c'mon....this is just torture.....




Maybe your right. I just like directness. { sitting in corner and shutting up}

Peace,
2P.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Maybe your right. I just like directness. { sitting in corner and shutting up}
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.



Nothing wrong with liking direct. It's just that for a lot of folks, confidence in approaching others can be tough to come by, especially in our community. Go with the flow and be willing to cut some slack in the name of love...or at least in the interest of lust!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 26, 2007)

I think we perhaps a limit to should be set as to the number of new posts a person can make per day. Personally, I'm not in favor of limits of this kind - in fact, I hate limits and still curse the editing timeout to this day. But... when I see one person making eleventy hundrillion posts like:

Thread title: *How many socks do you have?* 
Inside: _what color are they? do they all match? are they old? are they new? do you wear socks every day? what do you think of people who don't wear socks? do you like cotton socks? do you like nylon socks? what's your opinion on blister remedies? do you have blisters? do you have friends with blisters? are there anti-blister socks?_

Thread title: *Do you have fat hands? *
Inside: How fat are your hands? do you have trouble finding gloves? what types of glvoes do you like? do you like your fat hands? do you like other people's fat hands? do you like to hold hands with other fat people? are your fingers fat too? do you have trouble finding rings for your fat fingers? do you fat fingers waddle as you look at yellow pages? do you wish you had thinner hands? are there exercies that one can do to get thinner hands? 

Thread title:* Let's see your deodorant! *
Inside: Do you wear deodorant? do you wear anti-perspirant? why do you wear one over the other? when do you apply your deodorant? does it smell nice? do you smell nice when you wear it? do people tell you you smell nice? what do you say when they tell you this? Do I smell nice? Do you want to hold my fat hand and assist me in admiring my own socks? 

.... it's just too damn fucking much. 

If you tell someone that they can't obsessively post _one _way - and they start obsessively posting _another _way. It hasn't fixed the problem, it's just moved it over a notch. 

Addiction Transference: _it's not just for fat people._


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think we perhaps a limit to should be set as to the number of new posts a person can make per day. Personally, I'm not in favor of limits of this kind - in fact, I hate limits and still curse the editing timeout to this day. But... when I see one person making eleventy hundrillion posts like:
> 
> Thread title: *How many socks do you have?*
> Inside: _what color are they? do they all match? are they old? are they new? do you wear socks every day? what do you think of people who don't wear socks? do you like cotton socks? do you like nylon socks? what's your opinion on blister remedies? do you have blisters? do you have friends with blisters? are there anti-blister socks?_
> ...



ROFLMAO!!!

I love you!! That is too damn funny! I complain that I never thought of it.:bow: I am literally in tears.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> (I'm just going to take over this thread, mm-kay? Mine. All MINE.)
> Now then, down to the business at hand....
> FUCK!
> I've been holding on to my current car impatiently waiting since 2006 for the promised (okay, only I took it as a promise) 200*8* Dodge Challenger.
> ...


Okay, so I feel better now.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Okay, so I feel better now.




Okay that is it! You are officially my homegirl! 

I saw this at the Detroit show. It is what I want, need and will have! 425hp Hemi. My cousin had Two ( 2 ) ' 70 RT's. I have been wanting one ever since.

Even if I have to shoot another Kennedy, I will have this! The move just gives me more time. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Okay, so I feel better now.



_Damn_. I'm not even much of a car guy, but that is one sexy vehicle :smitten:.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> _Damn_. I'm not even much of a car guy, but that is one sexy vehicle :smitten:.



When this things sucks your ass into the crease of the seat, YOU WILL BE A CAR GUY.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 26, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Okay that is it! You are officially my homegirl!
> 
> I saw this at the Detroit show. It is what I want, need and will have! 425hp Hemi. My cousin had Two ( 2 ) ' 70 RT's. I have been wanting one ever since.
> 
> ...


I have been DYING for this car, like forever. One HUGE problem though - Chrysler. Their stuff sucks balls, especially their v8's. You can get by on their v6s, but how could anyone in their right muscle-car-loving mind get THAT with a 6??? 

So I'm torn. I want it, bad - and I can hang on to my current car until February... but do I take the plunge and give Chrysler my money after I promised I wouldn't (I owned a Laser... aka "money-sucking hole on wheels")? Or do I cater to the fact that this car WILL be a future classic, and I better get one now, and deal with the fact that it's going to cost me MUCH more in future repairs. 

Dilemmas, dilemmas. 



SlackerFA said:


> _Damn_. I'm not even much of a car guy, but that is one sexy vehicle :smitten:.



Look for me zooming down the saw mill parkway driving this car... I'll be the one in the shrug .


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Look for me zooming down the saw mill parkway driving this car... I'll be the one in the shrug .



Uh-oh, hot girl in a hot car! If a blue Volvo starts following you everywhere, that would be SlackerFA trying to get a peek .


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Okay, so I feel better now.



Holy hot shit, I want that car! I'll have to sell my first born for it, but I don't think he'll mind.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 26, 2007)

When a surgeon refers to you as "Murphys Law" of his specialty, run! Ack!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I have been DYING for this car, like forever. One HUGE problem though - Chrysler. Their stuff sucks balls, especially their v8's. You can get by on their v6s, but how could anyone in their right muscle-car-loving mind get THAT with a 6???
> 
> So I'm torn. I want it, bad - and I can hang on to my current car until February... but do I take the plunge and give Chrysler my money after I promised I wouldn't (I owned a Laser... aka "money-sucking hole on wheels")? Or do I cater to the fact that this car WILL be a future classic, and I better get one now, and deal with the fact that it's going to cost me MUCH more in future repairs.
> 
> ...




If it's any consolation, I think Chrysler has come a long way since the Laser days. In-laws have a pair of Durangos, and we have a PT...all at least 4 years old...all trouble free so far. 

Did you by chance have one of the turbo charged Lasers?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2007)

I woke up at 6:57am, coughing from a scratchy, itchy, burning throat. My nose is running (and I can't seem to catch it) and I'm sneezing. I have watery eyes and I won't even tell you what I'm couging up.  
I just feel achy.  

I don't suppose I'll make it to the "Y" today.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 27, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> If it's any consolation, I think Chrysler has come a long way since the Laser days. In-laws have a pair of Durangos, and we have a PT...all at least 4 years old...all trouble free so far.
> 
> Did you by chance have one of the turbo charged Lasers?



I'd love to say that you're right about current-era Chryslers, but Consumer Reports doesn't agree. I was looking at buying a 300 either new or used, and though the V6 engines are _sort of_ okay, the V8s are absolutely horrible. And that's not even accounting for all the other non-engine stuff that keeps going wrong on their cars. In my lifetime, they have a history of producing great-looking cars that *just don't work*. I realize they have some models that escape the curse - and I'm hoping against hope that the Challenger is one of them. 

No, my Laser wasn't a turbo. And man... did I LOVE that car, and I took really good care of it. It was designed to echo the Porsche, and I just thought (when it was running) it was spectacular. But, _everything _under the sun went wrong with it, costs me thousands, and forced me to finally sell it (the head gasket at 40,000 miles was the straw). I wish at the time I had picked the Dodge Daytona - for some reason, those fared much better than the Lasers.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 27, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I woke up at 6:57am, coughing from a scratchy, itchy, burning throat. My nose is running (and I can't seem to catch it) and I'm sneezing. I have watery eyes and I won't even tell you what I'm couging up.
> I just feel achy.
> 
> I don't suppose I'll make it to the "Y" today.



Make some tea with honey and lemon. Then set it on the table, and pour a double shot of Jack!

Hope you feel better.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'd love to say that you're right about current-era Chryslers, but Consumer Reports doesn't agree. I was looking at buying a 300 either new or used, and though the V6 engines are _sort of_ okay, the V8s are absolutely horrible. And that's not even accounting for all the other non-engine stuff that keeps going wrong on their cars. In my lifetime, they have a history of producing great-looking cars that *just don't work*. I realize they have some models that escape the curse - and I'm hoping against hope that the Challenger is one of them.
> 
> No, my Laser wasn't a turbo. And man... did I LOVE that car, and I took really good care of it. It was designed to echo the Porsche, and I just thought (when it was running) it was spectacular. But, _everything _under the sun went wrong with it, costs me thousands, and forced me to finally sell it (the head gasket at 40,000 miles was the straw). I wish at the time I had picked the Dodge Daytona - for some reason, those fared much better than the Lasers.



Your mentioning the Daytona as faring better than the Laser points out the folly of those Consumer Reportesque ratings. The Laser and the Daytona were virtually identical, came off the same assembly line intermingled using the same parts and put together by the same people. It's long been noted that those kinds of publications tend to have vastly different ratings for clone vehicles. Especially on lower volume high end or sporty vehicles, the squeaky wheel principal applies to those kinds of ratings...with a small sampling it only takes a relative few being vocal about problems to skew the ratings. A sampling of 6 cars of two models off the same assembly line...one of the cars has a problem reported...OMG! one third of model X has problems! They're junk! Model Y has a perfect rating, they're excellent! Nope, it's somewhere between.

On the 300: 



> The 2007 Chrysler 300 receives Car and Driver 10Best award.
> The Chrysler 300 has been selected as one of the 10Best cars for 2007 in this year’s Car and Driver 25th-annual 10Best Cars list. This marks the third consecutive time Chrysler 300 has been awarded one of Car and Driver’s 10Best. This year, a total of over 50 vehicles were nominated.





> THE CHRYSLER 300C. A CONSUMER GUIDE® BEST BUY FOR 2007.
> The automotive editors at Consumer Guide® have awarded the Chrysler 300C their highest accolade-a Best Buy distinction for 2007. The 300's perfect balance of attributes within its class, combining power, fuel efficiency, and distinctive styling in one inspired package-truly a best buy.



Just depends on who's doing the rating. 

Chrysler may well be having V8 problems. <shrug> And new models of most makes are notoriously buggy in the beginning. If it were me, having been burnt on new models a couple times, I'd wait on the Challenger at least a year...till you can talk to a couple owners first hand, and see the ratings, to get an idea of how they are faring. I know..I know...ya want one bad...but the desire to avoid a lemon is also a bad want. Either way, with the kind of expendature that Challenger is going to require, I'd stock up on a good add-on warrenty just in case...Doing that saved my financial hide back in the late 80s on a new model limited production Pontiac.

The reason I asked about the turbo is that I knew two who had Laser/Daytonas back then. My cousin absolutely LOVED her non-turbo...the turbo one my co-worker had, along with just about every other turbo Chrysler product I saw, were nightmares.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 27, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Your mentioning the Daytona as faring better than the Laser points out the folly of those Consumer Reportesque ratings. The Laser and the Daytona were virtually identical, came off the same assembly line intermingled using the same parts and put together by the same people. It's long been noted that those kinds of publications tend to have vastly different ratings for clone vehicles. Especially on lower volume high end or sporty vehicles, the squeaky wheel principal applies to those kinds of ratings...with a small sampling it only takes a relative few being vocal about problems to skew the ratings. A sampling of 6 cars of two models off the same assembly line...one of the cars has a problem reported...OMG! one third of model X has problems! They're junk! Model Y has a perfect rating, they're excellent! Nope, it's somewhere between.


Actually, my thoughts on the Laser vs Daytona have nothing to do with any magazine reviews, but from my own assessment of people who own them. My Laser was crap, but 10 years later, someone I know had a Daytona from the same year that was running fine. I've heard similar stories from others as well. There just has to be more differences besides cosmetic doo-dads if the Dodge products fare better. I'd be interested to know if anyone has done an analysis between the two lines, but I don't know of any.



Zandoz said:


> On the 300:
> Just depends on who's doing the rating.
> 
> Chrysler may well be having V8 problems. <shrug> And new models of most makes are notoriously buggy in the beginning. If it were me, having been burnt on new models a couple times, I'd wait on the Challenger at least a year...till you can talk to a couple owners first hand, and see the ratings, to get an idea of how they are faring. I know..I know...ya want one bad...but the desire to avoid a lemon is also a bad want. Either way, with the kind of expendature that Challenger is going to require, I'd stock up on a good add-on warrenty just in case...Doing that saved my financial hide back in the late 80s on a new model limited production Pontiac.
> ...


The 300 is rated as a good solid car as long as it has the v6 and not the v8, yeah. But that's the problem. I'm a power-loving muscle car fanatic these days, so picking a v6 is like... like... well it's like shoe shopping at Target when you really want Jimmy Choos. 

I agree with the new-model-wariness. If I had my druthers, I'd wait two years, minimum. But... the jonesing for that car is at level 11, so.... we'll see.


----------



## ripley (Apr 27, 2007)

I hate the dentist. (I actually ran out of one crying once, before they even started. ) So today I'm at the dentist, and he did something to my front tooth and I HATE it. It looks funny to me...no one else thinks so (and claim they can't notice anything) but I've already cried half the frickin day about it. Worse thing is, I leave for Portland on Tuesday so can't go back to him to have him reshape it even if I had the balls to tell him I don't like how it looks. I have to meet rainy feeling like my front tooth is a piece of candy corn.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 27, 2007)

ripley said:


> I hate the dentist. (I actually ran out of one crying once, before they even started. ) So today I'm at the dentist, and he did something to my front tooth and I HATE it. It looks funny to me...no one else thinks so (and claim they can't notice anything) but I've already cried half the frickin day about it. Worse thing is, I leave for Portland on Tuesday so can't go back to him to have him reshape it even if I had the balls to tell him I don't like how it looks. I have to meet rainy feeling like my front tooth is a piece of candy corn.



Ok, deep breath.....cleanse your mind.

Is it possible that you're letting your feelings for dentists in general color your view of your appearance? I'm not saying that you're wrong about your feelings, but just allow for the possibility......

How many people have you asked about it? Have ALL of them said that there is nothing wrong?

You should never be afraid to tell a medical professional how you feel about something. Communication between a doctor and a patient is critical for you getting the help you need and the doctor getting the information he needs to treat you. 

I know that none of this is probably helping right now, and that you just need to vent about it, but if nothing else, the deep breaths and mind cleansing will help you regain your calm and sense of equilibrium. And if I'm being totally unsupportive and off-base:doh: , blast away. I just want to help......


----------



## Tina (Apr 27, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon, Aliena. *hands Aliena a hot toddy*






Paw Paw, I adore the Challenger and the Barracuda -- both of which had very similar body styles (kind of like the '69 Olds Cutlass and Chevy Chevelle did) -- only the old musclecar versions. Had a Mopar V8 in an old '53 Dodge Ram. The body was perfect, but it needed to be painted. No one ever thought that truck could blow their doors off, but it did every time.

Nothing against the revival cars at all; it's cool to see. But the old musclecars are still my first love.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Actually, my thoughts on the Laser vs Daytona have nothing to do with any magazine reviews, but from my own assessment of people who own them. My Laser was crap, but 10 years later, someone I know had a Daytona from the same year that was running fine. I've heard similar stories from others as well. There just has to be more differences besides cosmetic doo-dads if the Dodge products fare better. I'd be interested to know if anyone has done an analysis between the two lines, but I don't know of any.



The two I had close observation on were just the opposite...just goes to show that it's a crap shoot no matter what you buy.



SamanthaNY said:


> The 300 is rated as a good solid car as long as it has the v6 and not the v8, yeah. But that's the problem. I'm a power-loving muscle car fanatic these days, so picking a v6 is like... like... well it's like shoe shopping at Target when you really want Jimmy Choos.



Target's too high falloot'n for me...K-mart canvas deckers all the way!  



SamanthaNY said:


> I agree with the new-model-wariness. If I had my druthers, I'd wait two years, minimum. But... the jonesing for that car is at level 11, so.... we'll see.



Maybe go for one of the originals in the meantime...I was surprised to see 41 on ebay. A red one with the original numbers, only 72K miles, a good part of the restoration started, and only $16,000 caught this ole "couldn't afford a rusted out Pinto" troll's eye :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm tempted on the old ones, but storage is a problem here. I already have my '78 truck in the garage, so whatever else I buy, it has to live on the street until we get a new house. Sadly, the newer stuff can handle outdoor life, but I couldn't live with myself if I did it to a classic.


----------



## Tina (Apr 27, 2007)

I hear you, Sam. Wouldn't be a good thing.


----------



## Donna (Apr 27, 2007)

I confess I just got back from the airport and even though I know he will only be gone for three days, I still cried like a baby all the way home. And even with two dogs and three cats, this house seems really, really empty without him.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 27, 2007)

ripley said:


> I hate the dentist. (I actually ran out of one crying once, before they even started. ) So today I'm at the dentist, and he did something to my front tooth and I HATE it. It looks funny to me...no one else thinks so (and claim they can't notice anything) but I've already cried half the frickin day about it. Worse thing is, I leave for Portland on Tuesday so can't go back to him to have him reshape it even if I had the balls to tell him I don't like how it looks. I have to meet rainy feeling like my front tooth is a piece of candy corn.



You're in good company. I've been walking around sporting chipped bonding between my top two front teeth (where I would otherwise have a large gap). I need to get over my fear of the dentist and have this fixed. Also, I need to bleach the yellow Chicklets that I refer to as my teeth, and I don't want to do this before I know whether I have any cavities that need to be filled. A visit to the dentist induces panic!


----------



## Brenda (Apr 27, 2007)

I went to the dentist today to get my invisalign braces, they hurt like hell and look the same. I was hoping for speedy results


----------



## Brenda (Apr 27, 2007)

""I have been DYING for this car, like forever. One HUGE problem though - Chrysler. Their stuff sucks balls, especially their v8's. You can get by on their v6s, but how could anyone in their right muscle-car-loving mind get THAT with a 6???

So I'm torn. I want it, bad - and I can hang on to my current car until February... but do I take the plunge and give Chrysler my money after I promised I wouldn't (I owned a Laser... aka "money-sucking hole on wheels")? Or do I cater to the fact that this car WILL be a future classic, and I better get one now, and deal with the fact that it's going to cost me MUCH more in future repairs.

Dilemmas, dilemmas. ""


You'll need a whole new shoe wardrobe to go with this car. That is your real dilemma.

Brenda


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 28, 2007)

I can't remember the answer to the goddamn security question! ARGH!


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I just got back from the airport and even though I know he will only be gone for three days, I still cried like a baby all the way home. And even with two dogs and three cats, this house seems really, really empty without him.



Awww. I know that feeling, honey. The reunion is maaaahvelous, though!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 28, 2007)

Brenda said:


> ""I have been DYING for this car, like forever. One HUGE problem though - Chrysler. Their stuff sucks balls, especially their v8's. You can get by on their v6s, but how could anyone in their right muscle-car-loving mind get THAT with a 6???
> 
> So I'm torn. I want it, bad - and I can hang on to my current car until February... but do I take the plunge and give Chrysler my money after I promised I wouldn't (I owned a Laser... aka "money-sucking hole on wheels")? Or do I cater to the fact that this car WILL be a future classic, and I better get one now, and deal with the fact that it's going to cost me MUCH more in future repairs.
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOL

Emple: "I don't think that's a dilemma... that's a _shopportunity_"


----------



## ripley (Apr 28, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ok, deep breath.....cleanse your mind.
> 
> Is it possible that you're letting your feelings for dentists in general color your view of your appearance? I'm not saying that you're wrong about your feelings, but just allow for the possibility......
> 
> ...



No one notices anything...I know it's just me being finicky. Instead of the edge being straight up and down, it's to the side so the tooth looks a little flared (hence the triangular candy corn image, lol). 





Frankie said:


> You're in good company. I've been walking around sporting chipped bonding between my top two front teeth (where I would otherwise have a large gap). I need to get over my fear of the dentist and have this fixed. Also, I need to bleach the yellow Chicklets that I refer to as my teeth, and I don't want to do this before I know whether I have any cavities that need to be filled. A visit to the dentist induces panic!



It takes all my nerve to go to the dentist. So, on the way home I'm unhappy about the way it looks, but I know it's just me being finicky...so I pray to God that he'll help me stop being vain and to help me stop being so picky about a little thing....so I got home and broke my leg. God's a smartass sometimes.


----------



## Suze (Apr 28, 2007)

I dont dear to tell this to anyone so I can at least put it her, right?

I watched some television yesterday and suddenly i see a previous "ons" on a dating realityshow.(He was not as good looking as I remembered and he had a terrible awkward voice). The whole concept of the show was just so damn humiliating and stupid andI just turned the whole thing off.

The only thing I could think of that day was: did I really have sex with that guy?  Thank god he was just an "ons" and not a previous boyfriend or anything.


Man, so embarrassing..:blush:


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 29, 2007)

Rah.

TVLand has apparently bumped Star Trek: The Original Series to ungodly hours of the early morning x_X.

Small quibble, but ever-frustrating.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Rah.
> 
> TVLand has apparently bumped Star Trek: The Original Series to ungodly hours of the early morning x_X.
> 
> Small quibble, but ever-frustrating.



How small a quibble? Tribble-small?

<rim shot>


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 29, 2007)

Today was the first truly warm day of the season that I've experienced. All I did was take my dog to the groomers, then run into Target for a few things, then head home. I'm sweating. My bangs are sticking to my forehead. On days like this I absolutely think it sucks to be fat.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 29, 2007)

I was supposed to go and see the first Wildhearts gig I'd seen in ages.

But thanks to a rather long walk from one end of hampstead heath to the other, I woke up today with a fucked ankle (no idea how that happened!) and my legs feeling stiff!

So no gig for me 

'Don't worry 'bout meeeeee....
Don't worry 'bout meeeeeeee,
I'll be alright,
Don;t worry 'bout meeee!
na-na na na na naanananaaa'


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 29, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Today was the first truly warm day of the season that I've experienced. All I did was take my dog to the groomers, then run into Target for a few things, then head home. I'm sweating. My bangs are sticking to my forehead. On days like this I absolutely think it sucks to be fat.



On days like that, I prey for the swift oncoming of air-conditioned clothes!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 29, 2007)

ripley said:


> It takes all my nerve to go to the dentist. So, on the way home I'm unhappy about the way it looks, but I know it's just me being finicky...so I pray to God that he'll help me stop being vain and to help me stop being so picky about a little thing....so I got home and broke my leg. God's a smartass sometimes.


Damn, what's that do for your travel plans? Hope it's just a crack and not a big heavy-duty break.


----------



## Esme (Apr 29, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I just got back from the airport and even though I know he will only be gone for three days, I still cried like a baby all the way home. And even with two dogs and three cats, this house seems really, really empty without him.



I hear ya, Donna. Quasi's only been gone a few hours and I miss him terribly already.  

And yes, I cried all the way home too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2007)

Here.. we're on our sixth reiteration of Confessions... and still on the first thread of complaints.

*What's wrong with you people...???*


----------



## Donna (Apr 29, 2007)

I confess I soothed the loneliness by buying three pairs of sandals, two pairs of slacks, three blouses and three bras. 

Resisting the urge to look at jewelry now.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 29, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Here.. we're on our sixth reiteration of Confessions... and still on the first thread of complaints.
> 
> *What's wrong with you people...???*



This is the second one, Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> This is the second one, Fuzzy.



Uh.. Oops. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2007)

And here I thought today was going to be a nice, normal, shitty day.

Cue waking up at 3:30, then at 4:45, not getting back to sleep until 5:20, and finally waking up at 6:30.

And then I shuffle downstairs with poptarts and milk so I can get caught up on Dims and have my breakfast.

Phone rings. I know who it is. Nobody else would be calling at 7 in the morning. It's the old lady across the street. My mom gets up and answers.

She'd fallen and couldn't get up. So the two of us put some clothes on and all and head over there, spend fifteen minutes getting her off the floor, and when my mother asks her how long she was there, the reply was "Oh, about three hours."

_THREE HOURS?_

She didn't want to call 'cause it was too early. Which is nice, although I _was _awake at that time.

So that was quite an experience. Not a very bad one, but not really something that was fun to do.

Anyways, I come back home, my mother's still over there talking with her. I sit down, reach for my poptart, and drop the fucking thing on the ground.


*ARGHFDHGFBVFF*

It's amazing how I can kinda handle the big stuff, but a series of small things gets me all frustrated.


----------



## Isa (Apr 30, 2007)

So far Monday has not been good. While taking trash out discover that neighbors pit bulls are loose. Again. Of course she is not home. While sprinting back into the house, look back and notice tire on truck is flat. Great. Go inside to call stupid neighbor and roadside assistance. She doesn't answer so I leave a message and then place a call into City animal control. They will not come out until who knows when but least there's another call on record. 

As I sit here waiting for roadside assistance it's dawned on me...they will arrive take look at loose pits and leave without changing tire. I do not know what to do outside of sit here and be pissed off.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> And here I thought today was going to be a nice, normal, shitty day.



So let's continue, shall we?

I get into work- a bit late- and my boss asks, "Well, why're you late?"

I respond with the truth. "My elderly neighbor across the street fell down and couldn't get up. So I went over with my mother and helped her."

Now, what I expected was "Oh, okay" or "That was nice of you," or something similar.

What I got was "Well you *always *have an excuse when you're late, don't you?"

It took _every _ounce of willpower to not shout at her,

"WELL FUCKING EXCUSE ME FOR BEING A DECENT HUMAN BEING. You should try it some time."

And she wonders why people don't respect her- it's the constant nagging.



ETA: Oh, and I found out today from one of my friends that my neighbor's wake- the one who died in the car crash- was last week. So while I had planned on going, and was waiting for my father to let me know when it was, he didn't contact me at all about it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 30, 2007)

Know what sucks? Having a million and one phone calls to make (an exaggeration, but not by much) and having no cell service. Apparently the entire state of Alaska (and this ISN'T an exaggeration) has an outage.

How does an entire state lose cell phone coverage? And why the HELL didn't I keep my land line? :doh:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 30, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> The following are NOT WORDS:
> 
> "conversate"
> 
> ...



Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!

Fantabulous!

Abandick!

Quat!

mee hee hee!


----------



## saucywench (Apr 30, 2007)

Isa said:


> So far Monday has not been good. While taking trash out discover that neighbors pit bulls are loose. Again. Of course she is not home. While sprinting back into the house, look back and notice tire on truck is flat. Great. Go inside to call stupid neighbor and roadside assistance. She doesn't answer so I leave a message and then place a call into City animal control. They will not come out until who knows when but least there's another call on record.
> 
> As I sit here waiting for roadside assistance it's dawned on me...they will arrive take look at loose pits and leave without changing tire. I do not know what to do outside of sit here and be pissed off.


I hate when my pits are loose. :blink:


----------



## Friday (Apr 30, 2007)

> And why the HELL didn't I keep my land line? :doh:



'Cause you were paying $40 a month or better for something you don't use? That's why I'm thinking about shutting ours off.

How long are they supposed to be out?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 30, 2007)

Friday said:


> 'Cause you were paying $40 a month or better for something you don't use? That's why I'm thinking about shutting ours off.
> 
> How long are they supposed to be out?



Yep. That's why I got rid of it. It's ridiculous paying for something that only telemarketers used. The phones are back on but it took about two hours. Crazy, huh?


----------



## Friday (Apr 30, 2007)

Two hours I can handle. $40 is a great incentive. Getting rid of telemarketers? Priceless. :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 30, 2007)

Friday said:


> Two hours I can handle. $40 is a great incentive. Getting rid of telemarketers? Priceless. :happy:



Even better than the telemarketers? Those annoying campaign phone calls. Oh man. I don't miss those at ALL and I imagine I'll feel even more thankful the closer we get to '08.

Edited to add a new complaint:

My dog brought in a very long dead macerated shrew. It was naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasty. But fortunately, when I told her to take it outside? She did! So at least I didn't have to touch it. *shiver shiver shiver*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 1, 2007)

On the topic of telemarketers... Today, within the first 4 hours of being awake, I received 5 phone calls, all from the same number. This is the same number that calls me usually about once a week. I got it 5 times today, and when I answered this morning, just like every other time I answer, it's immediately disconnected/hung up/whatever... It's an area code I don't recognize, which leads me to believe it's some sort of telemarketer or something...

Here's the thing.... IT'S ON MY CELLPHONE!!!


----------



## Friday (May 1, 2007)

They have a cell phone do not call list.

Anybody got an 800 # or a link?


----------



## kerrypop (May 1, 2007)

I hate class that is from 6-9pm. I HATE IT. Too long, too boring, and way too done with school to be spending my evenings there.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 1, 2007)

I rarely complain about the cold. I complain about there being a WASTE of cold in Richmond, because it will be chilly as a witch nips, but NOT snow all season and that is really irritating, but other than that I like cold.

I HATE RICHMOND IN THE SUMMER!! GAH!! It's going to be 90 today and I am going to be so so so uncomfortable. 

I am moving North. NORTH, I say. Maybe Vermont, Boston, NJ/NY...screw this steaming hot south.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 1, 2007)

Friday said:


> They have a cell phone do not call list.
> 
> Anybody got an 800 # or a link?



There is not a different list for cell phones. There is only one DNC list. Certain groups (charities and politicians  ) are exempt. But here is the link:

https://www.donotcall.gov/default.aspx


----------



## TCUBOB (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> On the topic of telemarketers... Today, within the first 4 hours of being awake, I received 5 phone calls, all from the same number. This is the same number that calls me usually about once a week. I got it 5 times today, and when I answered this morning, just like every other time I answer, it's immediately disconnected/hung up/whatever... It's an area code I don't recognize, which leads me to believe it's some sort of telemarketer or something...
> 
> Here's the thing.... IT'S ON MY CELLPHONE!!!



Contact your celluar provider and request that they block this number. They should be able to do it for free, as well as remove any charges that you have incurred. It might take three or four calls to get to that point, but eventually a supervisor WILL be in and WILL have to take you call and so you WILL reach someone with the authority to make this happen.

Unless it is a telemarket call from your provider. Then you're screwed.


----------



## Aliena (May 1, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> On the topic of telemarketers... Today, within the first 4 hours of being awake, I received 5 phone calls, all from the same number. This is the same number that calls me usually about once a week. I got it 5 times today, and when I answered this morning, just like every other time I answer, it's immediately disconnected/hung up/whatever... It's an area code I don't recognize, which leads me to believe it's some sort of telemarketer or something...
> 
> Here's the thing.... IT'S ON MY CELLPHONE!!!



My hubby gets telemarketers on his cell all the time. It's just 2 of them at this time, one the local paper and the other some-do-hickey-thingy. I don't know, we're considering changing our numbers to avoid them.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 1, 2007)

Aliena said:


> My hubby gets telemarketers on his cell all the time. It's just 2 of them at this time, one the local paper and the other some-do-hickey-thingy. I don't know, we're considering changing our numbers to avoid them.



I don't know about the second, but if you in any way gave the local paper (if you subscribe) your cell phone you probably signed your life away to them.


----------



## Aliena (May 1, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I don't know about the second, but if you in any way gave the local paper (if you subscribe) your cell phone you probably signed your life away to them.



*hangs head in shame*

Yeah, *I* did. Some kid came knocking at my door and when I answered it, he immediately handed me a paper before he said anything. 
I took it and he made it sound like the paper was a free sample. (it was, but a catch as always)
He told me that all he had to do before I get my free sample was to give him my info, so the paper company can verify we participated in their "free" offer. 

:doh: 

Two days later, we're getting a paper everyday. Four days later, we get a bill for almost $30. It's been hell ever since. 

I am always getting on my DH for giving out our personal information and leave it to me to be the one who took the offense. He's not letting me live it down either. 
He says, "Well, you could have at least given them _your_ phone number, not mine!"

Oy.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 1, 2007)

saucywench said:


> I hate when my pits are loose. :blink:



Never had that happen. Although, I have found dead strays in my yard.

Jump the fence, pay the price.

But, you were being funny. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 1, 2007)

Friday said:


> 'Cause you were paying $40 a month or better for something you don't use? That's why I'm thinking about shutting ours off.
> 
> How long are they supposed to be out?



Shut mine off, and pay $50 a month on a prepaid plan. Alas, used all my minutes talking to one person.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2007)

There are so many sad and awful things about when both your parents die, especially if they both pass in a relatively short amount of time, like mine did. They say it takes two years to 'recover' (whatever that means) from the death of a loved one. I'm a little over a year from that deadline, and frankly, I think that 2-year thing is crap*. 

But here's the reason for my post. There's something they don't tell you.

After the initial shock and sadness, and the mechanics of resolving a couple's life... you would think things might settle down and get back to some normal routine. And it does. But what 'they' don't tell you is how the whole death-thing screws with your calendar. Yep, I said your calendar: first, there's the date Mom died. That's hardest, and compounded because I lost an important friend just the day before. Then there's her birthday, second hardest. And mother's day - that one _sucks_. And christmas. And my birthday. And their anniversary. And my anniversary. And little family anniversaries...., etc. And then add all the dates about and for Dad. After all _that_... then there's just the days you think about them, with no special marker attached to it. Pretty soon, there's hardly a week you can get through without some sad date reminder of what you've lost. Of what's gone, of what's ended. And each time one of those dates comes around, it's bad. Each of those days is... wrong, abnormal. Nothing's right, and nothing fits. You walk around bewildered because _you _know the near-overwhelming importance of that date - but few others do. These dates will be with me _*forever_. And I don't even know who to complain to about it, lol. 

It's plainly simple, but I didn't know. I didn't realize.

I just wish someone had told me about it. Before.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 2, 2007)

Samantha,

While both my parents are still here, I know what you are going through. And I feel for you.


I lost a special person, 23 yrs ago. And I still remember the birthdays, and special " our" days. You never forget, but it does get easier. Somewhat.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 3, 2007)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SamanthaNY again.


My mom's birthday was May 13. It frequently happened on the same day as Mother's Day. She made it VERY clear that a combined present was not acceptable. I used to bitch about it.

This is the second year I so wish I had two presents to buy.  I feel ya, Sam.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 3, 2007)

....it's too much to ask for our CMS (correspondence management software) vendor to keep our remote desktop server up and running for five days straight in one week. I don't think they've managed to do it yet this year. 

This time, they are blaming a "power spike" in another building, where they host the server, so that it is behind our firewall. Apparently, despite the fact that everyone and their DOG has a FUCKING APC UPS (uniterruptable power source), not to mention a power strip with a surge protector, and despite the fact that all the fucking personal office servers that they sell come with such items, apparently the FUCKING REMOTE SERVER they keep in the other building DIDN'T HAVE THESE BASIC FUCKING THINGS. So their crappy FUCKING SYSTEM has ONCE AGAIN busted and is SUCKING THE LIFE out of my day. 

I <3 my CMS vendor....


----------



## Aliena (May 3, 2007)

I know this will sound creepy, but it's not intended to be that way, honestly. I think about my parents death and what life will be like after they're gone, everyday. 
When I do think about it, I get mixed emotions about how I'll feel. I actually picture (in my head) them gone and feel the emotions coursing through my veins as if it were my blood. 
Sometimes I feel relieved, because they're not in pain anymore and other times, I feel an overwhelming sense of sadness. The sadness is for many reasons, even beyond the loss of a parent. 

My parents are alive today, but are elderly with some health problems. I can't help, now-currently, feel helpless as I watch them struggle with the concept of getting old and the reality of getting old. I want to do so much for them, but it's difficult, because I feel doing anything more than I do already, will give them a message that they are not able to be independent. That would crush them and I don't want to take what little life they have left out of them. 

I feel for you Sam. Your post touched me greatly. I'm sending positive vibes your way. 







SamanthaNY said:


> There are so many sad and awful things about when both your parents die, especially if they both pass in a relatively short amount of time, like mine did. They say it takes two years to 'recover' (whatever that means) from the death of a loved one. I'm a little over a year from that deadline, and frankly, I think that 2-year thing is crap*.
> 
> But here's the reason for my post. There's something they don't tell you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 3, 2007)

Sammie, my parents died when I was 12 (that was a LONG LONG time ago) and I know what you mean. It's still very very hard for me, and certain dates -- particularly holidays -- are very hard. With time it gets easier, but I think I'm a testament to how a loss will always hurt, even though it hurts less with time. I just try to remember the good things, so that I'm not overwhelmed with sadness on those "special" days.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 3, 2007)

Thank you, all you lovely people, for the kind responses and messages. It helps me a great deal, and I won't forget it. I don't talk about this stuff very often, but sometimes it bubbles over - and it's nice to know that people lend a thoughtful ear when it's needed. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (May 3, 2007)

Sammie and Vick:


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 3, 2007)

Tina and Sammie, smooch back atcha. It's tough and Sammie, you're never alone, darlin'. I'm glad you felt you could reach out, and I'm glad that my words were at least a little helpful.

My completely silly complaint? My hair stylist can't get me in to get my hair done before my trip to CA this month. I waited too long and now she's booked and I'm going to look like total crap.  I know, how vain and shallow is that? Pathetic, actually. But I had to lighten the mood. At least my feet look pretty good, though, thanks to all the great suggestions in the foot thread down yonder.


----------



## jamie (May 4, 2007)

I had never heard the two year thing before and personally, I don't think it is worth much. 6 years this past December and it still sucks, a lot, and often. I so feel you about the days. Another thing they don't tell you is that moving may cause a nervous breakdown. I have been an emotional mess this past month. All of those little mementos and scraps you hold onto to remember a person start falling all over your life and take it over. The best was when I walked into our old apartment and found some boxes the landlord had moved up from the basement. My boyfriend had accidentally forgotten them and one was a box with my mother's jewelry box and a piece of old notebook paper with her handwriting (a recipe of course). I cried in the backyard for half an hour until I made myself sick. He is so sympathetic to my goings on, but it is hard for him to understand.

I hope that you are surviving your days well and finding comfort where you can. I am sorry you lost both of your parents close together. 













SamanthaNY said:


> There are so many sad and awful things about when both your parents die, especially if they both pass in a relatively short amount of time, like mine did. They say it takes two years to 'recover' (whatever that means) from the death of a loved one. I'm a little over a year from that deadline, and frankly, I think that 2-year thing is crap*.
> 
> But here's the reason for my post. There's something they don't tell you.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamie (May 4, 2007)

Dear Whoever Assigns Colds:

Please, please, please........let mine go away. I haven't slept hardly in a week, my chest and ribs hurt from coughing, I have no appetite, I can't breathe....I...give...up.

Sincerely,
Wheezie.


----------



## kerrypop (May 4, 2007)

jamie said:


> Dear Whoever Assigns Colds:
> 
> Please, please, please........let mine go away. I haven't slept hardly in a week, my chest and ribs hurt from coughing, I have no appetite, I can't breathe....I...give...up.
> 
> ...



ugh. I just got over a cold that I had for_ever_! It lasted so long that I got OTHER sicknesses while I had this cold. I hate the neverending cold.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2007)

While there are several books about bereavement, each in their own style and/or religious background, none of us think to read them before we lose a loved one. 

They're gone too soon.

Two-Year rule?  My boy has been gone for eleven years now, and his birthdays are still hard. But I cherish the memory of him.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 4, 2007)

My grandfather died in 1998 on my brother's birthday. The kid has never been the same since.


----------



## mimosa (May 4, 2007)

my birthday is May 14 . I told My Mexican Mama she has to give me two presents. ( I was just kidding) 
Then she said I had to get her two presents because she celebrated Mexico's (May 10) and America's mothers day. Dammit!:doh:


Renaissance Woman said:


> My mom's birthday was May 13. It frequently happened on the same day as Mother's Day. She made it VERY clear that a combined present was not acceptable. I used to bitch about it.
> 
> This is the second year I so wish I had two presents to buy.  I feel ya, Sam.


----------



## mimosa (May 4, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> My grandfather died in 1998 on my brother's birthday. The kid has never been the same since.



awwww, many hugs.


----------



## rainyday (May 4, 2007)

I've found most bereavement books to be a load of crap, especially those written by professionals. Too much focus on practical details you're too numb to even care about and too little information about what to stuff in that hole you're walking around with as your soul seeps out. I only found one book that slapped the true horror of loss on the table, shined a bright light on it and picked at it in cold unflinching detail. I loved the author for it because it was the one book that was totally real.


----------



## Friday (May 4, 2007)

Hugs and sympathy Sam. I lost my folks 2 years ago on 3/1 and 5/13 and only one of them had been sick.

I think with time the pain has receded a bit. It's not so constantly in the front of my mind but I still think about them every day and the pain never goes completely away. There's still a big bruise on my heart from when my youngest sister died and that was 25 years ago.


----------



## GenericGeek (May 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> ....it's too much to ask for our CMS (correspondence management software) vendor to keep our remote desktop server up and running for five days straight in one week. I don't think they've managed to do it yet this year.
> 
> This time, they are blaming a "power spike" in another building, where they host the server, so that it is behind our firewall. Apparently, despite the fact that everyone and their DOG has a FUCKING APC UPS (uniterruptable power source), not to mention a power strip with a surge protector, and despite the fact that all the fucking personal office servers that they sell come with such items, apparently the FUCKING REMOTE SERVER they keep in the other building DIDN'T HAVE THESE BASIC FUCKING THINGS. So their crappy FUCKING SYSTEM has ONCE AGAIN busted and is SUCKING THE LIFE out of my day.
> 
> I <3 my CMS vendor....


 
Dude, that sucks... Sounds like you need another vendor, pronto. Do you have a person to complain to, to get some action on this problem?


----------



## GenericGeek (May 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> There are so many sad and awful things about when both your parents die, especially if they both pass in a relatively short amount of time, like mine did. They say it takes two years to 'recover' (whatever that means) from the death of a loved one. I'm a little over a year from that deadline, and frankly, I think that 2-year thing is crap*.
> 
> But here's the reason for my post. There's something they don't tell you.
> 
> ...




I once saw a Sympathy card with the something like following:

_"When you are sorrowful, try to remember:
that which you are grieving for,
has been your delight."_

I wish I knew who said it.

:bow: Peace to you! :bow:


----------



## GenericGeek (May 4, 2007)

My birthday is NINE fuckin' ELEVEN.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 4, 2007)

jamie said:


> I had never heard the two year thing before and personally, I don't think it is worth much. 6 years this past December and it still sucks, a lot, and often. I so feel you about the days. Another thing they don't tell you is that moving may cause a nervous breakdown. I have been an emotional mess this past month. All of those little mementos and scraps you hold onto to remember a person start falling all over your life and take it over. The best was when I walked into our old apartment and found some boxes the landlord had moved up from the basement. My boyfriend had accidentally forgotten them and one was a box with my mother's jewelry box and a piece of old notebook paper with her handwriting (a recipe of course). I cried in the backyard for half an hour until I made myself sick. He is so sympathetic to my goings on, but it is hard for him to understand.
> I hope that you are surviving your days well and finding comfort where you can. I am sorry you lost both of your parents close together.


Thank you, *hug* - and I know just how you feel about the 'stuff'. My house is now full of *their* things, and I'm hoping against hope that someday I'll feel better about them being here. 



Fuzzy said:


> While there are several books about bereavement, each in their own style and/or religious background, none of us think to read them before we lose a loved one.
> They're gone too soon.
> Two-Year rule?  My boy has been gone for eleven years now, and his birthdays are still hard. But I cherish the memory of him.


Oh, I'm sorry - I didn't know you'd lost your boy. I think that's probably the most cruel thing of all, to lose a child *hug*



Friday said:


> Hugs and sympathy Sam. I lost my folks 2 years ago on 3/1 and 5/13 and only one of them had been sick.
> I think with time the pain has receded a bit. It's not so constantly in the front of my mind but I still think about them every day and the pain never goes completely away. There's still a big bruise on my heart from when my youngest sister died and that was 25 years ago.


*hug* I remember we spoke about this long ago, and yeah, only one of mine was sick too. We had been preparing for Dad's death (cancer) when Mom suddenly went. It seems like it shouldn't be this hard to deal with, but I suppose that's a measure of how much these people touched our hearts. 


GenericGeek said:


> I once saw a Sympathy card with the something like following:
> 
> _"When you are sorrowful, try to remember:
> that which you are grieving for,
> has been your delight."_


That's lovely... thank you for sharing it. *hug*


GenericGeek said:


> My birthday is NINE fuckin' ELEVEN.


Yeah, that's the day we lost Mom. Seems like there should be a cosmic rule that horrendous dates like that just disappear from the calendar.


I am touched and comforted by all the wonderful responses everyone has shared, and all the private message of heartfelt kindness. I feel a bit badly that my post has opened up painful memories in your own lives, and I didn't intend to overwhelm the thread, but it's all been very helpful to me, as I hope it has been to others. 

I'm tempted to say we should have a separate thread on the subject, but part of me would want to also avoid it. It seems a part of so many of our lives, though - so perhaps, someday...


Again, thank you all.... so, so much.


----------



## kerrypop (May 4, 2007)

Stan and I are going through christian premarital counseling, and we have to read this book as a part of it.

IC that I hate that book more than anything. I usually read to stan in the car, and I have been tempted to chuck the book out the window multiple times. The book blames all marital problems on the woman, and it could have been written in like, four pages, but it is expanded to a giant book with tons of examples of how women are horrible, and stupid. It has examples of men doing dumb things, but the examples for men are completely outrageous and unbelievable. 

OOH! It makes me so mad!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2007)

That's the thing about death and dying. We all tend to keep these feelings to ourselves, and bottle it up, until pressure builds and then it all comes out.

Which gives the rest of us a chance to come out our shells and release our feelings too.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Stan and I are going through christian premarital counseling, and we have to read this book as a part of it.
> 
> IC that I hate that book more than anything. I usually read to stan in the car, and I have been tempted to chuck the book out the window multiple times. The book blames all marital problems on the woman, and it could have been written in like, four pages, but it is expanded to a giant book with tons of examples of how women are horrible, and stupid. It has examples of men doing dumb things, but the examples for men are completely outrageous and unbelievable.
> 
> OOH! It makes me so mad!



That book wouldn't happen to be Dr. Laura's _*The Care and Feeding of Husbands*_.. would it?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 4, 2007)

Coming to a fat-people website and declaring how easy it is to find clothes for yourself because you're so thin = tacky.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> See, dares like that is how I get into trouble and end up being the black sheep of my family. And I'm part Scots so you know how we are about sheep.Ewe......I think I just threw up in my mouth thinking about where that inadvertantly went.....




Im full Scots and no I don't know. Its your pervy beast side that makes you that way, not your Scots side. 
:batting: :batting:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 4, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Stan and I are going through christian premarital counseling, and we have to read this book as a part of it.
> 
> IC that I hate that book more than anything. I usually read to stan in the car, and I have been tempted to chuck the book out the window multiple times. The book blames all marital problems on the woman, and it could have been written in like, four pages, but it is expanded to a giant book with tons of examples of how women are horrible, and stupid. It has examples of men doing dumb things, but the examples for men are completely outrageous and unbelievable.
> 
> OOH! It makes me so mad!



So why are you doing it? lol. And will you say something to the counsellor?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 4, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Never had that happen. Although, I have found dead strays in my yard.
> 
> Jump the fence, pay the price.
> 
> ...



O M G. Dogs cant read and don't know your yard is your yard.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 4, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> O M G. Dogs cant read and don't know your yard is your yard.



I agree Erk - the comment you quoted makes me ill.


----------



## Carrie (May 4, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> O M G. Dogs cant read and don't know your yard is your yard.



I agree. If I had dogs that could potentially do harm to other animals, regardless of their breed, I'd make damn sure my fence was well-equipped to keep other animals out, as well as keep mine in. Strays are not strays because they're bad dogs - they're strays because some stupid human at some point didn't take responsibility for them. No need to punish a stray for that.


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 5, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I've found most bereavement books to be a load of crap, especially those written by professionals. Too much focus on practical details you're too numb to even care about and too little information about what to stuff in that hole you're walking around with as your soul seeps out. I only found one book that slapped the true horror of loss on the table, shined a bright light on it and picked at it in cold unflinching detail. I loved the author for it because it was the one book that was totally real.



I'd love to know the book you're referring to Rainy. 

And Samantha, Jamie, Vickie, Fuzzy, Ren Woman and Rainy....thanks to you all for talking about your feelings and experiences with loss. It deeply resonates with me too. So much so that I can't really put it into words other than to say thank you for sharing. 

It's only been 3 months since mom died and it's still a huge hole in my heart that I'm carrying around. And the date thing...I'm not looking forward to mother's day either, already it is getting me down. I do know it will get easier. I lost my Dad when I was 13, so I've been through this before, but the sadness, the emptiness and the loneliness...it's just a lot to bear, isn't it? 

Big hugs all around, 

Gena


----------



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> My mom's birthday was May 13. It frequently happened on the same day as Mother's Day. She made it VERY clear that a combined present was not acceptable. I used to bitch about it.
> 
> This is the second year I so wish I had two presents to buy.  I feel ya, Sam.



*Hugs* all around to everyone who's shared a bereavement story in this thread. I'm sorry about your losses .

This post touched me particularly deeply, because I'm in the exact same situation with my father, who was born on Christmas Day. He's in good health, and I don't expect to lose him soon... but some day I will, and I'll have to deal with the loss every Christmas. Thanks, RW, for sharing this *hugs*.


----------



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im full Scots and no I don't know. Its your pervy beast side that makes you that way, not your Scots side.
> :batting: :batting:



OK, on a lighter note:

I'm half Scots and half German. So does this mean I'm supposed to enjoy BDSM with sheep in cabaret outfits :blink: :blink: :blink:?


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2007)

Genarose54 said:


> I'd love to know the book you're referring to Rainy.



Companion Through the Darkness by Stephanie Ericsson. It's about the author's loss of her husband. Some of it would resonate for those with other losses too though, I think, because it puts into words very well some of the indefinable things about grief that are so difficult to express. Amazon link here.

Here are a couple passages from it that I saved.



> *Exerpt:* "We clearly recognize that a badly burned person should not be touched. We can see the wounds as well as the pain. But in psychic pain we cannot see the parts of the person bleeding, raw. Perhaps someday scientists will be able to actually measure and see the complex and profound interweaving of attachments between people who love each other. Like cords, slowly threaded into the cells of two people, a tapestry of emotions as tangible as Siamese twins who share the same organs, the love binds them. When there is the death of one, what happens to the other? What happens to the tapestry that was woven over experiences that were shared, points of view that had merged, and emotions that had been grown, year after year? One day we will take the emotional pain of death as seriously as we take physical injury."





> *Exerpt:* "Frenetic and fragile all at once is a delicate state. In grief, it is simply a form of inertia. One must make circles and pace them out. If we did not, we might be turned to stone, stautes to the state of nonexistence…What appears to be derangement to observers is only a rearrangement of all parts of our personalities. Still, it seems to be so deeply disturbing to watch. Those who loved us, liked us, respected us, are watching a re-forming of a human being outside of the womb. Since this has always been a private domain, and since we are not concerned with what others think, our friends and loved ones watch in the kind of horror they would have if they saw us defecating in the middle of a boulevard. It is the saving grace of derangement that it has not cognizance or respect for the opinions of others."


----------



## Paw Paw (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> O M G. Dogs cant read and don't know your yard is your yard.



It aint me! My dogs kill strays. It has only happened a couple of times. In 20 yrs. I have never had a dog (of mine) get out. Most times it is a bitch in heat, that draws in the strays. They decide to make a challenge with one of the males, and they lose.

If folks want to let ol' Rover just roam the neighborhood, then what am I suposed to do? I keep mine on property and properly restrained. They are on leash when off property.

I make no apologies. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Tina (May 5, 2007)

This author writes with resonating truth, rainy.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 5, 2007)

Rainy, that is some beautiful, poignant and achingly descriptive writing. I'm both in awe of her word choice and at the same time hurting for her, for you, and for those of us who have experienced such loss. 

PawPaw, stray or not, those are some mean dogs. I'm pretty sure if strays came into my yard, my dogs would be as likely to hang out and play as take them down. Do you ever worry having such potentially violent dogs around with small children?

My complaint? Two, actually.

1) At the end of my workout yesterday a young woman had a full out, tonic clonic seizure and fell of the treadmill. I was in my own little world, listening to music, and heard yelling and saw people running back and forth. I figured out it was a medical emergency and went over to her, kept her from hurting herself until the (very cute) EMT's and firefighters arrived. She came out of it after about two minutes, totally confused and with a big lump on her head; I hope she's okay. 

2) Saw the hematologist yesterday. Not good news. See my WLS thread about two years postop for the nitty gritty.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 5, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> It aint me! My dogs kill strays. It has only happened a couple of times. In 20 yrs. I have never had a dog (of mine) get out. Most times it is a bitch in heat, that draws in the strays. They decide to make a challenge with one of the males, and they lose.
> 
> If folks want to let ol' Rover just roam the neighborhood, then what am I suposed to do? I keep mine on property and properly restrained. They are on leash when off property.
> 
> ...


And it very much IS _you_, in my opinion  .

I don't imagine your disclaimers help the "folks" who loved the the "Rovers" your dogs mutilated and killed in a horrifying manner. 

I hate pitbulls for reasons exactly like this (read: the owners), and I hate your attitude.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 5, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> My complaint? Two, actually.
> 
> 1) At the end of my workout yesterday a young woman had a full out, tonic clonic seizure ...
> 
> 2) Saw the hematologist yesterday. Not good news. See my WLS thread about two years postop for the nitty gritty.



1) I hope she's okay too - but what's a 'tonic clonic' seizure? 

2) I'm thinking gewd thawts for you and sending good health vibes your way...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 5, 2007)

I'm sick. *whines* I got a massage yesterday. Luke gave me more of a treatment massage, and he released some toxins. A lot in fact. I don't think I drank enough water afterwards and so today I am sick. So he did his job, I guess I just need to take better care of myself. 
Now, on to business. Anyone want to bring me chicken noodle soup? :eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> OK, on a lighter note:
> 
> I'm half Scots and half German. So does this mean I'm supposed to enjoy BDSM with sheep in cabaret outfits :blink: :blink: :blink:?



If you are a walking untrue stereotype, then yes I guess so. The hilarious thing here is that nobody even got the "steretype" correct. Its WELSH people who are said to be sheep sh*****rs, not Scottish. And Im sure its no more true than the stereotype we have of Americans being stupid and not knowing anything about any other country other than the US.  

You have a Scottish parent? Where from? (Im nosy lol)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I'm sick. *whines* I got a massage yesterday. Luke gave me more of a treatment massage, and he released some toxins. A lot in fact. I don't think I drank enough water afterwards and so today I am sick. So he did his job, I guess I just need to take better care of myself.
> Now, on to business. Anyone want to bring me chicken noodle soup? :eat1:



oh dear sorry to hear about you being unwell. It's amazing isn't it, how massage can end up making you feel worse by releasing stuff. I learned Indian Head Massage which is very relaxing but even it can do that too, particularly bringing head colds and sinusitis to the fore. Hope you feel better soon (and get your soup), poor lassie.


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> You have a Scottish parent? Where from? (Im nosy lol)


Maybe we have a cousin. 



Feel better, Sasha.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> And it very much IS _you_, in my opinion  .
> 
> I don't imagine your disclaimers help the "folks" who loved the the "Rovers" your dogs mutilated and killed in a horrifying manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

I have to pee, but I'm TOO LAZY TO WALK TO THE BATHROOM. 

Folks, that's just sad. I'll hold it. 

See how I deflect the pitbull talk with news about my bladder? See? I'm good like that. 

Really, though, the pit bull question is difficult. The VAST majority of pit bulls are wonderful, loving dogs, and it is the way they're raised that determines their behavior. I don't know how things are in Boston, but I remember that in SF to adopt a pit bull you had to pass a fairly rigorous group of interviews. As well you should! 

Does it make sense to outlaw an ENTIRE breed because there are irresponsible/inhumane owners who will raise these very loyal dogs to be violent? No. The truth is that any dog, if trained from birth to do so, can learn to attack. That pit bulls have become the poster children for this is more due to fashion than to their innate natures. 

It's always awful when a dog attacks a child. Likewise, it's pretty horrendous when I child accidentally shoots their face off with a gun. Or is run over by a car, or any number of things. Limiting behavior and making taboo an entire group of animals isn't going to teach people to be responsible owners, and it's unfair to all the good owners, not to mention the thousand upon thousands of pit bulls that will live and die in a shelter because they're not wanted, or not allowed.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 5, 2007)

I agree, it's not the animal's fault - and I hate that they've been bred and trained to behave this way because it's "cool". An entire breed has been virtually ruined, for *idiot *sport and even more *idiotic *fashion. It totally sucks for the pitbulls that _are _gentle animals (though I'm not convinced that it's the majority) - because their image is tainted by the prevailing image of the breed as maulers and killers. 

I cannot support the idea that any pit bull trained to be ferocious can be un-trained and considered safe. And sadly, the overwhelming information I hear about them is in deadly and disfiguring attacks... hence my hatred of the breed. 

Because of *idiots*. If I had the choice, I'd euthanize them instead.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I cannot support the idea that any pit bull trained to be ferocious can be un-trained and considered safe. And sadly, the overwhelming information I hear about them is in deadly and disfiguring attacks... hence my hatred of the breed.
> .


 
And that's the truly awful part. Some sick asshole trains his dog to be aggressive and violent, and there's pretty much no going back. It's horrible. 

Fun Fact: I once broke into someone's yard in the middle of the night and stole (by cutting his chain with bolt cutters) a pit bull puppy who was clearly being taught to fight.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> And that's the truly awful part. Some sick asshole trains his dog to be aggressive and violent, and there's pretty much no going back. It's horrible.
> 
> Fun Fact: I once broke into someone's yard in the middle of the night and stole (by cutting his chain with bolt cutters) a pit bull puppy who was clearly being taught to fight.



Yay, you! They are adorable puppies - I hope the one you stole grew up to be a happy, healthy, loved and friendly dog. Sadly, he was probably replaced by another poor, innocent puppy, chained up in that bastard's yard.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yay, you! They are adorable puppies - I hope the one you stole grew up to be a happy, healthy, loved and friendly dog. Sadly, he was probably replaced by another poor, innocent puppy, chained up in that bastard's yard.



I hope so, too. I took him to a pit bull rescue organization. 

Sadly, you're probably right. But at least I saved one.


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

there needs to be fewer fatty on safari clothes in the fat stores. seriously. i want some nice basics, some pretty clothes for dressing up occasions, and some clothes that make me feel like the sexpot i am when the occasion arises. now, unless i comb the friggin internet for ages, i can't find stuff like this like the smaller folks can. any freestanding store i go to has the following: every animal print and giraffe on the planet, surrounded by HUGE wood beads; stupidly drawn cats/bunnies/bears LIFESIZE across the chest of tshirts; shorts/capris that will no doubt end up in that fat girl 'V' formation between your thighs that i KNOW everyone has experienced; and some of the nastiest fabrics and prints that mankind has created. if i ever come into enough money, i'm honestly going to start my own clothing line that's cute, sexy, and flattering, and it will be available in sizes for everyone, not just the smaller end of the big and beautiful scale.

end rant.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2007)

You must spread some lovin' around before you give yourself to Soupy again.


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You must spread some lovin' around before you give yourself to Soupy again.



:wubu: 

ginnylinn, you GET me. you really get me. LOVES.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> there needs to be fewer fatty on safari clothes in the fat stores. seriously. i want some nice basics, some pretty clothes for dressing up occasions, and some clothes that make me feel like the sexpot i am when the occasion arises. now, unless i comb the friggin internet for ages, i can't find stuff like this like the smaller folks can. any freestanding store i go to has the following: every animal print and giraffe on the planet, surrounded by HUGE wood beads; stupidly drawn cats/bunnies/bears LIFESIZE across the chest of tshirts; shorts/capris that will no doubt end up in that fat girl 'V' formation between your thighs that i KNOW everyone has experienced; and some of the nastiest fabrics and prints that mankind has created. if i ever come into enough money, i'm honestly going to start my own clothing line that's cute, sexy, and flattering, and it will be available in sizes for everyone, not just the smaller end of the big and beautiful scale.
> 
> end rant.



Why is it that it's assumed that fat women don't have TASTE? It's infuriating.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Why is it that it's assumed that fat women don't have TASTE? It's infuriating.



Why, because fat women aren't attractive, my dear. They are ugly and hideous and seek only a mumu to hide their unattractive bodies away from the rest of the world that finds them equally appalling and unattractive due to their clear lack of self control for being fat.

Which, of course, is ALL TRUE.  

But it's also the same reason fat guys have polyester print shirts in hideous patterns that blind people would shy away from.


----------



## Santaclear (May 5, 2007)

I breed and train pit bulls for only one reason - to post at Dimensions. After seeing some of what's gone on here I realized it's the only solution. The first litter will be old enough to post next year.


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> there needs to be fewer fatty on safari clothes in the fat stores. seriously. i want some nice basics, some pretty clothes for dressing up occasions, and some clothes that make me feel like the sexpot i am when the occasion arises. now, unless i comb the friggin internet for ages, i can't find stuff like this like the smaller folks can. any freestanding store i go to has the following: every animal print and giraffe on the planet, surrounded by HUGE wood beads; stupidly drawn cats/bunnies/bears LIFESIZE across the chest of tshirts; shorts/capris that will no doubt end up in that fat girl 'V' formation between your thighs that i KNOW everyone has experienced; and some of the nastiest fabrics and prints that mankind has created. if i ever come into enough money, i'm honestly going to start my own clothing line that's cute, sexy, and flattering, and it will be available in sizes for everyone, not just the smaller end of the big and beautiful scale.
> 
> end rant.



Ugh, yes! With the safari prints and the effing big wooden beads, I positively loathe that stuff. Grrrrrr!


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2007)

LOL @ the big wooden beads. Sadly, so true.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I breed and train pit bulls for only one reason - to post at Dimensions. After seeing some of what's gone on here I realized it's the only solution. The first litter will be old enough to post next year.



Put me down for two bitches.


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Why is it that it's assumed that fat women don't have TASTE? It's infuriating.





TCUBOB said:


> Why, because fat women aren't attractive, my dear. They are ugly and hideous and seek only a mumu to hide their unattractive bodies away from the rest of the world that finds them equally appalling and unattractive due to their clear lack of self control for being fat.
> 
> Which, of course, is ALL TRUE.
> 
> But it's also the same reason fat guys have polyester print shirts in hideous patterns that blind people would shy away from.





Carrie said:


> Ugh, yes! With the safari prints and the effing big wooden beads, I positively loathe that stuff. Grrrrrr!





rainyday said:


> LOL @ the big wooden beads. Sadly, so true.


so glad to see that people know what i'm talking about. i'm big and proud, but i don't want to wear clothes louder than my friggin dork guffaw i'm always sporting.

OY.


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Put me down for two bitches.



this has me all hot.

:wubu:


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Put me down for two bitches.



SNORT. .


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2007)

Rubylicious,
My family is Scotch-English. We were originally from Scotland, and there's even a town named after us (Begbie). Family legend has it that we got kicked out of Scotland for misbehaving, and sent to England. Thus, the Scotch-English. There's also family lore involving the Stuart clan - but I'm not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2007)

Complaint: Circuit City has a limit on how many items you can put in your online shopping cart. I have several small cheap things I'm buying (phone cord, small plastic case for CF cards) and you get to item number eight and it says you'll have to take something out of your cart to add another item. WTH? How can an online retailer be that stupid???


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 5, 2007)

I am passive-aggressive.

I sit here and I just hate you in my fucking head.

Sometimes I do things like sigh sort of loudly or glare at you until you feel my eyes on you and then I quickly avert my eyes.

Oh my god, am I passive-aggressive.

Like posting this knowing that there is a .00001% chance you might see it, but most likely never will.

Passive-aggressive.

Like how hard and rhythmically I am striking the keys as I type this, passive-aggressive.

Like when I don't clean up the fucking mud all over the office or when I tell you to do it because you're "not doing anything important," passive-aggressive.

One day, like an old tea pot I will let out a fucking inhuman shriek and you wont even know what hit you.

I only hope your fucking face is not in the direct path of what could be disfiguring steam.

Until then...

I'll just brush past you on purpose or snarl when you're not really looking.


Passive goddamned fucking aggressive.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

TSL, that post made me laugh so goddamn hard.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> TSL, that post made me laugh so goddamn hard.



I'm glad.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 5, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> It aint me! My dogs kill strays. It has only happened a couple of times. In 20 yrs. I have never had a dog (of mine) get out. Most times it is a bitch in heat, that draws in the strays. They decide to make a challenge with one of the males, and they lose.
> 
> If folks want to let ol' Rover just roam the neighborhood, then what am I suposed to do? I keep mine on property and properly restrained. They are on leash when off property.
> 
> ...



What happens though, when one day your dogs get out of your yard and the little neighbor boy just happens to be passing in front of your house? What are you gonna say when your dogs who are used to attacking and killing do the same to some little kid?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Put me down for two bitches.



To quote from "When Harry Met Sally," 

"I'll have what she's having."


----------



## Paw Paw (May 5, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> What happens though, when one day your dogs get out of your yard and the little neighbor boy just happens to be passing in front of your house? What are you gonna say when your dogs who are used to attacking and killing do the same to some little kid?














I DO NOT RAISE HUMAN AGGRESSIVE DOGS!

In fact more kids are bitten by Labrador Retrievers. I am a responsible owner. My dogs are socialized with the neighbors kids. I can't take fault for what others have done or not done. I try to educate every young person I see with a bulldog. Whether it be obedience, diet, or proper human behaviour.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 5, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I DO NOT RAISE HUMAN AGGRESSIVE DOGS!
> 
> In fact more kids are bitten by Labrador Retrievers. I am a responsible owner. My dogs are socialized with the neighbors kids. I can't take fault for what others have done or not done. I try to educate every young person I see with a bulldog. Whether it be obedience, diet, or proper human behaviour.
> 
> ...



Aggressive is aggressive. I'm sorry but I dont believe that once a dog is in full attack mode because it feels that its territory is being threatened that they can stop being in defense mode because it happens to be a kid and not another dog. 

Good for you for educating though.

Beautiful kids by the way.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 5, 2007)

Sure, sure. As long as that little neighbordhood child doesn't have their pet Rover along with them, then everything is fine.

And even if it's not - it's not your fault, of course. Sure. It's fine. Absolutely. Nothing to worry about.

Kids are never very upset when their pets are ripped apart next door.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

But not all Pit Bulls are aggressive. Paw Paw, you may have super nice dogs. They're sure look sweet as all get out. 

I do believe that if you don't raise them to be attack dogs, they won't be. I know many people who have pits, and they're sweet, gentle guys because they've been raised to be.


----------



## Santaclear (May 5, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I am passive-aggressive.
> I sit here and I just hate you in my fucking head.
> Sometimes I do things like sigh sort of loudly or glare at you until you feel my eyes on you and then I quickly avert my eyes.
> Oh my god, am I passive-aggressive.
> ...



Snarlhead.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Rubylicious,
> My family is Scotch-English. We were originally from Scotland, and there's even a town named after us (Begbie). Family legend has it that we got kicked out of Scotland for misbehaving, and sent to England. Thus, the Scotch-English. There's also family lore involving the Stuart clan - but I'm not sure how accurate that is.



ooh another cousin. But.... Scotch is a drink, sorry to be pedantic  Its a bugbear. We are Scots or Scottish.

Begbie? lol did you ever see Trainspotting? Robert Carlyle's character is called Begbie in it! I'm thinking then Begbie is maybe over Edinburgh direction. and LOL @ being send to England for misbehaving, they must have been REALLy bad . Probably thought to be the worst ever punishment, banishment to England! Interesting too about the Stuart clan. 

Rainy and I share the same uncommon name in our family tree and the ancestors with that name in her family and mine are both from the same smallish area and definitely both had ancestors there at the same time. So we must be related if only distantly!  Isn't it just an amazingly small world?


----------



## James (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> so glad to see that people know what i'm talking about. i'm big and proud, but i don't want to wear clothes louder than my friggin dork guffaw i'm always sporting.
> 
> OY.



k soupy... might have some t-shirts and hoodies for you and your "big-girls-who-also-want-cool-things-to-wear" posse? Designs for sale shall be displayed on a new myspace (or similar) in the next month or so


----------



## Zandoz (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> And that's the truly awful part. Some sick asshole trains his dog to be aggressive and violent, and there's pretty much no going back. It's horrible.
> 
> Fun Fact: I once broke into someone's yard in the middle of the night and stole (by cutting his chain with bolt cutters) a pit bull puppy who was clearly being taught to fight.



That's kinda like how we got our pit...daughter's jerk ex b/f got the pup when they were together, after they split, she got word that he was planning on training the dog to fight. She went over and took the dog. Before having her around (going on 4 years now), I would have never considered owning a pit bull. This dog is a lovable attention sponge! Now, if we could raise it from a pup like this one, I'd have no problems with the breed. 

ANY breed dog that has the slightest watch dog instinct/training can and will attack kids or adults that wander in the wrong place. I can not cite a source, but several places I've seen that several considered non-threatening species are involved in many more biting incidents than pits..one of them being cocker spanials...and that mixed breed dog bites far out number any pure bred breed including the worst. Another fun fact...chainied dogs are 2.8 times more likely to be involved in bitings than those not chained...many places that do allow pits, require they be chained (here we have to have her on a chain even when in a kennel pen to be technically legal)...kind of a self fulfilling prophesy.

The neighbor's Beagle and Chihuahua are both more hostile, and have both threatened and bitten at more people than our big baby pit...easy since the number for ours is zero times...and a couple times each for those.


----------



## Tina (May 5, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> Aggressive is aggressive. I'm sorry but I dont believe that once a dog is in full attack mode because it feels that its territory is being threatened that they can stop being in defense mode because it happens to be a kid and not another dog.
> 
> Good for you for educating though.
> 
> Beautiful kids by the way.


Pit Bulls are in the terrier family, and there is a reason why terriers make excellent hunting dogs -- they hunt and kill stuff. I don't care if it's a mouse, a bug or a cat; they, and many other breeds, will often attack if they feel threatened, if their masters are threatened, or if prey is in their territory. But they also make excellent companions and do not automatically attack children just because they won't tolerate cats or any other prey in their territory.

My son and I had a Pit and Jim and his friends used to wrestle with him, quite energetically (teenage boys), and Joe never once bit, growled or became aggressive. He was all smiles.  

No matter how much we domesticate them, inside they are still animals and have some little wild spot inside, and it's best not to completely forget it.

*ETA*: Z, the most aggressive breed I have ever encountered, on average, was the Chihuahua. Mean little suckers with very tiny, pointy, sharp teeth. But not all of them are that way any more than all Pits are; it's all in how you raise them, the manners you teach, and the behavior you will and will not tolerate -- and how well they know it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Fun Fact: I once broke into someone's yard in the middle of the night and stole (by cutting his chain with bolt cutters) a pit bull puppy who was clearly being taught to fight.



I once stole a pit bull too! Except in broad daylight. Got caught. Challenged woman to call cops. Told her she could drag me in front of any judge in the state. Left with dog.


----------



## Tina (May 5, 2007)

Good for both of you!

I wish the jerks who train any animal to fight would get much, much stiffer penalties. Both the process and results are horriffic.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> ...
> Because of *idiots*. If I had the choice, I'd euthanize them instead.


This is a great idea... Too bad that those who first had the idea to breed dogs like these are dead for a long time now... We could only get these "trainers"...

You know, I'm sometimes wondering how many cases of pitbulls killing someone were unintentional... These dogs have incrdibly strong jaws; some of them are able to break a man's arm with one bite, and the human vertebras aren't that sturdy, either...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> Good for both of you!
> 
> I wish the jerks who train any animal to fight would get much, much stiffer penalties. Both the process and results are horriffic.


Agreed!


----------



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> If you are a walking untrue stereotype, then yes I guess so. The hilarious thing here is that nobody even got the "steretype" correct. Its WELSH people who are said to be sheep sh*****rs, not Scottish. And Im sure its no more true than the stereotype we have of Americans being stupid and not knowing anything about any other country other than the US.
> 
> You have a Scottish parent? Where from? (Im nosy lol)



We've been in the States for several generations and were Scots-Irish for a few generations before that, but my dad (who's a serious amateur genealogist) has traced our main clan line back to the Isle of Lewis. A few summers ago we visited there and got to see the ruins of the ancestral fortress, which was pretty sweet. My brother bought a kilt in the clan tartan, which he now wears with a tuxedo top whenever he goes to formal events .

I hate to say it, but here in the States it _is_ the Scots who are the subject of that stereotype...

Interesting factoid regarding the other side of my heritage, though. My mom's Pennsylvania German, so one time while driving through Pennsylvania on the way from Chicago to New York I bought a bunch of local-history pamphlets at a rest stop, including one called something like "Folklore and Humor of the Pennysylvania Germans." Apparently it was a standing joke in the German-settled parts of PA that many of the local men had a preference for fat women ! I had always assumed that my FA-ism was a freak mutation, but maybe it's actually genetic . The booklet included a couple of cute old engraved cartoons on the subject that I plan to post on the Weight Board next time I have access to a scanner...


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Interesting factoid regarding the other side of my heritage, though. My mom's Pennsylvania German, so one time while driving through Pennsylvania on the way from Chicago to New York I bought a bunch of local-history pamphlets at a rest stop, including one called something like "Folklore and Humor of the Pennysylvania Germans." Apparently it was a standing joke in the German-settled parts of PA that many of the local men had a preference for fat women ! I had always assumed that my FA-ism was a freak mutation, but maybe it's actually genetic . The booklet included a couple of cute old engraved cartoons on the subject that I plan to post on the Weight Board next time I have access to a scanner...



Whoa! That's really cool! Do post a thread about it.


----------



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

OK, here's my complaint for the day.

I work in a chain bookstore. So last Thursday I'm minding my own business at the cash register when this woman comes up to me. She looks about seventy, or maybe a poorly-preserved sixty, but she's dressed about twenty, and has a chest which suggests that her silicone implants are staying the same size while the rest of her shrivels up with old age. In a horrible shrill whiny voice she demands to speak to a manager because there's a transvestite (pron. "tree-yans-vestite") in the Starbucks. The treeyansvestite is wearing "Frankenstein boots," she says, and she's scared to go in and buy her coffee because of the treeyansvestite, and if we let freaks like this come into the store it's no wonder we're going to lose so much business, and she's scared of the treeyansvestite, and the treeyansvestite is wearing Frankenstein boots, ad nauseam, during which spiel I am politely nodding my head and saying "mmm-hmm" and trying to repress the impulse to say something witheringly snarky. So finally, after several minutes of this, she walks away, still explaining to anyone who'll listen that if we don't kick this freak treeyansvestite out of the store we're going to scare away the normal customers and did you see it was wearing Frankenstein boots!

The punchline? After she walks away I go over to the Starbucks to see for myself. We do have a few regular customers who are trannies, but the only person there right now who fits the "Frankenstein boots" description is my coworker J., who's a frighteningly willowy 6'2", has long black hair, and is so obviously a beautiful woman that even a fatty lover like myself did a double-take when I was first introduced to her. Yeah, she wears Frankenstein boots and that elaborate Egyptian-looking eye makeup, but that's 'cause she's a _goth_, ferchrissakes!

J. wasn't on duty today. So this afternoon the woman came back in and _thanked me_ for doing something about the scary treeyansvestite and replacing it with some nice, normal well-dressed women :doh:!

My complaint is that I have to nod politely and pretend to care about her whining instead of just yelling "GTFO, you nasty little bigot!"


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> 1) I hope she's okay too - but what's a 'tonic clonic' seizure?



Oh, sorry. That's me not thinking. It's what used to be called "grand mal" seizure -- the kind of typical jerking seizure you think of when you think of seizure. And yeah, hopefully she's okay. None of the same people were working at the club today so... I couldn't ask how she was.



> 2) I'm thinking gewd thawts for you and sending good health vibes your way...



Thanks! Here's hoping it's nothing serious. I feel really good so it feels silly to be contemplating such serious tests like CT scans and having my bone marrow sucked out.



BigCutieSasha said:


> I'm sick. *whines* I got a massage yesterday. Luke gave me more of a treatment massage, and he released some toxins. A lot in fact. I don't think I drank enough water afterwards and so today I am sick. So he did his job, I guess I just need to take better care of myself.
> Now, on to business. Anyone want to bring me chicken noodle soup? :eat1:



Poor darlin'. I've done that before with massages. Suuuuucks, doesn't it? Especially when ya know better.  I hope you're feeling better, and that you got all the chicken soup you could stand. 



Paw Paw said:


> I DO NOT RAISE HUMAN AGGRESSIVE DOGS!



Do you really think a dog knows the difference when their territory is invaded and you've trained them to kill? I have no concerns for you, but I do have concerns about neighborhood kids that might find their way into your yard. Also, Sammie brings up a good point about the kids who owned the dogs your dogs killed. Not all dogs who are out are strays. Sometimes even in the best circumstances, dogs get out. But to me the bigger question is why do that? I guess I just don't understand why train dogs kill when they're living in a family environment...



> In fact more kids are bitten by Labrador Retrievers.



Maybe that's true but a) Labradors are more common than pit bulls so statistically the number is insignificant unless you look at percentages, and b) how many kids are KILLED by being bitten by a Lab? Labs and other dogs bite and let go. Pit bulls? Not so much, which is what makes their bite so dangerous. 

Oh and my Lab mix has had training since puppyhood not to be aggressive toward ANYONE or ANYTHING; to me, that's proper socialization for a family pet. She is even gentle toward our house rabbits, and welcomed a new dog into our home. Even so, though, I wouldn't trust her to be alone with our rabbits, or a small child, because she's a dog and as such has a certain instinct. But she knows that if she is mean toward any living thing, she will be punished, severely, by me, her alpha bitch. I'm just not willing to pay the price for her forgetting one day, and as such we watch her carefully.



> I can't take fault for what others have done or not done. I try to educate every young person I see with a bulldog. Whether it be obedience, diet, or proper human behaviour.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.



My only concern is that it seems you have trained -- or at least allowed -- your dogs to attack and kill another dog. To me that's wrong. And so far you haven't had any incidents with kids, but it's just a matter of time. If I was your neighbor and knew what your dogs were capable of, there is no way I'd let your dogs anywhere near my children. A dog trained to kill doesn't know the difference, in a stressful situation, between a child and any other animal it perceives as prey or a threat.

My issue has nothing to do with the breed of dog you own -- one of my school chums owns a pit bull that's the sweetest dog on the planet. But rather any dog being taught (intentionally or through neglect) that killing another dog is okay. Pit bulls are just easier to train in that direction than other dogs, but any dog can be trained in such a way. 



> *ETA*: Z, the most aggressive breed I have ever encountered, on average, was the Chihuahua. Mean little suckers with very tiny, pointy, sharp teeth. But not all of them are that way any more than all Pits are; it's all in how you raise them, the manners you teach, and the behavior you will and will not tolerate -- and how well they know it.



Funny. I was raised with St Bernards, and have spent a lot of time around Boxers, Dobermans, St Bernards, Newfies and other big dogs. The only time I've ever been seriously bit by a dog? It was a friggin' Pekingese. Damn thing took a huge hunk out of me.

To this day big dogs don't scare me, but little dogs? Freak me out.


----------



## ripley (May 5, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> she will be punished, severely, by me, her alpha bitch.



I'm so hot for you right now.



hehehe


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 5, 2007)

ripley said:


> I'm so hot for you right now.
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe



LOL. Feeling's mutual, m'dear. And not just 'cause you wouldn't be able to get away. Mwahahahahahaaaaaaa.


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> *ETA*: Z, the most aggressive breed I have ever encountered, on average, was the Chihuahua. Mean little suckers with very tiny, pointy, sharp teeth.



I have lots of good animal stories from my years working in an animal hospital.  

When I was fairly new and working as a veterinary assistant, I was working one Saturday alongside a very experienced, very skilled, licensed veterinary technician named Dawn. I mean, put a rabid St. Bernard needing his teeth brushed in front of her and she wouldn't blink. Anyway, we had a chihuahua brought in for a nail trim, and the owner warned us that he didn't care much for having his nails trimmed and was "a bit nippy sometimes". 

We took him in back for his nail trim, and after he tried to bite us a couple of times, Dawn muttered something about piranhas and decided to put a little muzzle on him for safety (ours). I tucked him in under my arm and we proceeded to try to trim his nails. He squirmed and struggled, and within seconds he had freed himself from my grasp and removed his own muzzle, and had leapt to the floor, racing around yipping. It all happened so fast that it took me a moment or two to realize what had happened, and when I looked up I saw Dawn, seasoned vet tech extraordinaire and my mentor, perched on a counter, eyes widened in fear, pulling her feet up towards her, pointing down at the little chihuahua and yelling at me, "Get up off the floor, they go for the ankles!!!" 

Priceless.


----------



## Tina (May 5, 2007)

LMAO!!!! Oh, this is rich, Carrie! Love it!  It's funny, because when I was writing my post about them, I was thinking "teeth like Piranahs".  BTW, your hair is very purdy, Carrie. 

*Re: Paw Paw's dog*, I didn't get the sense that he trained the dog to kill; did I miss something?


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> *Re: Paw Paw's dog*, I didn't get the sense that he trained the dog to kill; did I miss something?



I'm not sure but I don't think it's natural for a dog to kill another animal to come into their yard, is it? I mean, I've had dogs much of my life -- St Bernards, a Boxer, a Doberman, a Newfie, Chloe the Freakishly Spastic Lab and Lucy the Sad Basset. None of them have been aggressive toward dogs or other animals that have come into our yard; they've chased them away sometimes, but that's about it. 

Not punishing a dog for killing another dog isn't training it per se (and he didn't say whether he'd trained it or not) but it's also not dissuading it either. It just seems really really... um... unlikely that a dog raised as a pet would kill another dog just because it was in its yard. Unless we want to blame the breed? Which is something that makes me uncomfortable because I think pit bulls get an unfair rap sometimes.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2007)

PawPaw - this is not aimed at you. I'm not judging you or your dogs at all. I'm just saying...

My last dog was half german shepherd, half collie. Almost all the dogs in our neighborhood were allowed to roam around free. When a dog went into another dog's territory, there'd be sniffing, and occasionally snarling, nipping, etc. Once or twice, there were fights. But there was never a dog killed.


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I have lots of good animal stories from my years working in an animal hospital.
> 
> When I was fairly new and working as a veterinary assistant, I was working one Saturday alongside a very experienced, very skilled, licensed veterinary technician named Dawn. I mean, put a rabid St. Bernard needing his teeth brushed in front of her and she wouldn't blink. Anyway, we had a chihuahua brought in for a nail trim, and the owner warned us that he didn't care much for having his nails trimmed and was "a bit nippy sometimes".
> 
> ...




According to the groomers, our big bad pit bull is the only dog they care for that will hop up on the table and in the bath on command...and sit calm and pretty, unrestrained and without a fuss while they trim and PAINT<hangs head in shame> her nails.


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm not sure but I don't think it's natural for a dog to kill another animal to come into their yard, is it? I mean, I've had dogs much of my life -- St Bernards, a Boxer, a Doberman, a Newfie, Chloe the Freakishly Spastic Lab and Lucy the Sad Basset. None of them have been aggressive toward dogs or other animals that have come into our yard; they've chased them away sometimes, but that's about it.
> 
> Not punishing a dog for killing another dog isn't training it per se (and he didn't say whether he'd trained it or not) but it's also not dissuading it either. It just seems really really... um... unlikely that a dog raised as a pet would kill another dog just because it was in its yard. Unless we want to blame the breed? Which is something that makes me uncomfortable because I think pit bulls get an unfair rap sometimes.



Most breed dogs are territorial to some degree or another...it's a species instinct, not a breed instinct. But that does not mean that there are varying degrees of adherence to that instinct. Princess will act all big and bad warding off other animals from her territory...but I've never seen her show the slightest intent to harm...even when she was attacked by another dog. On the other hand, our late lab mix Duchess was the sweetest and kindest dog, but she did take out a couple invading squirrels in her day. When the neighborhood marauding beagle went after Princess, Duchess was the one to take out the beagle. (by take out I mean tackle, pin, and hold by the throat...but not kill)..


----------



## Tina (May 6, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm not sure but I don't think it's natural for a dog to kill another animal to come into their yard, is it? I mean, I've had dogs much of my life -- St Bernards, a Boxer, a Doberman, a Newfie, Chloe the Freakishly Spastic Lab and Lucy the Sad Basset. None of them have been aggressive toward dogs or other animals that have come into our yard; they've chased them away sometimes, but that's about it.
> 
> Not punishing a dog for killing another dog isn't training it per se (and he didn't say whether he'd trained it or not) but it's also not dissuading it either. It just seems really really... um... unlikely that a dog raised as a pet would kill another dog just because it was in its yard. Unless we want to blame the breed? Which is something that makes me uncomfortable because I think pit bulls get an unfair rap sometimes.


Oh yeah, it sure is, especially if they spend a lot of time outside. If they are mostly inside dogs, creatures are more a curiosity to them than prey. Doesn't mean the outside dogs are wild, but that they are, in general, more in tune with that wilder side of themselves when it comes to prey -- and let's face it, there's more creatures around to tempt them. It can also depend upon where you live and if you have lots of creatures hanging around.

When we lived on acreage, our neighbors had two very tame and sweet Dobies, Aura and Bitty, and they were always killing gophers. Never once attacked or even growled at Jimmy.

We had a terrier who was an outside dog, and he killed things that came into the yard, too. But Joe and Gandalf, who were mostly house dogs, did not kill things when they went outside. Such things are not indicative of a dog having been trained to be a killer or not, but are more indicative of situation, I believe.

ETA: Oh, and let me state that our cat, Patch, killed more creatures than any of the dogs on the property. He was one badass mutha and actually fought a badger and won. Aura and Bitty were quite scared of him.


----------



## Carrie (May 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> LMAO!!!! Oh, this is rich, Carrie! Love it!  It's funny, because when I was writing my post about them, I was thinking "teeth like Piranahs".


Yep. We called little bitey dogs "carpet sharks", too. 



Tina said:


> BTW, your hair is very purdy, Carrie.


Why, thank you, Ms. Tina.


----------



## Tina (May 6, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Yep. We called little bitey dogs "carpet sharks", too.



Oh, I love that.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 6, 2007)

That just made me so hot!:smitten: 





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I am passive-aggressive.
> 
> I sit here and I just hate you in my fucking head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2007)

Hyde Park?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (May 6, 2007)

I have one last flipping paper to write. Why can't I make myself get started on it? Instead, I'm on Dimensions catching up on everything....so much to read, so little time. I'm so tired of coming up with creative introductions, good resources and appropriate conclusions. I'm all papered out. Please let me be able to pop out just one more 10-12 pager.


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2007)

I'm pissed off that it rained in Richmond, Virginia, and caused today's NASCAR race to be cancelled.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 6, 2007)

I'm pissed that my hometown is mostly known for NASCAR and being the Confederate Capital. Sigh.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 6, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> OK, here's my complaint for the day.
> 
> I work in a chain bookstore. So last Thursday I'm minding my own business at the cash register when this woman comes up to me. She looks about seventy, or maybe a poorly-preserved sixty, but she's dressed about twenty, and has a chest which suggests that her silicone implants are staying the same size while the rest of her shrivels up with old age. In a horrible shrill whiny voice she demands to speak to a manager because there's a transvestite (pron. "tree-yans-vestite") in the Starbucks.



Carol Channing?

I swear, I can't picture anyone but Carol Channing here!




> So this afternoon the woman came back in and _thanked me_ for doing something about the scary treeyansvestite and replacing it with some nice, normal well-dressed women :doh:!



Two things make her comment here amusingly ignorant:

"It" to refer to the *snicker* _treeyansvestite_, and the notion that once she was removed, you "replaced" her with other women...as if there were some minimum-occupancy requirement!

Somedays, you're just waiting to wake up, 'cause the dream is way too freakin' weird.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 6, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Not punishing a dog for killing another dog isn't training it per se (and he didn't say whether he'd trained it or not) but it's also not dissuading it either.



From what I understand about animal training, unless you catch it in the act, punishing the dog will have no effect, as it won't associate its behaviour with the punishment.

Not taking sides, just saying what I've heard.

I knew a lab that a friend of mine owned...very well-trained, loyal, and obedient.

(Wickedly flatulent, though.)

I've also known three pit-bull terriers, by the way (all owned by the same woman). They were all big, goofy sucks.

They are now illegal in my province.








...while the dread Chihuahua (use Les Nessman's pronunciation) continues to terrorize ankles with seeming impugnity.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You must spread some lovin' around before you give yourself to Soupy again.




I repped her before I even got to your post. Of course, my smaller can total means she won't get a nice plush rep bomb, but them's yer apples.


----------



## Carrie (May 6, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> From what I understand about animal training, unless you catch it in the act, punishing the dog will have no effect, as it won't associate its behaviour with the punishment.



That's exactly right, smarty.  That's why training "techniques" like, say, taking a dog to the place in the house where it had an accident, pointing at the accident and scolding the dog are ineffective - the dog has no idea what the heck you're talking about, and gets confused. The dog pretty much associates the owner's reaction/feedback with whatever the dog was most immediately recently doing. For instance, when I let my dogs out in the back yard at night and they putter and take forever to do their business, it's annoying and I'm sometimes tempted to scold when they do come back to the back door, but doing that would only be teaching them that coming up the back stairs when they're done with their business gets them scolded. Definitely a counter-productive message!


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm pissed that my hometown is mostly known for NASCAR and being the Confederate Capital. Sigh.



What's wrong with being associated with one of the most popular sports in America and one of the most important events in American history?


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 6, 2007)

Carrie said:


> That's exactly right, smarty.  That's why training "techniques" like, say, taking a dog to the place in the house where it had an accident, pointing at the accident and scolding the dog are ineffective - the dog has no idea what the heck you're talking about, and gets confused.



You know, they SAY that, but my dog always seems to know what it was she did wrong. The minute I get near whatever it is she's destroyed she puts her ears down, tail between her legs. Even BEFORE I notice it. Usually I notice her reaction first, before finding the evidence. (She has a "thing" for blue pens, and anything that people eat must be the Most Tastiest Thing On the Planet. So I'm not sure they don't remember. I know they say that, and I train as if it's true, but given my own dog's behavior (and she's not the sharpest tool in the shed), I have to wonder sometimes. 



> For instance, when I let my dogs out in the back yard at night and they putter and take forever to do their business, it's annoying and I'm sometimes tempted to scold when they do come back to the back door, but doing that would only be teaching them that coming up the back stairs when they're done with their business gets them scolded. Definitely a counter-productive message!



Try doing that when it's below zero. I know what you mean. They seem to take forever. But you can't scold them when they come in, even if they have gotten distracted by a million things. I just remind them while they're out there, and then they get cookies when they come in after doing their "bidness".

For me, though, the issue of another dog dying at the hands of my dog? Seems like if there was a loophole in that rule, that would be it. I mean, the dog has to remember that it killed the other dog, right? I'm just flabbergasted, though, at the very idea of my dog killing another dog. I just don't think I could have it around, because that just seems so horrible. Killing prey animals is one thing -- dogs are instinctual hunters so it makes sense that my Lab and Basset would want to kill small game. But to kill another dog? How is that part of the make up of the average pet dog? It just makes no sense to me and I admit to being horrified by the very thought.

OTOH, even though my pups love to "hunt" for the shrews and stellar jays and Magpies, they seem to be too dumb or lazy or something to actually get the job done. Which, since I have house rabbits and I like the wildlife around my home, I'm very glad of.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 6, 2007)

Oh and my complaint? Just because I can...

Why would someone think it's okay to sing -- at full voice -- while on the treadmill in a public gym? I'm just curious. I gave her the hairy eyeball and she just kept at it. Despite me cranking the music, I could still her her poorly tuned trill over the driving dance beat I was TRYING to trudge to.

I just don't get it, how people forget they're not in their own homes.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> What's wrong with being associated with one of the most popular sports in America and one of the most important events in American history?


Many people think it's all Richmond has to offer. And it's far from it.

Personally, I don't like NASCAR. And while I'm proud of most of the heritage and history associated with my state, NASCAR and Confederate history combine to get an entire city stereotyped as redneck racists. And I don't appreciate that characterization, as (while I'm sure we DO have our fair share of rednecks) the vast majority of Richmond's population is not anything like that.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 6, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh and my complaint? Just because I can...
> 
> Why would someone think it's okay to sing -- at full voice -- while on the treadmill in a public gym? I'm just curious. I gave her the hairy eyeball and she just kept at it. Despite me cranking the music, I could still her her poorly tuned trill over the driving dance beat I was TRYING to trudge to.
> 
> I just don't get it, how people forget they're not in their own homes.



I don't get either...but I figure it doesn't matter where people are; be it the subway, in a computer lab, where ever. People just don't have any common courtesy.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 6, 2007)

I have bad cramps today. I just need to complain about it.   I'm still in pain after taking 800 mg of ibuprofen.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> You know, they SAY that, but my dog always seems to know what it was she did wrong. The minute I get near whatever it is she's destroyed she puts her ears down, tail between her legs. Even BEFORE I notice it. Usually I notice her reaction first, before finding the evidence. (She has a "thing" for blue pens, and anything that people eat must be the Most Tastiest Thing On the Planet. So I'm not sure they don't remember. I know they say that, and I train as if it's true, but given my own dog's behavior (and she's not the sharpest tool in the shed), I have to wonder sometimes.



I agree. When my dog has done something she knows is wrong, she often outs herself by slinking into the room I'm in with her ears down and tail between her legs. I think dogs can be conditioned to know wrong actions, and while it doesn't always keep them from doing them, they know the reaction they'll get after it's done.


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2007)

...had a little bit of a panic attack earlier tonight.

Someone mentioned a health care center named Brookhaven.

This is what she was talking about.

This is what came to mind: 1 2 3
(*Warning!* Creepy/mildly disturbing stuff in those pics.)

I'm not gonna sleep well tonight.

THANKS, SILENT HILL.


ETA: And the complete lack of noise in the house is making this much worse. All I have is the metronome ticking of the clock that's somehow worse than complete quiet.


----------



## GenericGeek (May 6, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> OK, on a lighter note:
> 
> I'm half Scots and half German. So does this mean I'm supposed to enjoy BDSM with sheep in cabaret outfits :blink: :blink: :blink:?



Only if you're wearing a kilt AND lederhosen at the time, laddie!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> ...had a little bit of a panic attack earlier tonight.
> 
> Someone mentioned a health care center named Brookhaven.
> 
> ...



How about the level of care and compassion at Arkham Asylum?


----------



## supersoup (May 6, 2007)

my stupid brother's IM's going off like crazy nuts on his laptop while mine stays silent makes me mad.



/pathetic rant.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Many people think it's all Richmond has to offer. And it's far from it.
> 
> Personally, I don't like NASCAR. And while I'm proud of most of the heritage and history associated with my state, NASCAR and Confederate history combine to get an entire city stereotyped as redneck racists. And I don't appreciate that characterization, as (while I'm sure we DO have our fair share of rednecks) the vast majority of Richmond's population is not anything like that.




<-------- Stickler for details. Virginia is a Commonwealth.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> <-------- Stickler for details. Virginia is a Commonwealth.



And a NASCAR one at that!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 7, 2007)

I'm from Virginia. Born and raised. I know it's a commonwealth. But it's still one of the 50 states.

Would you really go around saying, "In my commonwealth, we have both beaches and mountains?" Absolutely not. You'd say state. If you'd like to write a piece of formal literature on the topic, or a governmental thesis, by all means, feel free to use the word commonwealth.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm from Virginia. Born and raised. I know it's a commonwealth. But it's still one of the 50 states.
> 
> Would you really go around saying, "In my commonwealth, we have both beaches and mountains?" Absolutely not. You'd say state. If you'd like to write a piece of formal literature on the topic, or a governmental thesis, by all means, feel free to use the word commonwealth.



I've never written a piece of formal literature before, but what the heck! Can't be too hard. Either that or thesis....whichever comes to me more quickly.

But seriously, everyone I've ever met from PA, MA, VA and KY are big sticklers for that term. Supposedly source of pride. Besides, (not that this happened to me, I've just heard it) if you got arrested for something like reckless driving and had to go to court, the bailiff would say something when the judge walked in like "god bless the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania."

<------ {{hunkering down to write piece of formal literature or governmental thesis using "Commonwealth".}}


----------



## FreeThinker (May 7, 2007)

I've got nothing but nutritious stuff in the house!

AAAARGH!



(This is a VERY unusual situation for me...I want OREOS!)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 7, 2007)

At 11:30 pm tonight I was eating icecream watching the office in bed when I had a nightstick bang on my window! I had 2 police officers come to my back window since I cant hear the front door from my room. They got a call from neighbors of mine saying there was a woman lying in the street in front of my house and they saw her go into my house. The two officers were checking to make sure I was ok. I went out to the front of the house and met them there and noticed my dads "hidden" key was missing. Kind of hard to keep people out Dad when you put the "hidden" key back where this person has used it before!!! Did I mention my dad isn't here? Hes over at his ex gf's place where he has been for the past 4 days. I have even called his cell phone about 4 times. No answer. 
Im tired, sick, and really not in the mood to be scared shitless by police banging on my window! Im just about ready to kick my dads ass.


----------



## Tina (May 7, 2007)

Who's the 'kid' here, Sasha?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I have bad cramps today. I just need to complain about it.   I'm still in pain after taking 800 mg of ibuprofen.


Cramps often are a sign of a lack of magnesium.


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

I've come to terms with my "Irish Fair" skin...I like it.
But it's time for a _change_...
I finally got the nerve to buy sun oil and a two piece, even got some extra strength aloe for the burning I'm about to recieve....
AND IT WON'T STOP RAINING, and those [email protected]#%&*! clouds wont move.....
I refuse to go to one of those...toasting coffins....


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> At 11:30 pm tonight I was eating icecream watching the office in bed when I had a nightstick bang on my window! I had 2 police officers come to my back window since I cant hear the front door from my room. They got a call from neighbors of mine saying there was a woman lying in the street in front of my house and they saw her go into my house. The two officers were checking to make sure I was ok. I went out to the front of the house and met them there and noticed my dads "hidden" key was missing. Kind of hard to keep people out Dad when you put the "hidden" key back where this person has used it before!!! Did I mention my dad isn't here? Hes over at his ex gf's place where he has been for the past 4 days. I have even called his cell phone about 4 times. No answer.
> Im tired, sick, and really not in the mood to be scared shitless by police banging on my window! Im just about ready to kick my dads ass.



gah! so what happened? was there someone in your house?


----------



## alienlanes (May 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> ...had a little bit of a panic attack earlier tonight.
> 
> Someone mentioned a health care center named Brookhaven.
> 
> ...



Hah! I've been there. I get really creeped out whenever the fog starts rolling in off Long Island Sound...

In that spirit, I complain that PS3 is so damn expensive. My lack of six hundred dollars to spend on a freakin' console system overrides even my pathological _Silent Hill_ addiction... but dammit, I still can't wait for _SH5_!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 7, 2007)

If you have something to tell me - just TELL me, instead of asking "how are you?", "what's new with you?", "anything new with you?", "what's going on with you?" over and over. My well-being isn't really uppermost in your thoughts, you just want me to then ask YOU the same thing ("well, since you asked....") so you can unload whatever is dying to get out of your mouth.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> If you have something to tell me - just TELL me, instead of asking "how are you?", "what's new with you?", "anything new with you?", "what's going on with you?" over and over. My well-being isn't really uppermost in your thoughts, you just want me to then ask YOU the same thing ("well, since you asked....") so you can unload whatever is dying to get out of your mouth.



Oh, I had that exact conversation last week! Don't ask if you really don't wanna know, ya know?


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Hah! I've been there. I get really creeped out whenever the fog starts rolling in off Long Island Sound...



I thought Antonio Bay was in California?


----------



## Carrie (May 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I thought Antonio Bay was in California?



I _thought_ I saw Jamie Lee Curtis lurking around here somewhere....


----------



## Waxwing (May 7, 2007)

While I look for some non-soul-eating permanent job I'm doing temp work. Temp work is scary enough because there are no guarantees. 

I had work lined up for this week, going through next week. That position was just canceled. So I have nothing until the 21st.

Gaaaahhhh scared. Paying June rent? Doesn't look like it.

*vomits*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 7, 2007)

In response to my post last night, yeah my dads crazy ex gf found the key and came into the house. The police asked if i wanted them to take her out of there. But I could only imagine the crap that would have happened. Shes nasty when shes drinks. Just rude and I didn't want to deal with her at all. So I let her sleep it off. Called my dad and left a nasty voicemail on his cell phone. Sometimes I feel like I have to raise my dad. Its hard work being a child. lol Anyone ever see Absolutely Fabulous? My dad is Eddie... and I am Saffy.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 7, 2007)

Never seen AbFab but Sasha that has got to be crummy

Complaint of the Day. HR has lost my promotion papers after being there for 8 months.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 7, 2007)

Sasha, I am SO sorry. I often feel like the parent of my mother as well - but for different reasons. ((((((((Sasha)))))))))

My complaint:

Why are M&Ms Fun Size so small that they barely even qualify as fun?!


----------



## Esme (May 7, 2007)

My neighbor's kids have been in the yard screeching like a rabid were-badger was mauling them for the last thirty minutes. 

The only thing that would make this okay is if a rabid were-badger WAS mauling them.  

I guess the thing that bugs me is, if we (my friends, brother and I) had done this as kids, every mom in the neighborhood would have been out scolding us. As things are now, no one's said boo to them.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 7, 2007)

I don't care if she's the woman of your dreams. I don't care if you're living your dream life now. I don't care to hear from you ever again and I wonder why the hell I'm still on your list when we haven't talked in over 3 months. I hate you. I've never hated another human being, but I hate you. Leave me alone.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 7, 2007)

IC I think my promotion is dead. And why everyone has little pearls of wisdom like "Someone is looking into it". just sounds empty.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 7, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Cramps often are a sign of a lack of magnesium.




I've heard that before - but I've been getting horrible cramps every month since I was 10  so I'm used to it.


----------



## Waxwing (May 8, 2007)

Usually I'll try to avoid the particularly gross complaints, but I'm all whiny about this. 

I've been throwing up every hour or so since 4 this afternoon. Why? NO IDEA, but it's really frustrating and tremendously unpleasant. 

I HATE THROWING UP.


----------



## Blackjack (May 8, 2007)

So I haven't been sleeping well recently.

Saturday night it was tossing and turning. The tags on the blankets- which I always have at the foot of the bed- were itching my face when I woke up. I can't even imagine how much activity that must've taken.

Sunday night I had that little panic attack and couldn't sleep.

And last night? Horrifying dream. Absolutely awful. I woke in a cold sweat, I almost screamed. I still shiver thinking about some of it.

I think that it was related to another dream I had a while back. Last week? Two months ago? I don't know. But I'm pretty sure they're related somehow.



...I'm gonna be late for work.

I hope that this is real and not a dream this time. I'm so tired that it's hard to tell.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 8, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Usually I'll try to avoid the particularly gross complaints, but I'm all whiny about this.
> 
> I've been throwing up every hour or so since 4 this afternoon. Why? NO IDEA, but it's really frustrating and tremendously unpleasant.
> 
> I HATE THROWING UP.



It sucks to be all :0<


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Resisting the urge to look at jewelry now.



Give in!!


----------



## Blackjack (May 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I hope that this is real and not a dream this time. I'm so tired that it's hard to tell.



Well, I wasn't asleep, but work was a nightmare. We were short one person all day. Not because anyone called out, because THE STUPID BITCH BOSS FORGOT TO SCHEDULE ANYONE ELSE. No managers or anyone on in my department, just me and some idiot named Dan who doesn't work half as well as he should.

Oh, and I was late. Punched in two minutes after I was supposed to. That means 15 minutes' worth of lost pay. As if I'm making enough as it is.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 8, 2007)

IC that I've been posting on these forums using this software for ....a year and a half?....and I'm still figuring out the bells and whistles. Fer instance, I just figured out that every time someone quotes someone else's post, there's a little blue box within the quote that you can click to read the original post in context. Fancy that.


----------



## ripley (May 8, 2007)

That only started when Conrad implemented the multi-quote feature (I think) so not as long as a year.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 8, 2007)

My dog just woke me up. After only six hours of sleep. When I worked last night and am going back to work tonight. Apparently it was of utmost importance that she tell me that a car drove by, and so therefore she had to sound the alarm.

Damn verbal hounds.  

I'm going to try to get another hour of sleep before I have to be up. *grumble grumble*


----------



## JoyJoy (May 8, 2007)

ripley said:


> That only started when Conrad implemented the multi-quote feature (I think) so not as long as a year.


 Well, it's nifty! Something else to thank Conrad for!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 8, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> My dog just woke me up. After only six hours of sleep. When I worked last night and am going back to work tonight. Apparently it was of utmost importance that she tell me that a car drove by, and so therefore she had to sound the alarm.
> 
> Damn verbal hounds.
> 
> I'm going to try to get another hour of sleep before I have to be up. *grumble grumble*


How about a back rub and a lullaby?


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

I usually choose tea as my caffeine delivery system of choice, but this afternoon I was particularly tired and had a lot to get done, so I had coffee instead. But instead of waking me up, it literally put me to sleep! I just dozed off for like an hour! What gives ?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2007)

yep, so, Taco Bell?

NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 8, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I usually choose tea as my caffeine delivery system of choice, but this afternoon I was particularly tired and had a lot to get done, so I had coffee instead. But instead of waking me up, it literally put me to sleep! I just dozed off for like an hour! What gives ?


It does the exact same thing to me - if I have leaded coffee, I'm out like a light. Unleaded, and I'm fine. 

Any other caffeine, little to no effect.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I usually choose tea as my caffeine delivery system of choice, but this afternoon I was particularly tired and had a lot to get done, so I had coffee instead. But instead of waking me up, it literally put me to sleep! I just dozed off for like an hour! What gives ?





SamanthaNY said:


> It does the exact same thing to me - if I have leaded coffee, I'm out like a light. Unleaded, and I'm fine.
> 
> Any other caffeine, little to no effect.


Nice to hear I'm not the only one falling asleep from coffee...


----------



## kerrypop (May 8, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yep, so, Taco Bell?
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!



WHOA WHAT?

really?

_never?_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 8, 2007)

So, this girl and I have been studying together every day. We agreed to meet at 7:00 tonight in the same place we always do. She sent me something at 6 pm confirming she'd be here. I got here at 7, she's nowhere in sight. The place where we study is kept locked, and I don't have a key. So I waited outside for 30 minutes til someone else with a key happened along. Then, I realized I didn't have a notebook I need in order to write this paper. But since she's not here, if I leave, I'm locked out. I suppose I could try propping the door open with something inconspicuous, but well - that just doesn't seem safe. It's 8:30 - no sign of her, no e-mail explaining where she is. 

WHY do people not show up when they say they will?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 8, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, this girl and I have been studying together every day. We agreed to meet at 7:00 tonight in the same place we always do. She sent me something at 6 pm confirming she'd be here. I got here at 7, she's nowhere in sight. The place where we study is kept locked, and I don't have a key. So I waited outside for 30 minutes til someone else with a key happened along. Then, I realized I didn't have a notebook I need in order to write this paper. But since she's not here, if I leave, I'm locked out. I suppose I could try propping the door open with something inconspicuous, but well - that just doesn't seem safe. It's 8:30 - no sign of her, no e-mail explaining where she is.
> 
> WHY do people not show up when they say they will?



That is what I call that [email protected]#$! That is so effin' rude! That is one of the reasons I often study alone.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> WHOA WHAT?
> 
> really?
> 
> _never?_



well, possibly only until I obtain another "buy one crunchwrap supreme get one free"

wait .. or NO! I refuse!


----------



## kerrypop (May 8, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> well, possibly only until I obtain another "buy one crunchwrap supreme get one free"
> 
> wait .. or NO! I refuse!



...ooh I love me the crunchwraps. I wish I had a pool of them. I could come out not messy at all, because they're GOOD 2 GO!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 8, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> WHY do people not show up when they say they will?





ashmamma84 said:


> That is what I call that [email protected]#$! That is so effin' rude! That is one of the reasons I often study alone.


Maybe something happened to her.... maybe something happened to her family member. Maybe there was an accident. Right now - no one seems to know.

Point is - maybe she shouldn't be cursed out until it's determined she actually _did _something wrong. I'm sure you'd like the same consideration, right?


----------



## Chimpi (May 8, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yep, so, Taco Bell?
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!



Same here, dude, same here. I've never felt so ... OPEN ... when it comes to food, you know? Ugh...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 8, 2007)

I'm less than thrilled to see a banner ad for a lap-band surgeon on my user CP page, telling me that if I lose weight, I'll love my life.  I know this subject has been brought up before, but is there a way to monitor what ads show up here?


----------



## rainyday (May 8, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> My dog just woke me up. After only six hours of sleep. When I worked last night and am going back to work tonight. Apparently it was of utmost importance that she tell me that a car drove by, and so therefore she had to sound the alarm.



Sure, you're mad at sweet Chloe now, but if Ed McMahon had driven up in the Prize Patrol you'd be showering her with dog snax for making sure you didn't miss it. She doesn't know. 

(Kiddin' sweets. Hope you got back to sleep.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 8, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm less than thrilled to see a banner ad for a lap-band surgeon on my user CP page, telling me that if I lose weight, I'll love my life.  I know this subject has been brought up before, but is there a way to monitor what ads show up here?



The other view doesn't show ads at all, just FYI.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 8, 2007)

*Sam AnthaNY
Dimensions Forum
Fattyville, USA 01234*​

Tuesday, May 8, 2007

Dear David E. Kelley: 

You're a big important TV writer-producer. You've got many quirky, enjoyable 1-hour comedies to your credit. That Ally McBeal stuff was fun, wasn't it? Yay, you. _However_... when you use the 1-hour timeslot initially scheduled for the previously quirky and enjoyable Boston Legal and jam it to the sphincter with your own steaming piles of politcal agenda it gets....*FUCKING ANNOYING*. So quit it, okay? 

Because "Boston-I'm-A-Democrat-And-I'm-Better-Than-You-Legal" won't fit in the TV Guide, you pompous, stuck-up, preachy gasbag. 

Love, 

_Sam_

SamanthaNY


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm less than thrilled to see a banner ad for a lap-band surgeon on my user CP page, telling me that if I lose weight, I'll love my life.  I know this subject has been brought up before, but is there a way to monitor what ads show up here?



Joy, thin people are ALWAYS happy. Look how great things worked out for Karen Carpenter!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 8, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Joy, thin people are ALWAYS happy. Look how great things worked out for Karen Carpenter!


And I know for a fact that your life is blissfully trouble-free, TSL, all due to your low body fat percentage! You're a model for us all. 

My complaint: movie theater seats with armrests that don't go up.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 9, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Joy, thin people are ALWAYS happy. Look how great things worked out for Karen Carpenter!



NOW CUT THAT OUT!!! LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Maybe something happened to her.... maybe something happened to her family member. Maybe there was an accident. Right now - no one seems to know.
> 
> Point is - maybe she shouldn't be cursed out until it's determined she actually _did _something wrong. I'm sure you'd like the same consideration, right?


She would absolutely deserve the benefit of the doubt....

had she not been 30 minutes late on Monday, and 45 minutes late on Sunday.

ETA: Just received an e-mail from her. She fell asleep after dinner.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 9, 2007)

Im still sick. I was sent home from work today. I had a coughing fit during a massage and had to excuse myself. I haven't been that embarassed at a job in a long time. Thankfully my client was nice and I have had him before. So the tip was still nice and he was understanding. But still, I was sent home, and I still feel like poop. I have a guest coming tomorrow and my room is still covered in cat hair. No matter how much I vacuum.


----------



## HeatherBBW (May 9, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im still sick. I was sent home from work today. I had a coughing fit during a massage and had to excuse myself. I haven't been that embarassed at a job in a long time. Thankfully my client was nice and I have had him before. So the tip was still nice and he was understanding. But still, I was sent home, and I still feel like poop. I have a guest coming tomorrow and my room is still covered in cat hair. No matter how much I vacuum.



Hang in there cutie! Hope you feel better overnight and I'm sure that your guest will love the cat hair decorations


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 9, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im still sick. I was sent home from work today. I had a coughing fit during a massage and had to excuse myself. I haven't been that embarassed at a job in a long time. Thankfully my client was nice and I have had him before. So the tip was still nice and he was understanding. But still, I was sent home, and I still feel like poop. I have a guest coming tomorrow and my room is still covered in cat hair. No matter how much I vacuum.


Solution: black everything. You need new black bedding, carpet, and all black clothes. It's, um, sophisticated. You *could* have a white cat and a grey cat like me. There's no easy solution like yours with two black cats.


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2007)

I have a fierce headache. Three bands, plus a cuban cigar, plus NO booze equals exhausted and headache. Now I remember why I used to drink at these things.

Ouch.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

It's all right that it's raining, after several weeks of warm and dry weather this was more than necessary. But does that mean that the temperatures have to be cut down to about a third of the last week's temperatures?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 9, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have a guest coming tomorrow and my room is still covered in cat hair. No matter how much I vacuum.



I just bought one of those Dyson vacuums (It was a DC-07 Animal model) and it really does help with the cat hair. I had just vacuumed with my old vacuum, but tried the Dyson and was appalled at how much cat hair came out of my carpet :blush: Seriously the best $500 I've ever spent.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 9, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> And I know for a fact that your life is blissfully trouble-free, TSL, all due to your low body fat percentage! You're a model for us all.



I can tell you that since I started losing weight, all the problems in my life have gone away! 

My back doesn't hurt (ha)!
I have women flinging themselves at me such to the point that I've had to hire private security to deflect them (ha)!
My job doesn't suck (ha!)
My coworker no longer sits around with his thumb up his ass making up lies to get me fired (ha!)
My boss, whose golden boy is ThumbAss, no longer yells at me for doing my job (ha)!
And I make a ton of money (ha)!

So you see, losing weight solves all your problems!

Screw you, diet industry!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 9, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I have a fierce headache. Three bands, plus a cuban cigar, plus NO booze equals exhausted and headache. Now I remember why I used to drink at these things.
> 
> Ouch.



Let me tell you, there is NOTHING like a wicked cigar buzz.....it's almost as good as booze.

But apparently not quite....


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 9, 2007)

I'm exhausted from working the last three nights without doing my daytime sleeps very well and I have my CT scans today. Oh and my back hurts like a beeyotch, but the reason is kinda cool. I delivered a baby last night!! A big ol' baby, too (naturally my first would be toddler sized so I had to work to get her out). The midwife was there to provide her hands as training wheels but I did the vast majority of it with just minimal verbal guidance. It was very very cool, and just felt very natural. 

Anyhow, so while I have some stuff to complain about, I'm also pleased as punch!  This is (literally) a dream come true.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 9, 2007)

Exactly! Still making your own car payment? It's because you're fat. (The truth hurts.)

IC I finally get my way when it's of no use to me. ARGH! Donuts, potentially buying a home. Oh well. Better late than never.



Renaissance Woman said:


> And I know for a fact that your life is blissfully trouble-free, TSL, all due to your low body fat percentage! You're a model for us all.
> 
> My complaint: movie theater seats with armrests that don't go up.


----------



## Donna (May 9, 2007)

Why can there not be 32 hours in a day? Then I might be able to get everything done I have to get done, enjoy some R'n'R (like reading Dims without stealing time from other stuff) AND get an uninterupted, rejuvinating 7-8 hours of sleep. Time is surely NOT on my side these days.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Why can there not be 32 hours in a day? Then I might be able to get everything done I have to get done, enjoy some R'n'R (like reading Dims without stealing time from other stuff) AND get an uninterupted, rejuvinating 7-8 hours of sleep. Time is surely NOT on my side these days.


I wish I could share some of my leftover time...


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Why can there not be 32 hours in a day? Then I might be able to get everything done I have to get done, enjoy some R'n'R (like reading Dims without stealing time from other stuff) AND get an uninterupted, rejuvinating 7-8 hours of sleep. Time is surely NOT on my side these days.




Time is like closet space...no matter how much you have, stuff expands to fill it.


----------



## rainyday (May 11, 2007)

COMPLAINT: When you buy soy milk in the little juice pack size (so you can take them with you) almost every freakin' straw has some kind of leak in it. So when you suck, half of what you get is air. 

Plus when you take the boxes apart to wash them for recycling, the seams are almost impossible to get open without a knife (and possible stabbing).

I still buy them anyway though.


----------



## Zandoz (May 14, 2007)

Being on a clear liquid and jello diet sucks scummy swamp slime! It's been 15+ hours and my stomach is revolting! I may have to be restrained to keep from eating real food (or the furniture) for the next 20+ hours. I may have to take something to knock me out tonight.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 16, 2007)

People really do say all that... "she has a good personality" crap.... when they want to avoid saying "she's not good looking". 

*sigh*


----------



## Surlysomething (May 16, 2007)

too much talking!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 16, 2007)

Not always. If I think someone has a good personality, I say so. And I consider an "average" looking woman with a good personality much more desireable than a hot woman with an "average" or "below average" personality/intelligence.

Essentially: I can't date dumb girls, no matter how hot. They make me want to chew my arm off halfway through appetizers because they can't carry on a decent conversation and I can only talk to myself for so long (despite appearances to the contrary).



SamanthaNY said:


> People really do say all that... "she has a good personality" crap.... when they want to avoid saying "she's not good looking".
> 
> *sigh*


----------



## kerrypop (May 16, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> People really do say all that... "she has a good personality" crap.... when they want to avoid saying "she's not good looking".
> 
> *sigh*



Oh, I love it when they follow the personality comment up with: "and such a pretty face..."

annoooooying.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 17, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Oh, I love it when they follow the personality comment up with: "and such a pretty face..."
> 
> annoooooying.




yeah .. and then they bust out with "and such a large package .. "

but that is from my experience. *sigh* insensitive jerks. Life = hell.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ...Life = hell.


Welcome at my home...


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2007)

It's 59 [email protected]#$%^& degrees out! Monday it was 85. We've already had an April mini-fall complete with trees losing what leaves they had.


----------



## jamie (May 17, 2007)

I am sorry neighborZ, but I loved it last night and today with the chilly wind...please don't wish it away too fast.


----------



## kerrypop (May 17, 2007)

I HATE IT when I open a brand new box of fruity pebbles and it is only half full. WHY? I know it has the weight on the outside of the box, and i'm not getting cheated...etc etc etc... but just make the boxes smaller or something, so I'm not so disappointed every time! Come on!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 17, 2007)

If we could get that on potato chips too? I think that they inflate the bags to try and protect the chips from breaking as much during shipping, but really.....it's half effing AIR. It's RE-DONK-U-LOUS.



kerrypop said:


> I HATE IT when I open a brand new box of fruity pebbles and it is only half full. WHY? I know it has the weight on the outside of the box, and i'm not getting cheated...etc etc etc... but just make the boxes smaller or something, so I'm not so disappointed every time! Come on!


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2007)

jamie said:


> I am sorry neighborZ, but I loved it last night and today with the chilly wind...please don't wish it away too fast.



I love this weather...at night...excellent sleeping weather. During the day I'm a freeze-troll...anything under 70 I'm uncomfortable.


----------



## kerrypop (May 24, 2007)

Today sucked. For some reason my doc marten sandals which I have had for 1yr plus, and wore YESTERDAY.... today decided to give me blisters on both feet. ?! wtf? why? So, I started walking funny around campus, and then the OTHER part of both my feet started to hurt, so i just went back to walking normal and in horrible pain in 2 parts of each foot instead of the regular one part. 

ANOTHER AWESOME THING: I have to take classes full time this summer, even though I was told at my grad school interview that no, I wouldn't have to take ANY classes this summer. Because of previous info I didn't apply for summer financial aid, then they changed the program and now this summer (yeah, the summer I'm graduating and getting married and going on a honeymoon for a WEEK) I am booked. 

Well, I found out that the deadline for applying for summer financial aid was MAY FIRST... our meeting wasn't even until may 17th. No one knew that we would be taking classes this summer until 16 days after the deadline to apply. THEN they told us that we had PLENTY OF TIME to apply for aid, so I didn't get down to the office today... and the lady was like WHOA, we need to get this in NOW. Why didn't all you education grad students apply earlier?


     

Edit: Oh yeah... did I mention I am sick?


----------



## Accept (May 24, 2007)

My turn!!! I was assigned to a task at work overseeing the implementation of a video game puzzle. Aside from some "dilly-dallying" issues from my teammates, it's been going pretty well, but I've had to stay really late every day. It sucks when you only get like 3 hours to hang out before going to bed and starting at work anew!

Apparently I get this weekend off though, including Monday, so that's totally awesome. I don't think this was a very good complaint since it was offset by too many positive things.


----------



## supersoup (May 24, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Today sucked. For some reason my doc marten sandals which I have had for 1yr plus, and wore YESTERDAY.... today decided to give me blisters on both feet. ?! wtf? why? So, I started walking funny around campus, and then the OTHER part of both my feet started to hurt, so i just went back to walking normal and in horrible pain in 2 parts of each foot instead of the regular one part.
> 
> ANOTHER AWESOME THING: I have to take classes full time this summer, even though I was told at my grad school interview that no, I wouldn't have to take ANY classes this summer. Because of previous info I didn't apply for summer financial aid, then they changed the program and now this summer (yeah, the summer I'm graduating and getting married and going on a honeymoon for a WEEK) I am booked.
> 
> ...





Accept said:


> My turn!!! I was assigned to a task at work overseeing the implementation of a video game puzzle. Aside from some "dilly-dallying" issues from my teammates, it's been going pretty well, but I've had to stay really late every day. It sucks when you only get like 3 hours to hang out before going to bed and starting at work anew!
> 
> Apparently I get this weekend off though, including Monday, so that's totally awesome. I don't think this was a very good complaint since it was offset by too many positive things.



you guys have to be posting from different computers in the same house.

i think that's adorable. sandie and wayne do that too. oh, and tsl and ryan. makes me grin like a doofus everytime for some reason.


----------



## kerrypop (May 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you guys have to be posting from different computers in the same house.
> 
> i think that's adorable. sandie and wayne do that too. oh, and tsl and ryan. makes me grin like a doofus everytime for some reason.



you caught us! We are in the same room, I'm on my laptop, and staneran is on his klunky desktop, and we are TALKING ABOUT YOU. 


in a good way:batting:


----------



## supersoup (May 24, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> you caught us! We are in the same room, I'm on my laptop, and staneran is on his klunky desktop, and we are TALKING ABOUT YOU.
> 
> 
> in a good way:batting:



goooooooooooosh!!

:blush:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 24, 2007)

Working at a school has both its pros and cons .. 

IF I HEAR THE KIDZ BOP VERSION OF "CELEBRATE GOOD TIMES" one more time. I am going to take a drill to my temple ..

and there it goes again. :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## This1Yankee (May 25, 2007)

There are times when I want to scream:

*I am a selfish, self-absorbed, vain, coldhearted, closed-minded, unorganized, irresponsible, lazy, lying, potty-mouthed bitch, and you should stay far far away. I will not give a FUCK about you or your feelings.*

Because sometimes I think that this is what people want.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 26, 2007)

i hate feeling stoopit


----------



## Esme (May 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> i hate feeling stoopit



You're so far from stoopit, that Mapquest couldn't even find you a way to _get_ to stoopit... 


so there! *hmpf*


----------



## diggers1917 (May 27, 2007)

If I tried to put down everything that annoyed me either I would die of old age before I finished the list or the internet would explode with the sheer volume of grump I'd stick into it.

People who, upon seeing me walking with my double bass or watching me take it on the bus, ask me 'I bet you wished you played the flute!' (They always ask as if they are really unique and saying something no one has said before).
NO I F***ING WELL DONT! DO YOU THINK I'D SUFFER SUCH IRRITATING AND UNIMAGINATIVE IDIOTS LIKE YOU IF I DIDN'T LOVE MY INSTRUMENT?!

And, more recently, as a Labour party member, I'll complain about the cowardly sods in parliament who denied us a leadership election. 

Better stop now, I can feel myself being consumed in the fire of my own negativity, and if I don't stop now I never will.


----------



## Donna (May 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> i hate feeling stoopit



I'm pretty sure stoopit isn't too happy about being felt up, either.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 27, 2007)

I hate being sick. I have been sick long enough. I just talked to my friend who has the same symptoms as me and her doctor told her she has walking pneumonia. We both have had fevers, chills, lack of energy, heavy breathing, coughing with green mucus and blood. So I am going to take a guess that I have it too. Only since I don't have health insurance I can't get antibiotics. Crazy how I work for a massage clinic, where I touch people all day, and better their health, but our employers wont give us any options for health insurance to better ourselves. Not to mention they are being royal bitches about letting me have time off for being sick. They have a new policy, that if you miss a shift and you can't find someone to cover it, you loose that shift permanently. So I went to work thursday, saturday and I am suppose to work tomorrow. But I don't care. I need to stay home. I want to be better, not get worse. I don't want to help others by hurting myself. Not to mention possibly get others sick.  Not to mention, I've lost most of my appetite.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2007)

Sasha, 
Seriously - go to an ER, or a free clinic (ERs will often waive most/all of the cost for people if you can prove you can't afford it). Pneumonia is a serious thing - people die from it. Don't mess around with it - PLEASE. We all love you.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 27, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sasha,
> Seriously - go to an ER, or a free clinic (ERs will often waive most/all of the cost for people if you can prove you can't afford it). Pneumonia is a serious thing - people die from it. Don't mess around with it - PLEASE. We all love you.



Thanks hun. I think depending on how I feel in the morning I will go. My work can suck it. I bought a lot of cold meds today to help calm my cough. So I want to see if that will help. Thanks for the love,  it warms the soul.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thanks hun. I think depending on how I feel in the morning I will go. My work can suck it. I bought a lot of cold meds today to help calm my cough. So I want to see if that will help. Thanks for the love,  it warms the soul.



What BBMe said!! Don't hesitate. You can't work or (just) rest your way out of stuff like pneumonia. Work...just has to deal.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 27, 2007)

I am tired of everyone who tells me how great a guy I am, how wonderful a person I am, or complimenting me a million different ways...and still being single, alone, and feeling like if I could just figure out what the hell I'm doing wrong, I could fix it. I'm tired of being the guy who people find funny, goofy, random, unique, spontanious, geeky, intellectual, smart, savue, slick, witty, and handsome. I'm tired of being good enough for friendship, yet never good enough for a relationship. 

I hate being told that I'm the type of guy a girl gets married to, not the type of guy who a girl has fun with. What the hell is wrong with being a nice guy who enjoys long walks, just being with a girl, pushing her on a swing, writing a song for her, learning to dance better or cook better because I'm with her, give her her favorite flower just randomly to show her I love her, or just hold her and see her smile at me? Why the hell do I have to be such a hopeless romantic? 

Why do I feel so empty inside, like something is missing, yet I can't figure out what it is...as if I've lost something, as if I'm missing a puzzle piece?

I procrastinate about way too much...I want to get better at playing guitar, at writing by hand, at learning to use my left hand as well as my right. I want to be assertive, confident, and have self-esteem, why can't I seem to find it in myself to be those things, and do those things? And there is SOOO much more.

Why can't I just be myself around girls I find attractive, why can't I just forget about the fact that they are beautiful, funny, fun, interesting, and wonderful to be around, and just be friendly with them. What the hell is wrong with me, and why do I keep lying to myself saying I'm charming and amazing to be around when I'm just a scared lonely little kid in a 23 year old man's body...not at all mature or independent as I want to be, and so undecided and scared as to what my future holds.

Why can't I keep friends, or make new ones easily? What drives me to drive people away from myself who care for me most? Why do I feel compelled to be different than everyone else...voice the opposite opinion, even though I feel the same way everyone else seems to? Why don't I practice drawing, writing, and other things to expand my mind anymore, when it is so obvious that I'm losing what little I have left of it.

Why can't I take a trip out to see someone who allures me? Of the half dozen or so girls my age who've talked to me on this very site, I could have this summer gone out to visit them...yet because of my own insecurity and cowardice I drove them away, or I made excuses. What the hell is wrong with me, what am I so afraid of?

These are just a few of my complaints about myself, because I figure I complain about other issues and people enough. Why not complain about myself for once?


----------



## jamie (May 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I hate being sick. I have been sick long enough. I just talked to my friend who has the same symptoms as me and her doctor told her she has walking pneumonia. We both have had fevers, chills, lack of energy, heavy breathing, coughing with green mucus and blood. So I am going to take a guess that I have it too. Only since I don't have health insurance I can't get antibiotics. Crazy how I work for a massage clinic, where I touch people all day, and better their health, but our employers wont give us any options for health insurance to better ourselves. Not to mention they are being royal bitches about letting me have time off for being sick. They have a new policy, that if you miss a shift and you can't find someone to cover it, you loose that shift permanently. So I went to work thursday, saturday and I am suppose to work tomorrow. But I don't care. I need to stay home. I want to be better, not get worse. I don't want to help others by hurting myself. Not to mention possibly get others sick.  Not to mention, I've lost most of my appetite.



I am not sure if it is nationwide or not, but Walmart and Meijers here both have antibiotic programs. I can't remember if they are free or $4.00 at Walmart, but it is a pretty good deal. Hope you can work something out soon and get yourself well!


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thanks hun. I think depending on how I feel in the morning I will go. My work can suck it. I bought a lot of cold meds today to help calm my cough. So I want to see if that will help. Thanks for the love,  it warms the soul.


Don't know where you are in the city exactly, but Providence is very good about forgiving or reducing bills for those without health insurance.

Like the others said, please be well and don't mess with something as serious as your lungs.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your concern. I woke up this morning after taking quite a bit of cough syrup last night before bed. Finally a night of rest. I have had this for about a week now and it seems to be on the downward slope. I was going to get worried if it haden't improved when I woke up but I am feeling a tad bit better today. Maybe it wasn't as bad as I thought. Whatever it is, I still had coughing fits when I woke up, but at least my body got to rest last night and I have a bit more energy.


----------



## Chimpi (May 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I hate being sick. I have been sick long enough. I just talked to my friend who has the same symptoms as me and her doctor told her she has walking pneumonia. We both have had fevers, chills, lack of energy, heavy breathing, coughing with green mucus and blood. So I am going to take a guess that I have it too.





BigCutieSasha said:


> Thank you all for your concern. I woke up this morning after taking quite a bit of cough syrup last night before bed. Finally a night of rest. Whatever it is, I still had coughing fits when I woke up, but at least my body got to rest last night and I have a bit more energy.



Where I am glad that you had a nights rest, and woke up feeling a "tad" better, you should still _not_ underestimate the seriousness of your symptoms. I hope you get well sooner than later, and that it blows over without having to go to the Emergency Room. But, if not for yourself, then for those of us that _do_ care how you turn out, getcher self some help, woman!  If it continues to diminish, fantastic! If it stays the same, or still yet gets worse, please visit a local hospital!


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (May 28, 2007)

Let me complain as well... because I never do it... well it's time. I'm 24 myself and I'm single person.. being honest I was happy with it for nearly a year - that was when my last relationship ended. I was very serious about it and very dissapointed that it ended but well just life. I can blame myself for it but hey if something is not good there is no sense in being in such relationship. Problem is that when I find girl attractive in physical way problem is with character and when I like somebody usually it is more like friendship.... I've been in love and I want it again... I want letters I want waking up thinking about that person and I want that everything is great in and outside bedroom. I know I'm not perfect and I dont expect anybody to be perfect... I just want somebody to share my happiness and sadness with .... that's it and I'm sure I won't find such a person soon... Plus I'm sick... 
Dear diary my life still sucks.....


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 29, 2007)

*My Teeth Hurt!*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2007)

Things I'd rather be doing right now:

Eating some sort of dessert.

Sleeping.

Petting cats.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 29, 2007)

I can get on board that bus. Things I'd rather be doing now:

Eating pizza and desserts.

Playing with a dog.

Not thinking about work.

Things I'm doing right now:

Thinking about work (plotting vengence, lunch, and ways to explain boutique fuel blends, the Rocky Mts. geographical interference with the nat'l pipeline system, and why your "idea" for a water-powered car that you found on the "Internets" is a complete crock of shit).

Lunges (well, about 25 minutes ago.....)

Feeling the burn (actively, right now)

Calling Dr. Cinnamon's office to see if he's taking new patients (Drs. Allspice, Nutmeg, and Coriander aren't)


----------



## Krissy12 (May 29, 2007)

My AC is broken for the second time this summer. I'm beyond angry about this, and it's so hot in here. 

This suXXors.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 29, 2007)

Well, you could take the advice of Nelly, and take off all your clothes.

And if you do, pst pcs plse. thx.

:kiss2:  

That said, what's wrong with it? Compressor? 



Krissy12 said:


> My AC is broken for the second time this summer. I'm beyond angry about this, and it's so hot in here.
> 
> This suXXors.


----------



## Zandoz (May 29, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> My AC is broken for the second time this summer. I'm beyond angry about this, and it's so hot in here.
> 
> This suXXors.



Our computer room AC died this morning...second floor, brick-oven house, side of house getting sun most of the day...not good


----------



## Krissy12 (May 30, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> That said, what's wrong with it? Compressor?



If I knew what was wrong, it'd be fixed.  

The AC person is coming to "fix" it again today, I put that in quotes because they obviously didn't fix it last time. That time, they just replaced the thermostat. 

I tried the whole go-to-the-basement-and-kick-it thing, but that didn't work.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 30, 2007)

Fair enough....I wondered if it were something like where you knew what was wrong but incompetent morons were screwing up fixing it kinda thing. Like with the Cingular data network for Blackberries, the messaging servers for the House of Representatives or the Iraq War.

And honestly? You'd be surprised how often the kick/bang "broken" piece of equipment solution works in the non-delicate electronics world. Star Wars had it right. Sometimes, all your hyperdrive needs is a good kick-in-the-pants.



Krissy12 said:


> If I knew what was wrong, it'd be fixed.
> 
> The AC person is coming to "fix" it again today, I put that in quotes because they obviously didn't fix it last time. That time, they just replaced the thermostat.
> 
> I tried the whole go-to-the-basement-and-kick-it thing, but that didn't work.


----------



## Zandoz (May 31, 2007)

Stomach, stop getting upset every time I eat!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

Seconded .


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 31, 2007)

10 minute freak-Summer storms are both annoying and refreshing. How can this be?!?


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

I miss my new husband, and I think I'm coming down with some kind of cold or flu, or something. I feel weak and achy and my throat hurts. I need the...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2007)

I really really miss those days of summer vacation, the end of school, yearbooks, sleeping in til late, scout camp, spending hours at the pool, family vacations, the girls of summer... :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry you're not feeling good, Tina. It's probably that "post stress immunological letdown thingee" that happens. At least you weren't sick for the wedding, but still, I'm sorry you're not feeling good now.  

My complaint? I miss my daughter. I know she's having fun with her grandparents, but still. I miss my baby. She'll be gone a month and already it feels like forever.


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks, honey. I think I'm going to go to bed early and watch movies. 

You have such beautiful children, Vick. Great photo with a nice, shadowy vignette surrounding her.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 4, 2007)

I...feel...like...crap. 

I've got this upper respiratory crap that is trying to act like the flu and it has me drained. I can't take time off from work to rest up because we are shorthanded and we have a corporate visit on Wednesday. I feel like I am letting my co-workers down.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 4, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I...feel...like...crap.
> 
> I've got this upper respiratory crap that is trying to act like the flu and it has me drained. I can't take time off from work to rest up because we are shorthanded and we have a corporate visit on Wednesday. I feel like I am letting my co-workers down.



Mucinex DM or however you spell it. AnnMarie turned me on to this and I literally felt better 2 mins after taking it. It opened my head and calmed my chest.

Also, hot lemonade. Boil water ...pour in a cup..squeeze an entire lemon and sweeten with sugar to taste..I usually take 3 or 4 teaspoons of sugar. It helps get that crap out too!

Feel better...if anyone is letting someone down..it's your immune system! Kick it..lol


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

I like Hobnob biscuits, but I dont like the bits it leaves in your teeth afterwards, and that annoyance factor is winning over the desire to eat the rest.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I like Hobnob biscuits, but I dont like the bits it leaves in your teeth afterwards, and that annoyance factor is winning over the desire to eat the rest.



Just eat the rest. 

</feeder>


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 4, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I...feel...like...crap.
> 
> I've got this upper respiratory crap that is trying to act like the flu and it has me drained. I can't take time off from work to rest up because we are shorthanded and we have a corporate visit on Wednesday. I feel like I am letting my co-workers down.





MisticalMisty said:


> Mucinex DM or however you spell it. AnnMarie turned me on to this and I literally felt better 2 mins after taking it. It opened my head and calmed my chest.



What Misty said! Daughter tried to fight off a bout of the creeping crud a couple weeks back. She finally went to the doc, who recomended the Mucinex. It did the trick for her.


----------



## Mimi (Jun 4, 2007)

It makes me absolutely nuts that 95% of the letters I receive from men responding to my profile include the mind-boggling, overly ubiquitous *"your"* when they mean *"you're"*. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's gotten so that if a man actually writes the word "you're" I get turned on!!! How positively sad is that?????


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, talk about lowered expectations.....turned on by proper grammar. 

Those of us with at least a high school education are going to make out like BANDITS if this trend continues.



Mimi said:


> It makes me absolutely nuts that 95% of the letters I receive from men responding to my profile include the mind-boggling, overly ubiquitous *"your"* when they mean *"you're"*. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's gotten so that if a man actually writes the word "you're" I get turned on!!! How positively sad is that?????


----------



## Mimi (Jun 4, 2007)

I know... I've sorta set the bar pretty low hunh?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Sadly, though, I do know where you are coming from. I once found myself having to break up with a girl because....well......because she was just too dumb, for crying out loud. She didn't know the five permanent members of the UN Security Council. She couldn't remember the difference between the Oscars and the Grammys. She didn't know the capitol of CANADA (though in her defense, I was the only person in that class of 200 who did). She had no idea that there were two Chinas. And I could never successfully teach her how to keep score in bowling (I might have been explaining it badly, but I don't think so).



Mimi said:


> I know... I've sorta set the bar pretty low hunh?


----------



## supersoup (Jun 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Sadly, though, I do know where you are coming from. I once found myself having to break up with a girl because....well......because she was just too dumb, for crying out loud. She didn't know the five permanent members of the UN Security Council. She couldn't remember the difference between the Oscars and the Grammys. She didn't know the capitol of CANADA (though in her defense, I was the only person in that class of 200 who did). She had no idea that there were two Chinas. And I could never successfully teach her how to keep score in bowling (I might have been explaining it badly, but I don't think so).



-i don't either
-really, who is THAT dumb?
-i know it, but only because i'm forced to
-what?
-it's hard to figure out the first time around, sheeeeeesh!! after that though, no excuses.

i hate when i feel dumb. now is one of those times.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 4, 2007)

I can see not going out with someone because you feel they're stupid... but breaking up with them for that reason? Dicey. 

Pray tell... what reason did you give her?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, it's important to know that we were both Poli Sci majors in college. So I think asking a fellow Poli Sci major to know the five permanent members of the UNSC is not beyond the reasonable (US, UK, France, USSR/Russia, PRC [though Taiwan/ROC had this seat until the 70s....and that's the "other" China.]) So Soup, you shouldn't feel dumb. I mean, we both were interested in politics.....and the bowling thing....she never quite caught on to the whole "plus the next two balls/plus the next ball" for strikes/spares. Drove me nuts.



supersoup said:


> -i don't either
> -really, who is THAT dumb?
> -i know it, but only because i'm forced to
> -what?
> ...



I know, it sounds heartless, but really, it just wasn't going to go anywhere. We dated maybe a month....and we stayed friends. I just couldn't handle endless conversations that appeared to have no point whatsoever.

I said that while I liked her and was attracted to her on a physical level, I wasn't sure that we fit together mentally and emotionally. She was fine with that, went back to her sorority sisters and was dating a frat boy business major inside a week. While I SAY she was a Poli Sci major, her real major was MRS. I think she has three kids and a Junior League membership now. She was from Highland Park over in Dallas, if anyone knows the type.



SamanthaNY said:


> I can see not going out with someone because you feel they're stupid... but breaking up with them for that reason? Dicey.
> 
> Pray tell... what reason did you give her?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> -i don't either
> -really, who is THAT dumb?
> -i know it, but only because i'm forced to
> -what?
> ...



Soupy,

You, like me, are one of the smart people.

You, like me, are kinda scatterbrained. Some find this endearing. 

If crap's not important, like remembering which Korea is the evil Korea, I forget it. Does not mean you're dumb. You're brilliant and great and beautiful.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Exactly right. I'm pretty sure that which Korea is gonna nuke us is never gonna come up at TSL's job. However, being able to get contractors to work together and show up on time is. And smart does not mean that you aren't scatterbrained. I appear to be a drooling idiot with no point about 17% of the time. And probably am. It's the other indeterminate percentage of time when I'm locked in that counts.....and no, it's not 83%. Because I ain't locked in near that much.

Plus, you're much nicer and cuter and sassier and all that than I....I'm just some mopey smartass....with strong thumbs and a bottle of maple syrup. And you probably geek better than I do because I only part-time it.



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Soupy,
> 
> You, like me, are one of the smart people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> She was fine with that, went back to her sorority sisters and was dating a frat boy business major inside a week. *While I SAY she was a Poli Sci major, her real major was MRS. * I think she has three kids and a Junior League membership now. She was from Highland Park over in Dallas, if anyone knows the type.




Wow.... men know about this stuff..... 











*still cackling like a crazy woman*


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Only the ones who pay attention and who are good listeners and have lots of friends who are girls in between very few girlfriends. I bet Nick knows it too.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow.... men know about this stuff.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Only the ones who pay attention and who are good listeners and have lots of friends who are girls in between very few girlfriends. I bet Nick knows it too.




Who is Nick?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh....hmmm....SlackerFA. Maybe I shouldn't have used his name.....sorry SFA......



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who is Nick?


----------



## elle camino (Jun 4, 2007)

man, after a few conversations i've had today with various dimtype ladies, it's becoming really difficult for me to not just assume every guy on this board is a huge asshole creepy liar scumbag. 
with notable exceptions! but still. sheesh.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd like to issue a blanket apology for my gender, Elle. We really can be quite nice at times. We just get hit in the head a lot and it affects our judgment. Also, we get distracted a lot. I blame women for having breasts.  And being sexy.  

There is a great episode of the Simpsons that explains this with its "fancy science" and "gene theory" but I can't seem to locate it on YouTube. If anyone else has better luck, a link would be appreciated.



elle camino said:


> man, after a few conversations i've had today with various dimtype ladies, it's becoming really difficult for me to not just assume every guy on this board is a huge asshole creepy liar scumbag.
> with notable exceptions! but still. sheesh.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> man, after a few conversations i've had today with various dimtype ladies, it's becoming really difficult for me to not just assume every guy on this board is a huge asshole creepy liar scumbag.
> with notable exceptions! but still. sheesh.



The women here are really asking for it. You lead us on. We are sorry tho. :bow:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm sick and I have to be here at work for 9 more hours. I have a fever of 100. Ughhhhh.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 5, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm sick and I have to be here at work for 9 more hours. I have a fever of 100. Ughhhhh.



BLEAGH! I'm very sorry to hear that. I wish I could PM you some of my penicillin. 

I'm in a meeting right now, and have been since 9:30. I will be in meetings, with NO time in between, until 5:30 this evening. 

Ugh.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

My mom always told me that you didn't have a fever until you broke 101. I always thought that was nuts. She'd make me suck it up and go to school. 

I have no point except that I feel your pain. And I'd offer to whack any annoying coworkers and make you hot tea with honey and whiskey and bring cool cloths except that I'm nowhere nearby. So you get this:

<offers hot drunken honey tea, cool cloths, sends get well wishes>

It's just not the same. 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm sick and I have to be here at work for 9 more hours. I have a fever of 100. Ughhhhh.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, your current job is sucking. What are meetings about? Are they at least interesting?



Waxwing said:


> BLEAGH! I'm very sorry to hear that. I wish I could PM you some of my penicillin.
> 
> I'm in a meeting right now, and have been since 9:30. I will be in meetings, with NO time in between, until 5:30 this evening.
> 
> Ugh.


----------



## Esme (Jun 5, 2007)

My complaing is two-fold... kids who blatantly cheat, and people who make excuses for them. Cheating is cheating... and cheating is WRONG.


----------



## Tina (Jun 5, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm sick and I have to be here at work for 9 more hours. I have a fever of 100. Ughhhhh.


Awww, poor dear. Wish I could do something nice for you to make you feel a bit better. :kiss2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Esme said:


> My complaing is two-fold... kids who blatantly cheat, and people who make excuses for them. Cheating is cheating... and cheating is WRONG.



Unless you are some high priced prima donna athlete and then we spin it into he's being smart and looking out for the team.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 6, 2007)

Public restroom: Motion-activated hand-dryers.


*AAAAAAAGH!*

You're waving your hands under it, trying desperately to get the thing to keep blowing for more than three seconds: It quits.

You wave your hands under it some more: Nothing.

You pull your hands away from it, and approach anew: It blows air on your hands again...for a few seconds.

Repeat about five times.

By now, normal evaporation has dried the water from your hands, so you leave the restroom...and as the door closes behind you, you hear the dryer still running. :doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a superiority complex with those. Won't use them. They're disgusting, annoying, and awful.



FreeThinker said:


> Public restroom: Motion-activated hand-dryers.
> 
> 
> *AAAAAAAGH!*
> ...


----------



## Tina (Jun 6, 2007)

I had great experiences with them in Montreal. Here, those darned things are wimpy, lame-ass little blow dryers, but there, some rubbing of the hands and they're dry, no problem. I really like that many of the toilets have sensors so they flush themselves; the sinks have sensors, so no germ-encrusted handles; good hand dryers; and almost never, from what I saw, doorknobs, so it really cuts down on the transmission of germs by touch.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2007)

The restrooms at work have motion-sensing triggers on the toilet/urinals, faucets, liquid soap, and papertowel dispensers. Next thing, there'll be something to unzip my fly for me.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 7, 2007)

The motion-activated dryers don't bother me as much as the motion-activated towel dispensers (I end up looking like a fucking mime in front of those) or the motion-activated sinks (if you can keep one on for longer than three seconds, please....tell me your secret).

Seriously....we're setting ourselves up to be a society of people who go around making spastic gestures to activate devices while we all talk to ourselves loudly in the manner of crazy people (bluetooth headsets). I love technology as much as the next geek, but c'mon.....I think that their is a secret corporate geek plot to make ordinary Americans look as ridiculous as possible, thus making the geeks look normal in comparison so that they can swoop in and get dat.......wait.....nevermind. I said nothing. YOU HEAR ME?!?!?! NOTHING. THERE IS NOTHING TO SEE HERE!!!! Move along......

*<agent 13 here. next time, TELL ME about your secret evil plots!!!! I almost gave up goods by accident!!!!>*


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 7, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Seriously....we're setting ourselves up to be a society of people who go around making spastic gestures to activate devices while we all talk to ourselves loudly in the manner of crazy people (bluetooth headsets). I love technology as much as the next geek, but c'mon.....I think that their is a secret corporate geek plot to make ordinary Americans look as ridiculous as possible, thus making the geeks look normal in comparison so that they can swoop in and get dat.......wait.....nevermind. I said nothing. YOU HEAR ME?!?!?! NOTHING. THERE IS NOTHING TO SEE HERE!!!! Move along......



A cat can fall off a table or run into a wall and act all nonchalant about it.

Therein lies the secret of the whole thing.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 7, 2007)

Cats are wicked cool like that.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 7, 2007)

My complaint is the fact that for some reason photobucket is blocked here at work, and my home connection is so iffy and slow 99.9 percent of the time that it takes a year and a day for one photo to load, which means I miss out on so many fabulous pictures here! *pout* Someone needs to call the IT dept and fix it for me. Tell them I'm holding my breath until it's done.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jun 7, 2007)

Oooo, I am pissed.

I keep sticking my neck out there and trying to let you IN to my life, and you keep shutting me down. I mean, SERIOUSLY, what do I have to do to tunr the tables here? Do I NEED to be indifferent and cold to you again? Did you like it THAT much that I should be that way forever with you? I really can't stand that I feel like you have the upper hand now, it drives me batty. If you don't want this, for fuck's sake, just tell me, that's all I ask, seriously. I don't want you to give me all of this shit talk when we are alone and emotional, and then NOT follow through on it...where the hell do you get off doing that?

GAHHHHHHH.


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm annoyed that men who send overly flowery introductory e-mails trying to get your attention (and affections) can turn into absolute monsters if you don't respond. These same men, upon feeling rejected, send nasty, critical letters stating that *you* must have a problem for not seeing how wonderful they are. Seriously???????


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 8, 2007)

F them. Or perhaps more to the point, don't f them. That'll REALLY show them!!!!  



Mimi said:


> I'm annoyed that men who send overly flowery introductory e-mails trying to get your attention (and affections) can turn into absolute monsters if you don't respond. These same men, upon feeling rejected, send nasty, critical letters stating that *you* must have a problem for not seeing how wonderful they are. Seriously???????


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> F them. Or perhaps more to the point, don't f them. That'll REALLY show them!!!!



I'm still laughing ... so now I'm not mad anymore ... I guess that means I have to find something else to whine about ... drats!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

Mimi said:


> I'm annoyed that men who send overly flowery introductory e-mails trying to get your attention (and affections) can turn into absolute monsters if you don't respond. These same men, upon feeling rejected, send nasty, critical letters stating that *you* must have a problem for not seeing how wonderful they are. Seriously???????




My ex-husband STILL tries to convince me on how much I'm missing out on since we split up.... he hasn't changed :doh:


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My ex-husband STILL tries to convince me on how much I'm missing out on since we split up.... he hasn't changed :doh:



And do you laugh right there in his face, or do you wait until later?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

Mimi said:


> And do you laugh right there in his face, or do you wait until later?




I usually wait until later and share his unbelieveable nonsense with others and we all laugh at him in a collective group 


</evil>


*cackles wickedly*


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 8, 2007)

You know what I say....you can either laugh or cry and I try to go for laughs....but sometimes end up crying.



Mimi said:


> I'm still laughing ... so now I'm not mad anymore ... I guess that means I have to find something else to whine about ... drats!!!


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

This one is admittedly a bit lame, but I hate sitting down with the hopes of watching something fun on TV and not being able to find anything ... and that's *with* having TIVO and every cable channel known to man!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you tried HBO On Demand? Comcast On Demand? PPV?

But you know what? I'm feelin' ya. It's actually gotten worse since the King of Jersey sang "57 channels and nothin' on."



Mimi said:


> This one is admittedly a bit lame, but I hate sitting down with the hopes of watching something fun on TV and not being able to find anything ... and that's *with* having TIVO and every cable channel known to man!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 12, 2007)

Ow. I broke my toe. Granted, it's just my baby toe, but still. Ow. Besides, it's shitty timing. I have a completely tilled garden with only a few seeds planted, and a get together planned with friends tomorrow to hike up a mountain I've wanted to hike since moving here. I'm not sure my foot will even fit into shoes, let alone get my ass up a mountain.

*grumbles about curbs that just fly out of nowhere*


----------



## Tina (Jun 12, 2007)

Ouch! Dang, Vick, I'm so sorry to hear that, honey. As busy as you are, that's one of the last things you need.  :kiss2:


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 13, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> The motion-activated dryers don't bother me as much as the motion-activated towel dispensers (I end up looking like a fucking mime in front of those) or the motion-activated sinks (if you can keep one on for longer than three seconds, please....tell me your secret).
> 
> Seriously....we're setting ourselves up to be a society of people who go around making spastic gestures to activate devices while we all talk to ourselves loudly in the manner of crazy people (bluetooth headsets). I love technology as much as the next geek, but c'mon.....I think that their is a secret corporate geek plot to make ordinary Americans look as ridiculous as possible, thus making the geeks look normal in comparison so that they can swoop in and get dat.......wait.....nevermind. I said nothing. YOU HEAR ME?!?!?! NOTHING. THERE IS NOTHING TO SEE HERE!!!! Move along......
> 
> *<agent 13 here. next time, TELL ME about your secret evil plots!!!! I almost gave up goods by accident!!!!>*



ROTFLMAO!!!! 

You are the man!!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 13, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Ow. I broke my toe. Granted, it's just my baby toe, but still. Ow. Besides, it's shitty timing. I have a completely tilled garden with only a few seeds planted, and a get together planned with friends tomorrow to hike up a mountain I've wanted to hike since moving here. I'm not sure my foot will even fit into shoes, let alone get my ass up a mountain.
> 
> *grumbles about curbs that just fly out of nowhere*



I fractured my middle toe the other week. Whatever you do, don't stub it!

Can you say; mind numbing, blinding pain? Grown man sitting on the floor in tears. Not pretty.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## James (Jun 13, 2007)

Its been hot here... very hot... so I bought an air conditioning unit for my house yesterday... and literally one day later the clouds have rolled in, the rain is pouring down and the forecast is bad for the foreseeable future...

I think this could be the very definition of a SMUP (Single Male Unnecessary Purchase)

seriously what was I thinking?...

buying air conditioning...

in *England*...! :doh:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 13, 2007)

You can still hike with a broken toe, but I will say that I don't suggest it unless you're a masochist or have a high pain tolerance. I broke the fourth and fifth toes on a boat cleat two days before a scheduled hike of the App. Trail years back, and I didn't have any choice but to continue on with the hike. 100 miles with two broken toes. I looked forward to uphill because it kept my toes from getting mashed against the front of my boot. I don't have a point here.....I'm just really babbly today.

Point being, I think I read it takes about 3-4 weeks to really heal.....



Miss Vickie said:


> Ow. I broke my toe. Granted, it's just my baby toe, but still. Ow. Besides, it's shitty timing. I have a completely tilled garden with only a few seeds planted, and a get together planned with friends tomorrow to hike up a mountain I've wanted to hike since moving here. I'm not sure my foot will even fit into shoes, let alone get my ass up a mountain.
> 
> *grumbles about curbs that just fly out of nowhere*


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 13, 2007)

OH I AM SO so angry.

So I _just_ got my graduation gown in the mail. I graduate on friday. 

The gown order DID NOT ask for my weight, only my height. 


guess what, it doesn't fit. As if I wasn't stressed out enough lately with work and wedding and parents coming to see me graduate, now I have NOTHING to wear, 2 days before graduation. 

awesome. I'm going to go see if i can fix it tomorrow. oi.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 13, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> OH I AM SO so angry.
> 
> So I _just_ got my graduation gown in the mail. I graduate on friday.
> 
> ...



what color is your gown perchance?


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> what color is your gown perchance?



black
...


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 13, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> black
> ...



It's slimming. Nobody's gonna notice.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 13, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> black
> ...



my brother has a black gown...he just graduated high school...


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2007)

i hate my life...

at the moment.


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my brother has a black gown...he just graduated high school...



I know I've got some options locally -thanks though!   I'm just angry that their "one size" does NOT fit all, and they do not have an option for chubs like me, or even a disclaimer saying, hey, this only fits people xlbs to xlbs or whatever. NOTHING. it's just like HEYYYY no problem. 


I should have forseen. :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Jun 13, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I know I've got some options locally -thanks though!   I'm just angry that their "one size" does NOT fit all, and they do not have an option for chubs like me, or even a disclaimer saying, hey, this only fits people xlbs to xlbs or whatever. NOTHING. it's just like HEYYYY no problem.
> 
> 
> I should have forseen. :doh:



that's so weird. even when i graduated ages ago, there were sizes and everything to choose from. RUDE i say.


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> that's so weird. even when i graduated ages ago, there were sizes and everything to choose from. RUDE i say.



when I graduated from highschool this wasn't an issue. Apparently when the university says they respect diversity, they only mean race and sexual orientation, not size. :/


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 14, 2007)

I confess (Yeah, I know: wrong thread) that in reading the exchange between Kerry (with her current title of Supafly) and Supersoup, I can't help but think of all the dreadful "Waiter, there's a fly in my soup" jokes.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 14, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess (Yeah, I know: wrong thread) that in reading the exchange between Kerry (with her current title of Supafly) and Supersoup, I can't help but think of all the dreadful "Waiter, there's a fly in my soup" jokes.



slicksticks.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 14, 2007)

Shoulda gone to OSU. Where men are men, women are women, and the sheep are gay and assaulted by drunken members of the football team.



kerrypop said:


> OH I AM SO so angry.
> 
> So I _just_ got my graduation gown in the mail. I graduate on friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm pissed that this morning my cat stole the foam tips of my headphones, which means that I had to shove the plastic into my head. 

Then the old doggie rolled in something....dead. No visible traces, but now he smells like Putricine (which is the chemical produced by rotting flesh that makes dead things smell dead). 

Horrible.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 14, 2007)

Awww. Blake and Hiro just miss their mommy....Blake wants you to know how much he misses you by sharing his favorite smells with you. Hiro's a cat, and thus playfully evil, so he has decided to show that he misses you by causing you discomfort and annoyance.

Me? I just send e-mail and assign feelings to the actions of animals by posting on a public web site. That's how I say "I miss Waxwing." But then again, I'm not cute enough to get away with stealing foam tips or rolling in dead creatures.:batting: 



Waxwing said:


> I'm pissed that this morning my cat stole the foam tips of my headphones, which means that I had to shove the plastic into my head.
> 
> Then the old doggie rolled in something....dead. No visible traces, but now he smells like Putricine (which is the chemical produced by rotting flesh that makes dead things smell dead).
> 
> Horrible.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 14, 2007)

Even Blake isn't cute enough to go rolling around in dead creatures. Even my boss-crush isn't that cute!


----------



## Esme (Jun 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Even Blake isn't cute enough to go rolling around in dead creatures. Even my boss-crush isn't that cute!




Nothing says "I love you" like the smell of something rotten.... and thank goodness for that!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 14, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I was about to don a bikini and go for a swim when I looked out towards the window and realized that it was kinda dark for 8. ummm Yeah..it's going to STORM..lol There are scary clouds everywhere. I'm so glad I didn't go outside in my bikini without checking..lol


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 14, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Shoulda gone to OSU. Where men are men, women are women, and the sheep are gay and assaulted by drunken members of the football team.



This comment had better not be about The OHIO State University! 

 

Cause clearly, here in Columbus it's the COWS that are gay and assaulted by drunken members of the football team...not the sheep!  

Getcher facts straight Bob! 

Gena


----------



## Esme (Jun 14, 2007)

Something's bugging me and I can't quite put it into words, and the problem is, if I could put it into words, I could go about fixing it. So frustrating! 

So I guess I'm complaining, but I don't know what about! :doh:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 15, 2007)

no, no.....I'm talking about the other OSU. And before somebody down in Stillwater has a hissy fit, the OTHER other OSU.....Oregon State University...

Geez....too many OSUs. The U of O grad knew what I was talkin' about.



Genarose54 said:


> This comment had better not be about The OHIO State University!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 15, 2007)

I've heard that in order to end confusion, OSU (OREGON state university) is planning on changing to just "Oregon State" or .... OS... Sounds computery to me.

This is complete heresay btw.... It could be a lie!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 15, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I've heard that in order to end confusion, OSU (OREGON state university) is planning on changing to just "Oregon State" or .... OS... Sounds computery to me.
> 
> This is complete heresay btw.... It could be a lie!



I better not tell my folks that. They are both Beavers and wouldn't be happy with the change. I did love growing up always praising the Ducks and saying I wanted to go to UofO since they were OSU folk.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 15, 2007)

The joke around my office (and I'm a Duck fan in an OSU office) is that OSU has finally decided to go ahead and admit what everyone else in OR already knows by dropping the 'U'.....that they aren't a university!

<rimshot>


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 15, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I better not tell my folks that. They are both Beavers and wouldn't be happy with the change. I did love growing up always praising the Ducks and saying I wanted to go to UofO since they were OSU folk.



Stan is a beaver fan too. I didn't know this, and one day we were in the car and we were talking, and I said "I don't know why anyone would even like the beavers. Blech. They don't do anything good... there is no reason to be a beaver fan." hahahaha oh, that was the best day. 



TCUBOB said:


> The joke around my office (and I'm a Duck fan in an OSU office) is that OSU has finally decided to go ahead and admit what everyone else in OR already knows by dropping the 'U'.....that they aren't a university!
> 
> <rimshot>



lol-I didn't want to be the one that said it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 15, 2007)

In my experience OSU always means Ohio State...even on the natl sports news and such. So, um, yeah. Guess I'm prejudiced too .


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 16, 2007)

East Coast bias!!!!

No, it depends on where you are from. If you are Eastern or in the Big 10, you're thinking Ohio. If you were a Big 8 or SWC fan, you think OK. SEC probably leans Ohio, but LA and AR go OK. ACC would be Ohio. And Pac 10 would go OR, as would probably WAC/MWC.



liz (di-va) said:


> In my experience OSU always means Ohio State...even on the natl sports news and such. So, um, yeah. Guess I'm prejudiced too .


----------



## mossystate (Jun 17, 2007)

Please get rid of the great sounding quotes when you RARELY practice them....you..you...you....grrrrr...pfft


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm disappointed & saddened that questioning or discussing changes to the status quo is often viewed as being unsupportive, un-enlightened, uncool or just. plain. wrong., and a person questioning it, summarily dismissed and generally overlooked from then on. 

What's tragic is this: that questioning is often coming from a passion and dedication that is the polar opposite from the reasons given for it's rejection.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I totally forgot that Manu Chao is playing in Detroit tonight. And of course, tickets are sold out. 

I need to get on top of planning my social life as hard as I plan the rest of it.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 20, 2007)

Dear Bob:

Note to self: Plan social life. For more information on how this is done, contact person more popular than you. List includes......everyone who doesn't live in their mother's basement, people who don't need walls removed to leave their homes or basically just about any other living creature on the planet.

Smooches,

What's left of your ego and self-esteem


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 20, 2007)

Why does my foot hurt more now that I know it's NOT broken??? For a week I've been denying it's brokenness, saying "it doesn't hurt enough to be broken." Now that I know it's not broken (after breaking down and visiting the ER an entire WEEK after injuring it) it hurts more than ever.

What the HELL???


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 20, 2007)

Sprains, stress-fractures and like are much worse than actual breaks. With a bone break - the pressure gets so great that it snaps a bone. That's bad - but the pressure is at least _relieved_. With a strain or sprain, the pressure is absorbed by the body and body-part at the center of it. The mechanism for healing that is much slower (from my experience), and instead of nerves and pain sensors being broken, they're merely 'insulted' (lol) and have to heal instead of regrowing. All that equals more ouchy. 

...'course, that could be total bullshit - you're the nurse, not me! 

(((((((you)))))) hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks, Sammie. And yeah, you're right. I think it's harder for soft tissue to heal than bone, although I'm not THAT kind of nurse. I fell down the stairs when my youngest was about 3 or 4 (you know how you think you're on the last step and you're NOT??? Yeah, I did that, carrying down an armload of toys for her to have on the couch since she was sick). My feet haven't been the same since. Prior to my weight loss, I literally could not walk without vast quantities of Motrin, ice, and even then it was dicey after awhile on my feet.

Of course, the thing that the doc told me will make it more comfortable is hard soled shoes. Problem is that the only shoes I can put my foot into without HUGE pain is either my crocs or my flip flops. Neither are conducive to support.

But hey, it's a beautiful day here in Alaska, 77 degrees, and gorgeous. I'll forgive my foot for acting up.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 15, 2007)

Dear Drive-In Patrons Next To Me:
_Dear Stupid Fucks:_

How lovely that you've chosen to park next to us. Welcome! 
_What the hell is wrong with you?_ 

One small note, if you don't mind. Could you please turn off your car? It's producing a fair amount of heat after sitting here running for an hour, and since it's warm out, that makes those around you uncomfortable. Also -the exhaust is unpleasant-smelling. If you wouldn't mind? Join us out in the cool night air! It's lovely. 
_Hey... ASSHOLE. It's a DRIVE-IN. Shut off the fucking car before I burn up or choke on your exhaust. Dick. If you wanted to sit INSIDE in your AIR CONDITIONING you should have stayed home, you mindless fuckwad. Your lame excuse of "I might get a mosquito bite" is no reason to run your car's engine for SIX HOURS (this is a double feature with intermission)._ 

Hello! HELLO! *waves enthusiastically* Yes - hi! Almost couldn't hear me over your radio. 100 watts, is it? It's lovely, really! Would you mind turning it down just a tad? I'm parked close to you so others can fit in and enjoy the drive-in - but when I'm right next to your window and you're sitting in front of your car - I hear your radio much better than you would. If you wouldn't mind? Yes, I could close my window - but it's warm, and I don't want to have to run the car to keep from sweating. It would be rude to other around me, you see. 
_Also: Are you fucking deaf? Or just fucking stupid. How does it makes sense in your tiny pea-brain to BLAST your car stereo (me = 2 feet away... YOU = 10 feet away) and then SIT IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR?? Why can't you be like a normal, considerate person WITH A FUNCTIONAL BRAIN and bring a boom-box like every else who wants to sit outside? No, I'm not going to close my window just so you can continue to be an inconsiderate twat. _

Isn't it lovely, all of us being outside together. I know we can enjoy it if we just take a bit of time to listen to each other's needs . 
_Jesus Christ. Do you have NO sense of other people around you, you selfish cuntrag? Alec Baldwin thinks you're worse than his daughter. You jackoff. _

Do take caution with the dry grasses under your car if you run the engine a lot, won't you? 
_I hope your car catches fire. _

Drive carefully! Hope to see you again!
_I hope you crash on the way home and your car stereo embeds itself in your chest. _

Bye! 
_Piss off, you thoughtless, inconsiderate, selfish douchebags. 
_

Sam.
_The woman who hates you, your family, and the air you breathe. _


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm still all pissed off from writing that post on the overrated music thread. 
Gwen Stefani, Avril & etc "edgy" girl singers.... Stop trying so damned hard to sound all "cute little girl" in your singing!  If u want to really be sharp & edgy, listen to Siouxsie, Blondie or Chrissie Hynde & learn how to sing like a real woman.


----------



## wistful (Jul 16, 2007)

why is it that when you have tons of empty floor space and just a couple of area rugs a cat will always choose to deposit its hairball on the rug??


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 19, 2007)

Dear tornados currently in my area: 

Could you stay away? Pls? 

Thx. 

Sincerely, and with much respect, 

_Frightened woman with two cats in small dwelling built on cement slab_


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2007)

umm yeah Dear Tornado 
Please skip Samantha, she's neat and funny.
Thanks for your help in the matter
Your pal,
Snuggletiger


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 19, 2007)

Aww... thank you! (it seems to be working, btw)


----------



## Tina (Jul 19, 2007)

wistful said:


> why is it that when you have tons of empty floor space and just a couple of area rugs a cat will always choose to deposit its hairball on the rug??


Because they believe that everything in the house that is soft and comfy belongs to them and is their territory. We are the interlopers.


----------



## Friday (Jul 20, 2007)

As long as they aren't deposited where I'll step in them barefoot before I see them I can handle it. Of course at the moment most of the house is uncarpeted. I may change my mind once we get carpet down and I'm scrubbing kitty urp out of it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2007)

Why can't the bugs ever *STAY GONE*. 

Eff.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Why can't the bugs ever *STAY GONE*.
> 
> Eff.



Some even come back in a matter of hours. Sorry, sugar.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 22, 2007)

Why is it that the outlet malls that my friends always make me go to have about 5 stores for guys, nothing larger than XL, and no bookstores? What's up with that?

And who rents a six fucking foot long fire truck stroller that fits in all of NONE of the stores yet brings it in anyway and continually runs it into the back of my legs until I turn around and curse at them in front of their small children and then gets pissed at ME because A) I didn't realize that the international nonverbal signal for "Get the fuck out of the way of my stroller" was multiple attempts to sever my Achillies tendon and B) because I used the words "motherfucking" and "cocksucker" in front of your children because you were WHACKING ME IN THE LEG WITH A STROLLER. (as in, "HEY, COCKSUCKER, STOP WHACKING ME IN THE LEG WITH YOUR MOTHERFUCKING STROLLER!")

But really....I'm good with kids. Not so much with their parents, but good with kids.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 23, 2007)

Always use a disadvantage to your advantage Wistful... we have a couple of "sacrificial" carpet mats that our cat has her "accidents" on. Fling the stuff down the toilet, replace it with the spare "sacrificial" carpet and throw the other one in the wash.

Stan




wistful said:


> why is it that when you have tons of empty floor space and just a couple of area rugs a cat will always choose to deposit its hairball on the rug??


----------



## Donna (Jul 27, 2007)

Why is it that some people will never figure out that quantity does not mean quality? :doh: 

*sigh*


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

Why is it dry on every day except the day I go to the beach!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2007)

I am sure this one will ruffle some feathers....but...

why do some web models choose such stupid names to represent themselves with? Some names i see and cant help but shake my head...

anywho...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

pudgy said:


> Why is it dry on every day except the day I go to the beach!




Bummer! That line kinda reminds me of something Charlie Brown would say also. :doh:


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2007)

I hate IC. I really do.


----------



## Tina (Jul 29, 2007)

Me, too, honey. Having a bout of it.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2007)

why is it romantic evenings never go the way you plan? and some ladies aren't in the mood until you only have like 15 minutes before you have to be someplace important


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> why is it romantic evenings never go the way you plan? and some ladies aren't in the mood until you only have like 15 minutes before you have to be someplace important



Perhaps some ladies know when you are watching the clock and that romantic evening feels more like a booty call than a..romantic...evening...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2007)

More like why is the woman all touchy feeling one moment then the next moment they are like they are bored beyond belief. Is it possible for a woman to be genuine and honest?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 29, 2007)

I feel like shit right now... |Operation went fine. I just can't handle anestesia(sp)


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2007)

Sometimes a touch is a complete act in and of itself..just saying..and sometimes...she/he might be bored...frustrating at times, but I cannot expect another human being to want what I want, when I want it..every time...would be nice in a way...but...that's not reality. You ever change your mind about something? 'A woman' might not feel you make it easy for her to be honest...or...she is just really immature...only you would know....humans...eh....who can figure them out.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 29, 2007)

Why is it so hard to believe that I do not want to eat any more fast food? Is it a problem? Do I have to have it if you, whomever I am out with, want to have it? Does it make me crazy if I don't want to spend my money on something that will only make me feel lousy? SHEESH!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 29, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Why is it so hard to believe that I do not want to eat any more fast food? Is it a problem? Do I have to have it if you, whomever I am out with, want to have it? Does it make me crazy if I don't want to spend my money on something that will only make me feel lousy? SHEESH!



I hear ya. :bow:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Why is it so hard to believe that I do not want to eat any more fast food? Is it a problem? Do I have to have it if you, whomever I am out with, want to have it? Does it make me crazy if I don't want to spend my money on something that will only make me feel lousy? SHEESH!





Damn skippy....fast food sucks.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Damn skippy....fast food sucks.



unless it's chipotle, which for some reason is called fast food. mmmmmmm.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> unless it's chipotle, which for some reason is called fast food. mmmmmmm.



Damn it...now I'm hungry. AND I have two free coupons...


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Damn it...now I'm hungry. AND I have two free coupons...



one for me?!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> one for me?!



Of course!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> unless it's chipotle, which for some reason is called fast food. mmmmmmm.



probably cuz mcdonalds owns it


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 30, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Sometimes a touch is a complete act in and of itself..just saying..and sometimes...she/he might be bored...frustrating at times, but I cannot expect another human being to want what I want, when I want it..every time...would be nice in a way...but...that's not reality. You ever change your mind about something? 'A woman' might not feel you make it easy for her to be honest...or...she is just really immature...only you would know....humans...eh....who can figure them out.



Its ok, after she nearly pushed me off the edge of the bed, I showered, changed and wandered around among strangers until the sun rose, and then went and slept for a few minutes in my car in a parking lot before I had to go deliver a speech at a seminar. Recap After buying the flowers, the favorite dessert, the favorite drink and taking her to her favorite restaurant, I still got pushed off the side of the bed. Moral of the story, next time I feel the urge to do something romantic it would be appreciated if the God/Goddess would just find me something else to do, instead of me trying to do something nice only to end up feeling rejected and foolish in the end.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 30, 2007)

Call me crazy... but is it perhaps a good idea for you to take a break from women/dating/sex for a while?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 30, 2007)

Crazy.

I would have stopped there, but messages apparently have to be at least 10 characters. So I can't simply call you crazy as you requested....I have to go on and on and on and on.....



SamanthaNY said:


> Call me crazy... but is it perhaps a good idea for you to take a break from women/dating/sex for a while?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 30, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Its ok, after she nearly pushed me off the edge of the bed, I showered, changed and wandered around among strangers until the sun rose, and then went and slept for a few minutes in my car in a parking lot before I had to go deliver a speech at a seminar. Recap After buying the flowers, the favorite dessert, the favorite drink and taking her to her favorite restaurant, I still got pushed off the side of the bed. Moral of the story, next time I feel the urge to do something romantic it would be appreciated if the God/Goddess would just find me something else to do, instead of me trying to do something nice only to end up feeling rejected and foolish in the end.


You do realize this makes you sound like you think doing something nice for a woman means she owes you sex. Please tell me I'm misinterpreting this.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You do realize this makes you sound like you think doing something nice for a woman means she owes you sex. Please tell me I'm misinterpreting this.



Its just when it was her idea to spend alone time together. Hell a touch would have been nice or even a hug.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 30, 2007)

*There is something that I distrust. I am talking about people that are always politically correct. I suspect that is dishonesty. Do You agree?*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 30, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Its ok, after she nearly pushed me off the edge of the bed, I showered, changed and wandered around among strangers until the sun rose, and then went and slept for a few minutes in my car in a parking lot before I had to go deliver a speech at a seminar. Recap After buying the flowers, the favorite dessert, the favorite drink and taking her to her favorite restaurant, I still got pushed off the side of the bed. Moral of the story, next time I feel the urge to do something romantic it would be appreciated if the God/Goddess would just find me something else to do, instead of me trying to do something nice only to end up feeling rejected and foolish in the end.



She did not owe you anything, and nearly shoving you off the bed, I can only imagine what went down..or how the two of you are together. Ever hear the one about it is not a gift if you expect something in return?...no?..well, there you go.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 30, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> After buying the flowers, the favorite dessert, the favorite drink and taking her to her favorite restaurant, I still got pushed off the side of the bed.
> 
> Moral of the story, next time ...end up feeling rejected and foolish



So - you had a date, brought her nice gifts, had drinks and dinner. Sounds like it would be a nice evening. 

And yet you felt 'rejected and foolish'. Someone had unreal expectations here - think it was her? 



snuggletiger said:


> Its just when it was her idea to spend alone time together. Hell a touch would have been nice or even a hug.



Nice, sure. But why did the absence of that feel like you were wronged? Something's missing here. 

Quite a few of your recent posts seem to be about women yanking your chain, playing you or being in control and ruining things for you. You're sounding resentful and put-upon. This is heading to A Bad Place. Stop and think. 



TCUBOB said:


> Crazy.



Yeah? That says something about one of us.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2007)

_________________________________________________________

So, this mercury retrograde thing. How long is that supposed to last? 

And by 'retrograde', does that mean "bend over and take it up uranus"?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 14, 2007)

The hair follicles (or something around them) behind my right ear hurt. I don't know anyone else who gets this. 

Shuddup. I'm _not _abnormal. 

The voices in my head all agree.


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 14, 2007)

When I had longer hair (for me), I would get that. I figured out that for some reason, something with the way I was sleeping was pulling on my hair and making it hurt from....well....being pulled on or something. So you may just be sleeping on it funny and pulling it and that's the problem. Or the person you sleep with might have accidentally slept in a way to pull on it (if that applies). 

Maybe putting it up will help?



SamanthaNY said:


> The hair follicles (or something around them) behind my right ear hurt. I don't know anyone else who gets this.
> 
> Shuddup. I'm _not _abnormal.
> 
> The voices in my head all agree.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 14, 2007)

Cable Guy.. I got a call about our internet needing some maintanance like 2 weeks ago. They set the appointment for today. They said that someone would be here sometime between 8 and 2.. so I'm stuck at home for 6 hours! Today is the first day of school and i was reveling in the thought of taking a long luxurious nap after sending my son off to preschool. So I'm relegated to napping on the couch in case the cable guy comes.. I don't get why they cant make up a schedule and say we'll be here in this half hour block or even an hour block! At least my internet will speed up, it's sometimes dial up slow and that's so awful!


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 14, 2007)

Obviously, they would love to, but they are somewhat limited by not knowing how long the appts. scheduled before yours will take. What starts out as a simple "hook up the cable" for 30 minutes can often go south. Which is why they go with the broad range, so that then people won't gripe about the fact that the cable guy didn't show up at 10:30.

Really, doctors, among others, should schedule appts. in more general terms as well. Because when was the last time a doctor saw you at the PRECISE appt. time?

The reason that they do not, though, is that no one would show up at 10 AM for a dr.'s appt for between 10 AM and 11 AM. Cable, phone, etc. can get away with that because they are coming to you, rather than vice versa.

And think about it....would you be more annoyed if cable guy was scheduled for 10 AM and showed up at noon or if he showed up in the announced window?



HottiMegan said:


> Cable Guy.. I got a call about our internet needing some maintanance like 2 weeks ago. They set the appointment for today. They said that someone would be here sometime between 8 and 2.. so I'm stuck at home for 6 hours! Today is the first day of school and i was reveling in the thought of taking a long luxurious nap after sending my son off to preschool. So I'm relegated to napping on the couch in case the cable guy comes.. I don't get why they cant make up a schedule and say we'll be here in this half hour block or even an hour block! At least my internet will speed up, it's sometimes dial up slow and that's so awful!


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 14, 2007)

FA to the Bone said:


> *There is something that I distrust. I am talking about people that are always politically correct. I suspect that is dishonesty. Do You agree?*


For sure. I find people who are too PC are really the ones who have the most hate and are just trying to hide it. Sometimes, it's OK to call someone what you really want to call them. Because you know what? We know what you want to say anyway.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 14, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Obviously, they would love to, but they are somewhat limited by not knowing how long the appts. scheduled before yours will take. What starts out as a simple "hook up the cable" for 30 minutes can often go south. Which is why they go with the broad range, so that then people won't gripe about the fact that the cable guy didn't show up at 10:30.
> 
> Really, doctors, among others, should schedule appts. in more general terms as well. Because when was the last time a doctor saw you at the PRECISE appt. time?
> 
> ...



I can see your point but they never showed up so now i have a right to complain right? I didn't even get so much as a phone call  I could have run errands today instead of being stuck at home. Or taken a bike ride.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 14, 2007)

There HAS to be more than one style of those in the store!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 15, 2007)

I have no where to put this.




burns.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 15, 2007)

I just read my brothers blog on myspace. This is what he posted:

_*~I want to cool it on the coke so I can work more on this book I have going
Category: Goals, Plans, Hopes*

Just so we're clear, cocaine is a lot of fun. But lately, as much as I'm all about getting comfy with a few lines when the night seems like it's winding down, I think I want to cool it on the coke so I can work more on this book I have going.
But don't worry, I'm not suddenly going to become one of those drug hating, yuppie breeder post-hipster idiots. I mean, some of the coolest, most interesting people I've known have been into coke. Musicians, playwrights, artists, poets, songwriters, lawyers, stage designers, hell even theater directors. They were all interesting people and really smart and not boring and not addicts by any means.
It's just this book I have going really needs my attention right now, and I think I should be pouring the creativity I usually put into my interesting, engaging conversations into this book I've been working on instead.
This book I've got going is going to be so good.~_

I am pretty much at a loss of words. My brother is a big man. I'm worried its going to harm his heart and whole body more than he realizes. Hes a smart guy on pretty much every level. I don't get why he doesn't see this is NOT COOL! I really don't feel like getting into the middle of this by telling my parents. I also don't know if I have the balls to talk to him about it. He is coming down in a few weeks to see Spamalot. Maybe I should talk to him about it then. At least his gf wont be here so it's one on one. I just don't know what to say. I'm seriously at a loss of all thought of how to handle this one. Can I get some advice please?
I do note that he said hes going to lay off it for a while. But he will more than likely go back to it. Thats what scares me.


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 15, 2007)

Absolutely, because they at least owe the courtesy of a call if they have to reschedule. Most offer some minimum payment ($20) if they don't show up, but I'd hold out for something like three or six months of free HBO or something desireable like that.



HottiMegan said:


> I can see your point but they never showed up so now i have a right to complain right? I didn't even get so much as a phone call  I could have run errands today instead of being stuck at home. Or taken a bike ride.


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 15, 2007)

It's very difficult to just "lay off" drugs for a while. This is why people go to rehab and then relapse, etc. 

That said, people can't give up anything (drugs, booze, etc.) unless they TRULY want to. So you can scream and cry and express concern and intervene all you want on someone, but until they make the decision that they don't want to engage in said behavior any more, your opinion will not matter one whit to them. I know that sounds harsh, but it's true [voice of experience speaking].

My advice? I dunno....try to approach him in a nonthreatening way, feel him out on it, and figure out what to do from there. See if you can find out how long he's been doing it....shorter time may make him more ameniable to giving it up. Express your concern to him about what he's doing and see how he responds. If he starts to get angry or point out your flaws, then I'd back off, you're probably not going to reach him...at least not this time. At that point, you may need to get others (like your parents) involved.

If you have questions, PM me.



BigCutieSasha said:


> I just read my brothers blog on myspace. This is what he posted:
> 
> _*~I want to cool it on the coke so I can work more on this book I have going
> Category: Goals, Plans, Hopes*
> ...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 15, 2007)

My dad is suppose to be a recovering alcoholic. Notice I say suppose to. Addicting runs in the blood, also why I don't drink hardly at all and I have never and will never do any hardcore drugs. I don't want my genes working against me. I also know that no one will change for you. They only change for themselves. I'm not asking him to change I guess. I just want to know how long its been going on, how much hes doing, and express concern for how its inevitably going to effect his health. Tell him hes my only sibling, I love him, and I don't ever want to be without him.


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 15, 2007)

Then that is exactly how I would approach it. Tell him you've been following his blog, but that a couple of posts made you uneasy. Ask him about his habit, how long, etc., express to him that he's your brother and you love him no matter what, but that you're worried because you don't want to not have him around. Couch it in love and concern, but stay away from absolutes and judgemental-sounding phrases. But even then, he may react with hostility, especially if other friends have already gotten on him. Hope for the best, but be prepared for the worst, I guess would be my advice.



BigCutieSasha said:


> My dad is suppose to be a recovering alcoholic. Notice I say suppose to. Addicting runs in the blood, also why I don't drink hardly at all and I have never and will never do any hardcore drugs. I don't want my genes working against me. I also know that no one will change for you. They only change for themselves. I'm not asking him to change I guess. I just want to know how long its been going on, how much hes doing, and express concern for how its inevitably going to effect his health. Tell him hes my only sibling, I love him, and I don't ever want to be without him.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 16, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Then that is exactly how I would approach it. Tell him you've been following his blog, but that a couple of posts made you uneasy. Ask him about his habit, how long, etc., express to him that he's your brother and you love him no matter what, but that you're worried because you don't want to not have him around. Couch it in love and concern, but stay away from absolutes and judgemental-sounding phrases. But even then, he may react with hostility, especially if other friends have already gotten on him. Hope for the best, but be prepared for the worst, I guess would be my advice.



Of course. I am not one to try and make him feel bad for that. I just dont know what I would do if it hurt him and he wasn't around.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 22, 2007)

*tap-tap* Attention? Hello?...attention, please? 

thank you. 

Today's agenda... 

* LEARN TO TAKE A COMPLIMENT GRACEFULLY!!*​
This means, regardless of _your _feelings as to the veracity of said compliment, at the very least, *you say "thank you"*!. 

You *DON'T* argue (_"no, I'm not pretty... you're lying"_). You *DON'T* point out why you feel the compliment is untrue (_"no, see this mole here? I hate this mole - makes me totally ugly"_). You *DON'T* insult the judgment of the compliment-giver (_"you're crazy - how could you think that I'm pretty? You're nuts"_). You *DON'T* discount the person's viewpoint (_"oh, you just like red - but I know it's not pretty on me"_). 

Have the _*basic courtesy*_ to acknowledge that someone is trying to say something nice to you, and respond by being grateful instead of rude, self-involved, contrary and needy. 

I'm sick of your negativity. I'm sick of your _verbose _ expressions of self-hatred and insecurity. I understand all about poor self-esteem. I get how self-deprecation can be amusing (in SMALL amounts)... but none of that is a valid excuse for rudeness and bad manners.

Say "thank you" and *nothing more. *


----------



## mossystate (Aug 22, 2007)

So, when I tell people it is the camera flash that makes me sometimes look ok...that is bad? 





oops


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Aug 22, 2007)

I hate Peter from Family Guy.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Aug 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> * LEARN TO TAKE A COMPLIMENT GRACEFULLY!!*​
> This means, regardless of _your _feelings as to the veracity of said compliment, at the very least, *you say "thank you"*!.
> 
> You *DON'T* argue (_"no, I'm not pretty... you're lying"_). You *DON'T* point out why you feel the compliment is untrue (_"no, see this mole here? I hate this mole - makes me totally ugly"_). You *DON'T* insult the judgment of the compliment-giver (_"you're crazy - how could you think that I'm pretty? You're nuts"_). You *DON'T* discount the person's viewpoint (_"oh, you just like red - but I know it's not pretty on me"_).
> ...



Most people don't say "thank you" enough. Saying thank you is a sign of good upbringing and/or breeding.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 22, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Most people don't say "thank you" enough. Saying thank you is a sign of good upbringing and/or breeding.




As opposed to pooping in someone's handbag, which could be interpreted as hostility.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 22, 2007)

I am craving one thing and only one thing.

ENTENMANNS CRUMBCAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm tired of being judged 'deceitful' because I refuse to post a picture of myself. There's some seriously fucked up logic there, since I could very easily post a pic of someone _else _and claim it's me just to shut the assholes up... but I DON'T, and _never _have.

I don't give a shit if you think it's snotty or whatever - but it's not dishonest.


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2007)

Why in the name of stupidity would anyone think it's deceitful not to post a picture? Why is it anyone's business what _any_ of us look like? :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 9, 2007)

Friday said:


> Why in the name of stupidity would anyone think it's deceitful not to post a picture? Why is it anyone's business what _any_ of us look like? :doh:


Because they feel they're _entitled _to my picture. In their little minds: if I'm a fat woman, and I'm here at Dimensions.... _why _am I here if it's not to show my picture to others? 

The fact that I won't is a real sore spot for some. I'm labeled as deceitful ("you put up pics of someone that's not you"), uppity ("why does she think _SHE _doesn't have to post a pic"), fake ("it's obviously a man masquerading as a woman") and ugly ("she must be really hideous if she won't show herself").


----------



## Michelle (Sep 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Because they feel they're _entitled _to my picture. In their little minds: if I'm a fat woman, and I'm here at Dimensions.... _why _am I here if it's not to show my picture to others?
> 
> The fact that I won't is a real sore spot for some. I'm labeled as deceitful ("you put up pics of someone that's not you"), uppity ("why does she think _SHE _doesn't have to post a pic"), fake ("it's obviously a man masquerading as a woman") and ugly ("she must be really hideous if she won't show herself").


 
It's nice to see photos of the people here, but it surely isn't a requirement. That someone would call you deceitful because you haven't posted a picture of yourself is sorta funny (because it's so stupid). I have posted a couple of photos of myself but they're not up for long because, frankly, I don't trust what will happen with them. I certainly understand why you don't for that reason alone.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, Friday. What stupidity. I actually *admire* Sam for having the restraint not to give into pressure and post one, and, given my own cameo appearance on VFW6 :doh: I totally understand her desire not to have that happen to her.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 9, 2007)

* try to ignore 'it'..try to ignore 'it'..it is a sucking leech..step away from the sucker..sometimes sucky is good..not this..no...oh...no ..try..try *


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm sick and tired of not being able to breathe through my nose.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 24, 2007)

kay.
so.

A post on an Internet webforum is NOT A FREAKING LETTER. You do NOT need to sign off on it, ESPECIALLY if all you sign off with is your handle, which is CLEARLY VISIBLE next to your post. Now if for some reason you do choose to sign off with your name (REAL name, not your User Name), that still looks weird as crap, but it's not as bad as repeating yourself redundantly.

Thanks for listening,
DON'T DO THIS.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 24, 2007)

Dear Wagimawr,
Still waiting for you to propose to me.
Besos,
BigBeautifulMe

P.S. Please write back.
P.P.S. I love writing letters.

enc: My heart.

mwahahahahaha


----------



## Mathias (Sep 24, 2007)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhh!!!!!!!!! God I Hate My Parents So Fucking Much Right Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 25, 2007)

I hate being sick, I hate being sick, I HATE being sick. My head cold can go suck a fat bratwurst.

PS... Did I mention I get cranky when I'm sick?


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2007)

Sasha, it has just not been your week, eh? Poor girl. 


Wagimawr said:


> kay.
> so.
> 
> A post on an Internet webforum is NOT A FREAKING LETTER. You do NOT need to sign off on it, ESPECIALLY if all you sign off with is your handle, which is CLEARLY VISIBLE next to your post. Now if for some reason you do choose to sign off with your name (REAL name, not your User Name), that still looks weird as crap, but it's not as bad as repeating yourself redundantly.
> ...


The topper would have been if you would have signed it, "Wag".


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 25, 2007)

I planned a trip weeks ago that I now don't want to do.... but I must....so I am going.

thank god its short.


I feel so guilty....


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 25, 2007)

Tina said:


> The topper would have been if you would have signed it, "Wag".


See, I *would* have done that...

if I was kidding.

Buuuuuuuuut, just in case somebody didn't receive the *ahem* memo,
WE KNOW WHO YOU FUCKING ARE YOU DON'T HAVE TO TELL US EVERY TIME YOU POST KTHX


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2007)

But I still would have liked it.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> kay.
> so.
> 
> A post on an Internet webforum is NOT A FREAKING LETTER. You do NOT need to sign off on it, ESPECIALLY if all you sign off with is your handle, which is CLEARLY VISIBLE next to your post. Now if for some reason you do choose to sign off with your name (REAL name, not your User Name), that still looks weird as crap, but it's not as bad as repeating yourself redundantly.
> ...



Dude.

Who's Kay?

Sincerely,
Santaclear


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 25, 2007)

Dear sir, seeing as I am not this guy:





I question the logic in your addressing me by his title.

*grr*
Sincerely, *rrr*
Wag

now I'm a hypocrite. hope you're happy, Tina


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2007)

Love it, Wag. Thank you. :kiss2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 6, 2007)

You're like a 13 year old boy. Thing is - you're *not* a 13 year old boy, you're an adult. So why are you so obsessed with your own genitalia? No one else's (that would be marginally more acceptable). Just _yours_. 

It's _not _funny, edgy, quirky, sexy, hip, intriguing, enticing, modern, attractive, seductive, cool or interesting how much you talk about it, think about it, write about it, joke about or refer to it. 

It's creepy. Just... *creepy*.

I think there's something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 6, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> You're like a 13 year old boy. Thing is - you're *not* a 13 year old boy, you're an adult. So why are you so obsessed with your own genitalia? No one else's (that would be marginally more acceptable). Just _yours_.
> 
> It's _not _funny, edgy, quirky, sexy, hip, intriguing, enticing, modern, attractive, seductive, cool or interesting how much you talk about it, think about it, write about it, joke about or refer to it.
> 
> ...



:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my friggin GAWD, you stupid cats!!! Just because you can see a hint of the bottom of your food dish does NOT mean your bowl is empty and you're going to starve to death ANY FRIGGIN SECOND! SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!!!!:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:

Oh yeah...my complaint is...I have a headache.

*no cats were harmed during the making of this post*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 7, 2007)

I wonder what happens if someone is injured because they followed dangerous suggestions posted on a website.


----------



## Isa (Oct 7, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wonder what happens if someone is injured because they followed dangerous suggestions posted on a website.



Lawsuit? People sue for any and everything these days.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 7, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wonder what happens if someone is injured because they followed dangerous suggestions posted on a website.



Two people have died after following advice on the "Dear Santa" thread, but I've yet to hear a peep from their estates or survivors. One woman even thanked me for helping her ex injure himself.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 8, 2007)

So I didn't sleep too well last night. Kept waking up- probably 'cause my mother had to keep getting up to let the damn dog out every hour.

When I did wake up, I rolled over and knocked a cup of tea off my bedside table thingy, onto the floor- all over where I have stuff plugged in.

And now I've got a wicked headache. Possibly from sinuses, since the weather has been more full of batshit crazy than an interview with Charles Manson; although it might also have to do with having the dumb idea of wanting to research simulacra.

And later I have to go to school to attend a class that I'm not really wanting to go to today.

It's really just a whole bunch of little things, thorns in my side, that make the day that much harder.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 9, 2007)

I may, for the first time ever, have to iggy someone. It just ain't funny when the same joke is told over and over and *over*. Every day. 


EVERY DAY .

Fucking annoying... is what it is.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2007)

I confess I might also put one person on ignore. I would still see their posts if someone quotes them, but migth save on the wear and tear on my brain and the sheer disgust I feel when they seep into a thread where I am having fun...knowing what I do about them..ack.

As for the few others I should put on ignore...nah...gotta have that comic relief, babay..


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay. Shit. You're right. 

Two people. 

lol.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

Five. Now it's up to five.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, did someone say something?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

_*You have ignored too many people in the last 24 hours, try again later.*_


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 9, 2007)

There's too many commercials during my show... Just get to House darn it!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2007)

Could somebody please ignore Santa for me!


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 9, 2007)

**ignored**


----------



## TCUBOB (Oct 11, 2007)

Dammit, Sam....I'm greatly enjoying the Halloween hands on your new avatar.

Yeah, ok.....as complaints go, it's pretty lame, but....hey, it is what it is.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 11, 2007)

Given the tragedy that seems to be following me around these days my complaint is pretty minor but mine is about my dog. I love her but she gets chronic ear infections and she woke me up after three hours of sleep by constantly shaking her head. Over and over and over.

She's going to the pooch doc today for yet more anti-fungal drops. I love her, and I feel badly for her, but I'd love her even more if she hadn't woke me up in that particular way, at that particular time.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 11, 2007)

Group project, group project, group project; get off here and do the freaking group project!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Gah....Sammie...that is depressing.


----------



## Tina (Oct 12, 2007)

Personally, I find it more disgusting than depressing. Can't ever eat another of their burgers again, and haven't for years now. Ew.


----------



## Friday (Oct 12, 2007)

I wish they'd stop worrying about biggerer and start focusing on betterer. I hate that I can't get a really good burger without going to a fairly decent restaurant. Of course, I really hate that I can't get one medium rare anymore either.


----------



## Tina (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't want to these days, with the meat-handling practices now. I remember my dad eating steak tartar. *shudder* Then again, he also ate cow's brains and rattlesnake, though not in the same meal.





As I'm really not much of a burger person, In-n-Out is fine for me.


----------



## TCUBOB (Oct 12, 2007)

See, that pic really grosses me out because you can see that the lettuce is paper or vinyl or something and the cheese is plastic. They probably coated the plastic meat patties with clear nail polish or something to make them "glisten." Ewww.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 12, 2007)

I ran across a Japanese website featuring everything that's new, hip and popular among Japanese youth. They're all over these giant McDeath burgers: 







So much so, that there was an actual shortage (read: _intentional _shortage to drive up interest and create a marketed frenzy): 
_
"More Mega Mac news just in. Apparently, the 350 yen ($2.89/&#65533;1.47) burgers have become so popular that the chain is being forced to limit sales to several dozen/several hundred a day, depending on the restaurant in question. Customers who have been refused a Mega Mac are presented with a coupon allowing them to buy one at a later time for the discounted price of 190 yen ($1.57/80p). Theyll have to get in line again though; queues are forming before opening time, and some restaurants claim to be selling out of the Mega Mac before noon."​_
Not sure if the shortage, or boredom is responsible for this, however: 






which was detailed almost burger-by-burger on a website. Note the chopsticks needed to keep the repulsive structure upright.

Nothing fake about that one, Bob. 

But, perhaps it's just burgers in general that fascinate the Japanese: 





_
"Hmm, what to snack on in-between Trout Burgers and Mega Macs. Yes, of course, Every Burgers! Chocolate and biscuit in tiny burger form!"​_


----------



## TCUBOB (Oct 12, 2007)

You know, I occasionally wonder about the Japanese. But then again, they probably occasionally wonder about us.

Still. Seaweed-flavored ice cream.....I'm trying to think of the American equivalent.....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 12, 2007)

I really want it to be 5:20.... right now. So I can be boarding the plane. OMG I cant stand it! Almost a 10 hour layover...got in at 7:25 am and plane leaves at 5:50 pm. I would say thank god for laptops, but I'm draining the battery in need of entertainment. I got yelled at by a custodian for trying to plug in the charger. My only saving grace will be an open seat next to me on the next flight, and some good movies. Last time we got to see 3 of them and i drifted in and out of dreamland. So hopefully this will be similar. Except this time hopefully the arm rest goes all the way up. 


Vent done...


----------



## Tina (Oct 12, 2007)

Sasha, already??!! Woo hoo!! I'm really glad for you, and have my fingers crossed for an open seat next to you (when you check in you can ask them to block it for you, and often they will if they can -- sometimes a nice person will even upgrade your ticket for free), a stress-free flight, and a wonderful, yummy reunion with cutie pie.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, I got out of bed at 5:45 to be ready at the 7:00 time my friend chose to meet and start our breakfast and shopping filled Saturday...and when I called to give her a friendly reminder at 7:20, because she wasn't here yet..SHE WAS STILL IN BED! Grrrr! I'm sure we're still going to have fun, but that irked me!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sasha, already??!! Woo hoo!! I'm really glad for you, and have my fingers crossed for an open seat next to you (when you check in you can ask them to block it for you, and often they will if they can -- sometimes a nice person will even upgrade your ticket for free), a stress-free flight, and a wonderful, yummy reunion with cutie pie.



I got an open seat on next to me on both flights... and other than the 10 hour lay over it wasnt bad. I was greeted by a tall brit man in a suit when I arrived. I was like great. I stink of travelers funk and your in a suit. lol No it was sweet. Im still adjusting to the time difference. Bleh.


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, jet lag sucks. I'm really glad for you that you had those seats next to you open. 

I guess the answer to the jet lag thing is to spend plenty of time in bed...

I'm really happy for you and for the two of you. And for us, because I expect we'll get lots of cute pics.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> I guess the answer to the jet lag thing is to spend plenty of time in bed...



I think you mean a lot of time sleeping.

There's a difference.


----------



## TCUBOB (Oct 19, 2007)

Not if you're doing it right, Blackjack....not if you're doing it right.....


----------



## Santaclear (May 22, 2008)

I've never really liked the word _hottie._ Just letting y'all know.


----------



## Suze (May 22, 2008)

............................................ 

View attachment hottie_nottie.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (May 23, 2008)

Tina said:


> I wouldn't want to these days, with the meat-handling practices now. I remember my dad eating steak tartar. *shudder* Then again, he also ate cow's brains and rattlesnake, though not in the same meal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, great. Now I'm hungry for an In-N-Out burger, and there isn't one within 500 miles of here... 

-Rusty


----------



## RedVelvet (May 23, 2008)

Double double with cheese, please.....sigh...





Speaking of cheese.....when WILL people quit giving Paris Hilton a fecking forum in which to appear? Seriously....what DOES this woman do thats in the slightest bit talented or interesting or charming in any way?

Christ.....woman irritates me no end.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

Necrobump. Because sometimes you wanna complain about being annoyed, ya know? 

Complaint: bigotry, bannings and self-centered, ignorant dolts who just._don't_.get.it... yet are so SURE they do.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 7, 2008)

I wanna complain about general annoyances.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to complain about people not trying hard enough.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 13, 2009)

The forums keep randomly switching to 'Imagize' style when I click on posts or links. WTF? And it also just logged me out fer no good reason. And no, this wasn't the usual 2-week logout. 

I loved imagize style back in the day - but the icons and widgets were never replaced (pity, that) during the big server nuke - so now it's unusable. SO STOP SWITCHING TO IT THEN! *fist pump to sky*


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

Some people are so hypocritical and juvenile!


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 13, 2009)

After a long day of walking from Arkansas to Egypt and back again, MY FEET HURT!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm completely, totally exhausted-but, I could seriously find the energy for a good romp in the hay right now. Alas, I have NO SEXUAL FRIEND RIGHT NOW.


fwb, please? (in case you missed it, i'm complaining about my lack of boy-toy)






(too much information? suck it!)


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 14, 2009)

Darn my not-being-able-to-spend-more-time-on-Dims dilemma!!!


----------



## Pixelpops (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in a crazy amount of pain, and have spent most of the day in a codeine induced sleep. Despite knowing this, a certain person has decided to threaten to kill themselves and now not text me back. So now I'm going to be freaking out for the rest of the night, despite the fact that I really need to sleep >_< Thank you world. srsly.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 15, 2009)

the weekend's going far too quick and i havent even done any work yet!


----------



## Cors (Feb 15, 2009)

My flatmate ate some of the leftover sushi I was planning to have for breakfast. :/


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 17, 2009)

You're oversensitive - 
You're being ridiculous - 
Get a sense of humor - 
Oh lighten up -
it's just _pretend _rape, and _pretend _forced abortion
it's only a _few _"not fun" deaths
it's only a couple hundred slang terms for female (and only female) genitalia
etc, ...​




Go to hell.


----------



## Cors (Feb 17, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> You're oversensitive -
> You're being ridiculous -
> Get a sense of humor -
> Oh lighten up -
> ...




Indeed. :/


----------



## mossystate (Feb 17, 2009)

Those red words could not be made big enough.

I wish sexism mattered to more people, or that more people were not so stupid and could connect some dots, and not be afraid of being ' unpopular '.

I am grateful for having been raised to have a pretty damned decent core.

Ok, so there is a mixture of complaints and confession. It's all goooood.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 17, 2009)

elle camino said:


> i can honestly say i did not expect you to know it was a band name.




I totally knew it was!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't know there were so many 'other' places discussing what goes on here. What the fuck.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 5, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I didn't know there were so many 'other' places discussing what goes on here. What the fuck.



AIM
Yahoo
MSN

For a good time .. you know what to do. :wubu:

Unless there is another board out there that exists for the sole purpose of discussing Dimensions. It probably has some pretty awesome topics.

The what is annoying you about the what is annoying you right now thread THREAD.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 5, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I didn't know there were so many 'other' places discussing what goes on here. What the fuck.



I didn't know it, either.

And, I don't care.

What I don't know isn't going to keep me up at night.

What I do know, if I find out about it, is easily shrugged off (then again, I don't assume that people are dishing about me ... I'm about as interesting and controversial as a dish _towel_). 

I don't think that whole other boards are being created with the express purpose of people gossiping and spreading vicious rumors about other Dims members. What would be the point? That's what PM's are for


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> AIM
> Yahoo
> MSN
> For a good time .. you know what to do. :wubu:
> ...


Yeah, this is actual other boards. Several of them, from the tone of it. I don't know if any have the _sole_ purpose of whining about Dim people, but at this point it wouldn't shock me. 

People are gonna talk, and that doesn't surprise me. But when they insist on making sure it gets back to the people they're talking about - that's where it gets pathetic.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 5, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yeah, this is actual other boards. Several of them, from the tone of it. I don't know if any have the _sole_ purpose of whining about Dim people, but at this point it wouldn't shock me.
> 
> People are gonna talk, and that doesn't surprise me. But when they insist on making sure it gets back to the people they're talking about - that's where it gets pathetic.



Samantha, I'm not making any comments to you, just leap-frogging off what you've written. This isn't specific. I have no problem with you at all. 

I hate this kind of stuff.

Gossip and vague innuendo.

Somebody did something, somebody said something to somebody else, and blah blah blah this juicy detail, blah blah that delectable tidbit out of context out of context out of context ... passed down, and down, and down and we're all sitting here, grown adults, playing a juvenile version of the Telephone game.

If anyone has SPECIFIC DETAILS and FIRSTHAND KNOWLEDGE of teh horror that is OTHER BOARDS designed to spread vicious lies and gossip about Dims members ... then let that person step forward. Hiding in the shadows and feeding tidbits of gossip to other people who then publicly allude to what they've been fed ... that's beyond ridiculous. I hate vague allusions. They seldom contain much more than a (contextually irrelevant) tiny nugget of truth.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate thinking ive befriended a guy and then he just up and quits talking to me...wtf?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Samantha, I'm not making any comments to you, just leap-frogging off what you've written. This isn't specific. I have no problem with you at all.
> I hate this kind of stuff.
> Gossip and vague innuendo.
> Somebody did something, somebody said something to somebody else, and blah blah blah this juicy detail, blah blah that delectable tidbit out of context out of context out of context ... passed down, and down, and down and we're all sitting here, grown adults, playing a juvenile version of the Telephone game.
> If anyone has SPECIFIC DETAILS and FIRSTHAND KNOWLEDGE of teh horror that is OTHER BOARDS designed to spread vicious lies and gossip about Dims members ... then let that person step forward. Hiding in the shadows and feeding tidbits of gossip to other people who then publicly allude to what they've been fed ... that's beyond ridiculous. I hate vague allusions. They seldom contain much more than a (contextually irrelevant) tiny nugget of truth.


I understand and agree, Traci. Lest I seem hypocritical, I didn't point out the source of my first post about this because it's pretty obvious, and obviously you've seen it. If anyone else wonders, it's there for all to see on the 'new bbw board' thread. I'd probably get in trouble for linking it. 

There's always the odd purposely-vague post from someone just blowing off steam. I understand those, and I'm fine with them. I've written quite a few myself, and they're not designed to start a firestorm. I think it's important to have the freedom to relieve frustration (but *not* hurt people) by making those posts.

But this bullshit about dropping a bombshell and then remaining purposely unspecific as people squirm... it just sucks. It's manipulative carpet bombing, designed to impact as many as possible while the bomber plays puppet master... gleefully watching people struggle to deal with what little real information is doled out. There might not even *be* any horrible gossip "out _there_", but it doesn't matter. The value in this nonsense is that the rumor of it is out. 

I hate it. I hate it because some innocent person who's feeling unsure about stuff (but will NEVER say so) is wondering if they're being talked about, or if their personal and private posts are being passed around. It causes them to doubt other people and feel bad about themselves. That damage gets done, and there's no way to repair it. I know, because I've been that person in the past.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I hate thinking ive befriended a guy and then he just up and quits talking to me...wtf?



Thank him (in your head, lol) for saving you from wasting any more time on him. He's made it very easy that way.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I hate thinking ive befriended a guy and then he just up and quits talking to me...wtf?



I'm sorry, it sucks to be let down like that.  However....



SamanthaNY said:


> Thank him (in your head, lol) for saving you from wasting any more time on him. He's made it very easy that way.



I have to totally agree with her on this one.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 5, 2009)

I would like to moan that out of the 5 friends I have in my hometown (where i am now living again *sigh*) I am the only single one. It's not faaaaaaaaair! *sulks* Less that I want a partner, more than I want some single friends to hang out with on Saturday nights! Not that I bedgrudge my friends happiness or anything obviously


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 5, 2009)

The run yesterday made me sick. It was sunny, but Oklahoma winds suck ass.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 6, 2009)

Whoopi Goldberg is ruining vest-wearing for all of us. 

RUINING IT, I tell you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2009)

Daytime programming sucks!! I'm between netflix shipments and have nothing but crappy stuff to watch this afternoon  I would pick up a book but i need some sleep tonight after two nights in a row trying to finish two books. (yeah i read a book in one day..)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 13, 2009)

Bandwidth wasting, self-ego puffing and attention whoring displays of insecurity and neediness.

^sanctimonious and self aggrandizing, add those in too.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 13, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Bandwidth wasting, self-ego puffing and attention whoring displays of insecurity and neediness.
> 
> ^sanctimonious and self aggrandizing, add those in too.



If you're talking about the same thing that I'm thinking of... you put it better (and more politely) than I was going to.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 13, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> If you're talking about the same thing that I'm thinking of... you put it better (and more politely) than I was going to.



Mine was polite?!?  

People never say that about me. *feels Beej's forehead for signs of delusion-producing fever*


----------



## frankman (Mar 13, 2009)

I hate my alarm clock. It's in my cellphone, which I hate too. And I hate mornings. And I hate work that starts in the morning. I hate that I have to go to bed to get a decent amount of sleep, instead of reading all your complaints. 

Stupid time system.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Mine was polite?!?
> 
> People never say that about me. *feels Beej's forehead for signs of delusion-producing fever*



It wasn't polite, but it was far more so than mine would've been, that's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Daytime programming sucks!!* I'm between netflix shipments and have nothing but crappy stuff to watch this afternoon*  I would pick up a book but i need some sleep tonight after two nights in a row trying to finish two books. (yeah i read a book in one day..)



You know you can go to the Netflix site and watch movies online, too?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 15, 2009)

Do people READ the posts in front of them before they add something to a thread? :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 15, 2009)

ahahahahaaha. I was coming here to post the EXACT same THING, Sam!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 15, 2009)

Fucking pisses me off so much when people post without reading the other posts in the thread, especially the more recent ones.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 16, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Fucking pisses me off so much when people post without reading the other posts in the thread, especially the more recent ones.


Does anyone even bother reading other posts in a thread?
I wonder if this bothers anyone.

-Rusty 
(What do you mean, *I* am Captain Oblivious? Oh, right, that _would_ explain the spandex suit and cape with the "CO" logo that I'm wearing...)


----------



## mossystate (Mar 16, 2009)

ShutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutuphavethegoodsensetoshutthefuckupshutupshutupwereyoudroppedontheheadwhenyouwerebornandeverydaysinceshutupshutupshutupshutupscaryscaryomgshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupyoufuckingmoronshutupshutupshutupbythewaydidIhappentosayshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupup.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> ShutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutuphavethegoodsensetoshutthefuckupshutupshutupwereyoudroppedontheheadwhenyouwerebornandeverydaysinceshutupshutupshutupshutupscaryscaryomgshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupyoufuckingmoronshutupshutupshutupbythewaydidIhappentosayshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupup.






Oooooh I saw a "wordy dird" in there and not a single comma. This is upsetting. 


And I am going to complain about this.


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

i smell another 'occasionally dims-related annoyance thread' 
...in disguise of course. 


ahem
j/k guys ;D


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 17, 2009)

- Purchased World Of Warcraft at Best Buy so that I can play with fellow Dimensions people
- Came home and began installing the game
- Am now sitting here downloading *3 Gigabytes* (3,000 Megabytes) worth of patches...

What the FUCK!?
Not only can I not play the game when I purchased it but I have to either leave my computer on downloaded the patches or turn it off during work hours, come home and continue downloading the patches until I'm finally done...
Guess I'll join you guys in game next week...
- Approximately 25 hours left...
Don't even get me started on _why_ it's taking so long to download... Stupid Blizzard.

So retarded...


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2009)

I am a little tired of people ( online and real life ) who want to come to me as a dumping ground to yap about people they have an issue with, and then see them have some freakish moment of wanting to be a ' better person ' and slip on some mask...until the next time they are irritated. Just keep your shit to yourself and not ask for input. I am not interested. It sometimes feel like I am...oh....being used, something you claim to not like when it happens to you.

*GrumblePffft*


----------



## Rowan (Mar 18, 2009)

I get so tired of seeing posts of "Oh, I won't be here at such a such a time" or "i'll be lucky to be alive then"...and when someone says something the person's all.....Oh...well im sick now...or oh i might get hit by a truck. Give me a break! If you're suicidal because you think your life is shit...join the crowd...go get some help. If you're not suicidal and you're saying shit like that to get attention...shut the fuck up. Find a more constructive positive way to get attention. Jesus.

*grumbles* /end rant


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I get so tired of seeing posts of "Oh, I won't be here at such a such a time" or "i'll be lucky to be alive then"...and when someone says something the person's all.....Oh...well im sick now...or oh i might get hit by a truck. Give me a break! If you're suicidal because you think your life is shit...join the crowd...go get some help. If you're not suicidal and *you're saying shit like that to get attention...shut the fuck up*. Find a more constructive positive way to get attention. Jesus.
> 
> *grumbles* /end rant



This.

The constant drama queening and pity-partying is annoying, and shameful in the presence of people who are mourning a real loss, or struggling to get through very real and tragic circumstances.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 18, 2009)

Being dumpt sucks...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Being dumpt sucks...



Sorry, dude. 

- - - - - 

Someone jokingly brought up the idea of "RosaParksBombshell", and now, not only that name, but also it's associated and VERY unpleasant images are stuck in my head.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 19, 2009)

The side effects from the borderline worthless meds for leg cramps now that I can't get quinine. Totally out of it...like I'm only half awake.


----------



## frankman (Mar 21, 2009)

My stupid screen's broken: it has three +/- 1" wide lines running from top to bottom (or the other way around) where the colorscheme is all messed up. It's distracting as hell.


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

The new green day song is shit! .


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2009)

george83 said:


> The new green day song is shit! .



Is this post from like, a time machine or something?

Green Day has sucked pretty constantly for _years_.


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Is this post from like, a time machine or something?
> 
> Green Day has sucked pretty constantly for _years_.



The First few Green Day albums were brill, mainly Kerplunk and Dookie, insomic and nimrod were alright but nothing special in my books but I think with warning they were back on form. 

Amercian Idiot as much as I liked it at the time it has gotten old really quick and now its prob my least fave album of theirs. 

I just hope the rest of the new album is better than the title track, or Green Day have really died.


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK HAS HAPPENED TO MAN UTD!!! 2 NIL DOWN AND 2 PLAYERS SENT OFF AGAINST FULHAM!!!!!!!!!!!

This game should have been a stroll in the park


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2009)

Agents who don't return phone calls when they tell you they'll be calling back.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 23, 2009)

She was The Clip of the Week.

THE GODDAMN CLIP OF THE WEEK ON THE MARCH 22ND SHOW.


Fuck.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 23, 2009)

Tooz said:


> She was The Clip of the Week.
> 
> THE GODDAMN CLIP OF THE WEEK ON THE MARCH 22ND SHOW.
> 
> ...


*snort*

Octomom is sooo jealous.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


> She was The Clip of the Week.
> 
> THE GODDAMN CLIP OF THE WEEK ON THE MARCH 22ND SHOW.
> 
> ...



Kelly and I were watching The Soup, generally enjoying ourselves when then the Clip of the Week played and I got to see Kelly pull a DEAD SERIOUS IRL FACEPALM along with an annoyed "UGHHHHHHHH"

But as for actual grievances on my end, missing Converge at the ICC is up there along with my amazing job repelling superpowers.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 24, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Kelly and I were watching The Soup, generally enjoying ourselves when then the Clip of the Week played and I got to see Kelly pull a DEAD SERIOUS IRL FACEPALM along with an annoyed "UGHHHHHHHH"



THE WORST PART is I TOTALLY CALLED IT. I was like, "KEVIN. We gotta watch DA SOOP. I has a feelin'."

AND I WAS RIGHT. dfkbgifdkvgfntimhdtdylimiulj


----------



## Proner (Mar 24, 2009)

george83 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK HAS HAPPENED TO MAN UTD!!! 2 NIL DOWN AND 2 PLAYERS SENT OFF AGAINST FULHAM!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This game should have been a stroll in the park



Since the Champion's League match they seemed exhausted especially mentaly, Vidic was sent off against Liverpool and Paul Scholes and Wayne Rooney against Fulham.
But they are still first and I think these underperformances will stop very soon, Manchester Utd is a great team.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 25, 2009)

I had an FGD and now have a lovely goose egg on my leg. My knee is stiff and swollen. I'm not sure I will be able to walk in the morning. Did I mention I'm in Montreal on business? Fawk, I just wish I were home. 

*feels better now that she got the whining out of her system*


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Idiots who drop off animals instead of caring for them.
Especially when it's obvious that it's been awhile since they've eaten, are being devoured by mange and fit the symptoms of other various things. You COULD have taken it to the vet to be put down if nothing else.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 29, 2009)

It'd be nice if people didn't insist on using others while they manufacture ways to blow up their own ego. Which seems now to be an hourly necessity. 

In other words, go blow yourself.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 29, 2009)

I hate that i want to self harm for the first time in years...

*growly*


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> Idiots who drop off animals instead of caring for them.
> Especially when it's obvious that it's been awhile since they've eaten, are being devoured by mange and fit the symptoms of other various things. You COULD have taken it to the vet to be put down if nothing else.



People who abuse animals should have a special corner of hell all their own.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 29, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I hate that i want to self harm for the first time in years...
> 
> *growly*



You really need to get out of the situation you are living in. There must be programs in your area that will help you get set up in a new place.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 29, 2009)

Mom...and...fat women with low self esteem.

Who are...people you can blame for all of your problems.


You are correct, Mossystate! You win this lovely, 1980's Nagel print...and a case of Pasta Roni!!


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 29, 2009)

I played soccer this evening and my team lost for the fifth time. I failed two shots. Maybe eating chocolate in a rush in the day wasn't that good XD


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I played soccer this evening and my team lost for the fifth time. I failed two shots. Maybe eating chocolate in a rush in the day wasn't that good XD




Gee....you have any pics of you in those soccer shorts? :batting:


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gee....you have any pics of you in those soccer shorts? :batting:



I'll try to post some for you and all the ladies who want to see it:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

Ex Smokers In Wisconsin, Rooting For This 'statewide Smoking Ban' Crap.

Eff You.
Just Because You Quit Smokinggg, Doesn't Make You Any Effing Better Than Us Smokers. And Just Because Your So Weak As To Not Be Able To Look At Someone Smoking, Without Having To Light Up, Doesn't Mean We Should All Cater To Your Ass And Not Smoke Around You People. 

Guess What? Don't Like Working At A Smokey Bar? Why -now- ? Huh? You Didn't Have To Take That Job, And If Its So Bothersome, Why Didn't You Complain Before? Huh? Huh?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 31, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I'll try to post some for you and all the ladies who want to see it:happy:



I would rather have a crisp hundred dollar bill. Nothing personal!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 31, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ex Smokers In Wisconsin, Rooting For This 'statewide Smoking Ban' Crap.
> 
> Eff You.
> Just Because You Quit Smokinggg, Doesn't Make You Any Effing Better Than Us Smokers. And Just Because Your So Weak As To Not Be Able To Look At Someone Smoking, Without Having To Light Up, Doesn't Mean We Should All Cater To Your Ass And Not Smoke Around You People.
> ...



So, you uh, like caps, huh?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 31, 2009)

Eheheheheh.

Tell me about your parts.

Eheheheheh.


No, really, I am almost there.



Eheheheheh.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 31, 2009)

I just burned my thumb with a lighter, and it's burning really bad. That stingy throb only burns give you...and it's hard for me to type with aloe on my thumb, the spacebar is slimmmmmy now.

fuck.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ex Smokers In Wisconsin, Rooting For This 'statewide Smoking Ban' Crap.
> 
> Eff You.
> Just Because You Quit Smokinggg, Doesn't Make You Any Effing Better Than Us Smokers. And Just Because Your So Weak As To Not Be Able To Look At Someone Smoking, Without Having To Light Up, Doesn't Mean We Should All Cater To Your Ass And Not Smoke Around You People.
> ...



As a non-smoker, I like the state-wide smoking bans. The problem with smoking indoors is not so much "weak ex-smokers," so much as it presents a health hazard (second hand smoke) for those who don't smoke. It is not fair to us. You CHOOSE to smoke. As far as taking a job, are you kidding me? Especially now, people will take jobs where they can get them.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 31, 2009)

Banks wanting to sell their toxic assets. Here I want to buy one of their underwater properties and they drag their feet.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2009)

Tooz said:


> As a non-smoker, I like the state-wide smoking bans. The problem with smoking indoors is not so much "weak ex-smokers," so much as it presents a health hazard (second hand smoke) for those who don't smoke. It is not fair to us. You CHOOSE to smoke. As far as taking a job, are you kidding me? Especially now, people will take jobs where they can get them.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 31, 2009)

Tooz said:


> As a non-smoker, I like the state-wide smoking bans. The problem with smoking indoors is not so much "weak ex-smokers," so much as it presents a health hazard (second hand smoke) for those who don't smoke. It is not fair to us. You CHOOSE to smoke. As far as taking a job, are you kidding me? Especially now, people will take jobs where they can get them.



I agree. We have had a no smoking indoor law in Ontario for a long time now. It's great to be able to go out to a bar/club/pub with friends and not smell like cigarettes and not to have to use my asthma inhaler several times when I'm out!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ex Smokers In Wisconsin, Rooting For This 'statewide Smoking Ban' Crap.
> 
> Eff You.
> Just Because You Quit Smokinggg, Doesn't Make You Any Effing Better Than Us Smokers. And Just Because Your So Weak As To Not Be Able To Look At Someone Smoking, Without Having To Light Up, Doesn't Mean We Should All Cater To Your Ass And Not Smoke Around You People.
> ...





Tooz said:


> As a non-smoker, I like the state-wide smoking bans. The problem with smoking indoors is not so much "weak ex-smokers," so much as it presents a health hazard (second hand smoke) for those who don't smoke. It is not fair to us. You CHOOSE to smoke. As far as taking a job, are you kidding me? Especially now, people will take jobs where they can get them.


Tooz is correct, and your position of deserving to smoke anywhere you please is indefensible. There can't be a person alive who doesn't know that smoking has dire health consequences for more than just the smoker. You can still choose to smoke if you want, but claims of 'bein' oppressed' for it are just ridiculous. 

Also, the bit about non-smokers being weak and telling them to work elsewhere is arrogant and it makes you sound dumb. You're _not _dumb, so rethink that statement, and just say you miss being able to smoke everywhere. That's all that's needed, and everyone can understand that feeling even if they don't support it. 


BothGunsBlazing said:


> So, you uh, like caps, huh?


Seriously, what's with the caps. It hurts to read all that.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> I agree. We have had a no smoking indoor law in Ontario for a long time now. It's great to be able to go out to a bar/club/pub with friends and not smell like cigarettes and not to have to use my asthma inhaler several times when I'm out!



Yes! When I was younger, I would go to this little venue in Providence, RI for all-ages shows. I would come out REEKING for DAYS. It sucked. Now, recently, I went to a place in Boston, and it was great to not just be smelly as hell after.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 1, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ex Smokers In Wisconsin, Rooting For This 'statewide Smoking Ban' Crap.
> 
> Eff You.
> Just Because You Quit Smokinggg, Doesn't Make You Any Effing Better Than Us Smokers. And Just Because Your So Weak As To Not Be Able To Look At Someone Smoking, Without Having To Light Up, Doesn't Mean We Should All Cater To Your Ass And Not Smoke Around You People.
> ...



This ... stuns me. The ... sense of personal entitlement. Wow.

Why should anyone be forcibly subjected to your second-hand smoke? Sure, you have the right to light up -- in your own home or vehicle (hopefully, not with children present). You should never have had the right to light up and pollute the air that I breathe. You should consider yourself fortunate that you've been allowed to do so for so long, and resign yourself to the fact that public opinion has turned, and people are no longer willing to breathe in the poisonous air that you exhale with every puff on that cigarette.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> This ... stuns me. The ... sense of personal entitlement. Wow.
> 
> Why should anyone be forcibly subjected to your second-hand smoke? Sure, you have the right to light up -- in your own home or vehicle (hopefully, not with children present). You should never have had the right to light up and pollute the air that I breathe. You should consider yourself fortunate that you've been allowed to do so for so long, and resign yourself to the fact that public opinion has turned, and people are no longer willing to breathe in the poisonous air that you exhale with every puff on that cigarette.



THIS.

Plus no TV for a week should suffice.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2009)

There's a no smoking law in New York.. it's been that way for a few years already. It's fucking great! I don't even mind smoke that much honestly.. as long as there is proper ventilation and such but when you combine 50 people smoking in a resturant or bar.. it's horrible! I remember when I was little and you could go to the smoking section of a resturant or hotel, and now, it's all smoke free. Even as a occasional smoker, I love the non smoking law because it's disgusting to be eating my dinner or trying to sleep and all I can smell is someone elses second hand smoke. Plus, when I think of how much second hand smoke I inhaled without even realizing it as a little kid, it makes me shudder. Even back in like, the early 90's people didn't think it was that bad to smoke near a kid and both my parents, plus other relatives, PLUS all the people everywhere else (resturants, hotels, whatever) were smoking it up. I'd never purposely subject people, especially nonsmokers and kids, to my second hand smoke. It's dangerous.. and gross. I think it's great that other states are making this a law as well.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> This ... stuns me. The ... sense of personal entitlement. Wow.
> 
> Why should anyone be forcibly subjected to your second-hand smoke? Sure, you have the right to light up -- in your own home or vehicle (hopefully, not with children present). You should never have had the right to light up and pollute the air that I breathe. You should consider yourself fortunate that you've been allowed to do so for so long, and resign yourself to the fact that public opinion has turned, and people are no longer willing to breathe in the poisonous air that you exhale with every puff on that cigarette.



This start was restricting the legal act of smoking in government buildings, public spaces for all. I think your statement above FULLY applies, Trampi. I have to go to the DMV or the courthouse, city hall, etc. The government can regulate what is and is not acceptable. 

Then government said that businesses, privately owned businesses, could not allow smoking in their building which they own and operate. This is where it crosses the line. I do not need to go to a bar or restaurant, I do not need to work there. It does not impede my basic rights of movement, assembly and free speech. The government is restricting the rights of businesses, privately owned, to do as they please (as it applies to legal activities LIKE SMOKING). 

Do you think it will stop there? Cars, your cars, your house. I wouldn't have believed government restricting rights of private businesses. Why not your home? Give me one good reason why that law is not coming?

Politicians should ban smoking once and for all. The spineless twits have no balls or ovaries for it and thus trample individual rights in the name of incrementally banning a legal activity. 

And I hate smoke. HATE IT. Never tried it once. But the freedoms that the banners are chipping away at will be around long after cigarette smoking has been declared illegal. 

So put down the donut, you have exceeded your government allowance for calories in your own home. And it is made with trans fat. Ban away. Banny banny banny.


----------



## Sugar (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG it's a complaint thread people. If she wants to say ignorant things that the vast majority of the educated population disagrees with (for a very good reason)...let her. 

People get on these threads and say stupid shit all the time! 

Maybe next time one of those women who is always complaining about relationships complains we can tell her EXACTLY why she can't work it out because it's so blantantly obvious to the rest of us why she can't get a date that has a full set of teeth...:doh:

As for my personal annoyance...the Broncos. Way to go new coach, way to f'n go!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2009)

Lucky said:


> OMG it's a complaint thread people. If she wants to say ignorant things that the vast majority of the educated population disagrees with (for a very good reason)...let her.



technically ... complaining about a complaint is valid in the complaint thread!

So. ~WhAtever~


----------



## mossystate (Apr 1, 2009)

Somebody is feeling salty!!!!^^^



My complaint is an oldie. I log on, and am immediately messaged by some married man who thinks I give a shit that his wife is not what turns his crank, and she does not " understand meeeeeee ". Dude...I don't care...really. When I suggested divorce ( one of the three quick messages before I blocked his sorry ass ), I got the old " I stay for the kids ". Go find some chick who wants to coddle some asshole like you, and wants to help you emotionally cheat on your disliked wifey. K? K.

I mean, I had finally stopped getting IM's from Nigerian scammers...now the marrieds have been let out of their cages.

I also need to complain that I have to be out in this rain/snow mix. Sooooooo cold!


----------



## Sugar (Apr 1, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> technically ... complaining about a complaint is valid in the complaint thread!
> 
> So. ~WhAtever~



Yeah well I'm going to complain about you complaining about me complaining about complaints regarding her complaint.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> This start was restricting the legal act of smoking in government buildings, public spaces for all. I think your statement above FULLY applies, Trampi. I have to go to the DMV or the courthouse, city hall, etc. The government can regulate what is and is not acceptable.
> 
> Then government said that businesses, privately owned businesses, could not allow smoking in their building which they own and operate. This is where it crosses the line. I do not need to go to a bar or restaurant, I do not need to work there. It does not impede my basic rights of movement, assembly and free speech. The government is restricting the rights of businesses, privately owned, to do as they please (as it applies to legal activities LIKE SMOKING).
> 
> ...



Mr. Spanky, I've just rid myself of a nasty case of the flu, so I can assure you, I'm not indulging in donuts. More like a bag of fritos and a jar of bean dip, m'kay? 

We're going to have to agree to disagree on the smoking ban as it applies to business owners, because I don't believe that smoking in public should ever have *been* legal, much the same way that we don't allow people to drink and drive. Second-hand smoke is hazardous to the health of the people breathing it in. To that end, my right to breathe non-poisoned air trumps someone else's "right" to indulge in public smoking.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> a jar of bean dip, m'kay?




People around you might want a law against you fouling their air.

Toots


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> People around you might want a law against you fouling their air.
> 
> Toots



Sweets, don't you have your hands full with consoling Mr. Unhappily Married guy?  (She just doesn't understaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand me, I can't affffffffffffffffffffffffffford a divorce, I'm staying for the chilllllllllllllllllldren -- won't someone PLEASE think of the children????? ... that about sum it up?)

And I'm (blissfully) home *alone* today, minus lil nutbrown hare and big nutbrown hare. No harm, no foul.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sweets, don't you have your hands full with consoling Mr. Unhappily Married guy?  (She just doesn't understaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand me, I can't affffffffffffffffffffffffffford a divorce, I'm staying for the chilllllllllllllllllldren -- won't someone PLEASE think of the children????? ... that about sum it up?)
> 
> And I'm (blissfully) home *alone* today, minus lil nutbrown hare and big nutbrown hare. No harm, no foul.



Don't you read my words? Oh, of course you don't. In my last message to the guy, I gave him the link to Dims.

nutbrowns...hehehe...open a window before they come back to the homestead


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Somebody is feeling salty!!!!^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, this guy messaged me today too. He was all like .. 

I am unhappy in my marriage and I am only staying in it for my children whom I love very much.

APRIL FOOLS! I DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT THEM EITHER! LOLLOLOLOLOL

so, how 'bout it? :wubu::wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 1, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh man, this guy messaged me today too. He was all like ..
> 
> I am unhappy in my marriage and I am only staying in it for my children whom I love very much.
> 
> ...



Proving that you are a VERY goof FA catch!!! Now, out of the pool...it needs to be chlorinated.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 1, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh man, this guy messaged me today too. He was all like ..
> 
> I am unhappy in my marriage and I am only staying in it for my children whom I love very much.
> 
> ...



I so love honesty in a man, don't you? :wubu::wubu:

And Mossy the Thing, I cling to your every word. Osmosis, baybee. We go together like ... well, like poop and cotton. In this equation, I'm the cotton. K? K.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> And Mossy the Thing, I cling to your every word. Osmosis, baybee. We go together like ... well, like poop and cotton. In this equation, I'm the cotton. K? K.



Of course you are. You want to have me all over you. And, I am afraid this line on conversation is going to attract certain...ummmm...flies.

* fleas...errrr.....flees *

Now, I just got an email from eHarmony. I can't wait to see who my new free matches will be!!!

fucking site....I canNOT get them to take me off their email list


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Of course you are. You want to have me all over you. And, I am afraid this line on conversation is going to attract certain...ummmm...flies.
> 
> * fleas...errrr.....flees *
> 
> ...



I know, coz it's soooooooooooooooo sexy, talking about poop 'n stuff 

And hon? Confession time: you canNOT get them to take you off their email list coz I just keep signing you up. It's just another way of expressing my love. An ALTERNATIVE way, if you will.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I know, coz it's soooooooooooooooo sexy, talking about poop 'n stuff
> 
> And hon? Confession time: you canNOT get them to take you off their email list coz I just keep signing you up. It's just another way of expressing my love. An ALTERNATIVE way, if you will.



Thanks. I sure appreciate all the camping, hunting, fishing, LOTR watching, comic book reading, video game playing men coming my way. 

You are a gem.....................with tons of inclusions.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 2, 2009)

What is with the using a quote from yourself in your signature? 

and why won't my smart ass signature not show up for me?! LAME.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 2, 2009)

i think it gets annoying when people come out of the blue with negativity,
it just irks me whether it is directed at me or someone else....of course it is fun to use them as a punching bag for me to release my negativity...


**evil laugh**


----------



## escapist (Apr 2, 2009)

I hate it when a big fat spicy Bratwurst is calling my name, only to find out its been smuggled into the food and its 10x spicery than I expected and now I have heart burn :doh:


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 2, 2009)

Im in my schools computer lab and the chick next to me was talking to the computer she was on. I didnt think any of it at first cause people talk to computers all the time, but she then started talking to her bag and jacket.

stfu crazy lady. i have things to google.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 8, 2009)

The only killin' that needs doin' is to _your _internet connection.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

I think this has to be the worst commercial ever made. I saw it on TV the other day and of course, it's already on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWJ4fK75vPI

Second runner-up is McDonald's for the stupid singing wall mounted fish.. Thank God that campaign seems to be about over.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think this has to be the worst commercial ever made. I saw it on TV the other day and of course, it's already on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWJ4fK75vPI



You know, I've seen maybe three of their commercials, and I'm still not sure whether they're real or spoofs.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to start a thread every time a gun is fired.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 8, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think this has to be the worst commercial ever made. I saw it on TV the other day and of course, it's already on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWJ4fK75vPI
> 
> Second runner-up is McDonald's for the stupid singing wall mounted fish.. Thank God that campaign seems to be about over.


The singing fish is tolerable to me. The Comcast commercials with their monotone droning are worthy of an ear-gouge, though.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 8, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> The singing fish is tolerable to me. The Comcast commercials with their monotone droning are worthy of an ear-gouge, though.



They sound brainwashed. Like brainwashing actually works, just because you add some animated creatures... and the city... and giant... bubbly letters that spell out Comcast....

C, O, M.....

I need Comcast.


----------



## olwen (Apr 8, 2009)

Tourists. I...just grrrr. It really bugs me that just because they speak another language they think it's like a free pass to yell all the damn time in close quarters, and right by my ear. Just rude. I'm starting to think I should find a shirt that says "Don't piss off the natives." in five languages.


----------



## olwen (Apr 8, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think this has to be the worst commercial ever made. I saw it on TV the other day and of course, it's already on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWJ4fK75vPI
> 
> Second runner-up is McDonald's for the stupid singing wall mounted fish.. Thank God that campaign seems to be about over.



Oh snap! That's fucked up. Made me  then :doh:


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 9, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think this has to be the worst commercial ever made. I saw it on TV the other day and of course, it's already on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWJ4fK75vPI
> 
> Second runner-up is McDonald's for the stupid singing wall mounted fish.. Thank God that campaign seems to be about over.


this is the most horrible thing ever!


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 9, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> The singing fish is tolerable to me. The Comcast commercials with their monotone droning are worthy of an ear-gouge, though.


Oh God at least you haven't heard optimum cable commercial in spanish. It makes me want to pull my hair!


----------



## olwen (Apr 9, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Oh God at least you haven't heard optimum cable commercial in spanish. It makes me want to pull my hair!



or worse, the optimum commercials in english that are directed at hispanics that include stereotypical hispanic people. Have you seen the one with the puppets ? Ugh. They seem offensive to me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Oh God at least you haven't heard optimum cable commercial in spanish. It makes me want to pull my hair!





olwen said:


> or worse, the optimum commercials in english that are directed at hispanics that include stereotypical hispanic people. Have you seen the one with the puppets ? Ugh. They seem offensive to me.



Yes Yes Yes. I hate both those commercials. "If hate were people, I'd be CHINA!"


----------



## mossystate (Apr 9, 2009)

The lack of class and decency makes me want to scream...scream, and, wonder how the hell some people were raised, that a ' principal ' is more important than being respectful. Jesus Christ.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2009)

Pompous, agenda-pushing, testicle-centric jackasses.

Edit: And those obsessed with them.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 9, 2009)

You know, in horse racing, how fidgety and restless the horses are when they're in the gate? That'd be me. 

Except....the gate's stuck, the bell's broken, and the repairmen are all on vacation in Antarctica....and the rear gate's been cemented shut. :bounce::blink::bounce:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> You know, in horse racing, how fidgety and restless the horses are when they're in the gate? That'd be me.
> 
> Except....the gate's stuck, the bell's broken, and the repairmen are all on vacation in Antarctica....and the rear gate's been cemented shut. :bounce::blink::bounce:



Silver lining: no tiny man in a multi-colored satin outfit with a jaunty satin hat perched on your back (hopefully?)


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Silver lining: no tiny man in a multi-colored satin outfit with a jaunty satin hat perched on your back (hopefully?)



Well, now that you mention it.....



Nope, no tiny little man, thank goodness. That is something to be thankful for, I guess. :happy: Just....gah, this is a horrible feeling.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 9, 2009)

One of my new shows that I enjoy, even though I don't get TV anymore, is about to be discontinued... Or at least, so the Yahoo! article says. Happens to be #2 on the list.


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 11, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yes Yes Yes. I hate both those commercials. "If hate were people, I'd be CHINA!"



I my sister says I am crazy because I think they a prejudice. They assume because is the "Ramirez Family" they want the telenovela channel. Screw them I am hispanic and we hate novelas.


----------



## CCC (Apr 11, 2009)

One of my roommates has a separate entrance to his private room from the hallway, and has his own door into the bathroom. For some reason he decided to lock the main door to the bathroom, so when I got in at 2am last night needing to pee and brush my teeth, I couldn't get in.
...


----------



## That1BigGirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> One of my new shows that I enjoy, even though I don't get TV anymore, is about to be discontinued... Or at least, so the Yahoo! article says. Happens to be #2 on the list.



I like about 3 on that list, Life being one of them.  The first year I kinda get back into watching TV (though online)... and they start taking off the crap I like. Figures.


----------



## KFD (Apr 12, 2009)

Single gripe: I don't have that giddy feeling that makes my stomach tie in knots, and makes my heart pound...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 12, 2009)

You, you and you. You all need to stay away from women until you learn and understand just how fucked up your ideas are.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 12, 2009)

Not only can I not go to the bash now, but my new ipod is already broken. I'm having a lovely easter.


----------



## CCC (Apr 12, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> but my new ipod is already broken



I feel you man. Mine broke within a few months of getting it, with no provocation. I just use a shuffle. It's a lot sturdier.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 13, 2009)

My complaints:

Jon B isn't going to the bash 

Lately my first sip of morning coffee has sucked. I hate when it's not good. Don't coffee shop people know that we REALLY look forward to that first sip of coffee in the morning?? I think I need to switch coffee shops.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, not so much a complaint, but I have been curious lately.

What is with people who only post in Hyde Park? Is it just more enjoyable to argue politics with fatties and those who admire them or something?


----------



## cammy (Apr 15, 2009)

Guys - This may sound dumb, but have you rebooted your Ipods? Worked for me. These little things are hard to break - my daughter's went through the washer/dryer twice and still works perfectly.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2009)

*finally a place to whine!!!!!! yeah...i am sick of UN-accountability, is that a word? Waiting for 1/ 2 a year for my estimate on my fatboy (harley) rebuild, and after 7 months of lies from ex-BF, I am still waiting........blah blah blah*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 15, 2009)

The dim server is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow today.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 15, 2009)

Yesterday I get dumped, then today I get into a car accident. To top it off they gave me a ticket for following to close...


----------



## mossystate (Apr 17, 2009)

' Wow, she's really old, but, she is attractive '

I am not sure I could handle being alive, if I my brain worked that way.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 17, 2009)

I cant stop sneezing. Ever since the super bad winds the last few weeks i have been sneezing nearly constantly. My nose wont stop running either.. damned allergies.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 21, 2009)

Posts that get dismissed during a joke-fest hijack.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 24, 2009)

A link to stupid youtube (tube... ugh) video featuring violence and abuse against a woman. 



Aaaaaaaaaaaaand it's on a protected forum, so I can't object. 

Charming, innit.


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 24, 2009)

Having my entire staff away either sick, at conference or booked personal day so I had to work 8am -7pm as we only had junior staff to cover. TGIF!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

While my grandmother and my stepmom were pinning my dress where they have to take it in, their all like 'arms up , arms down ' ect. 


So. FUCKING HELL, I PEIRCED [yes. PEIRCED. THROUGH AND FUCKING THROUGH] My arm-fat. [That lovelyness that dangles and wobbles and makes me giddy with glee] 


that was like, an hour ago.
And it FREAKING BUURRRRNSSSSSSSSSSSS

:/ ugh! WE NOW SEE WHY MEGAN DOES NOT LIKE BEING FREAKING GIRLY.


----------



## Teleute (Apr 30, 2009)

OWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

Gah, suckage!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 30, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Oh God at least you haven't heard optimum cable commercial in spanish. It makes me want to pull my hair!



Oh how I hate those commercials with the intensity of a thousand burning hells. 

What could be worse? Free credit report dot com. Oh. My. God. 

Advertisers aren't going for clever anymore, they're just going for "Let's write the most annoying jingle EVER so it's guaranteed to stick in their heads!"

Edit: Sonovabitch, soon as I posted that damn commercial (cable) came on.


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2009)

An oldie but not so goodie...being kept in the dark about importnant matters by my family


----------



## HottiMegan (May 1, 2009)

I'm lonely.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2009)

I wanna rupture his BRAIN.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Gossipy bitches who are just haters, or are mentally defective. Hell, anyone who's gossipy like that.


----------



## mossystate (May 2, 2009)

Preferences that some women have, that can also be about what is visually appealing to them...and those preferences are cut up and analyzed within an inch of their lives. When men talk about what they like, it is treated as normal/can't be ' helped ' because they are hardwired, dontcha know, and not at all something that can sometimes fuck with the emotional health of women. Coat it in any color paint... split any hairs you can grab...it still pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Preferences that some women have, that can also be about what is visually appealing to them...and those preferences are cut up and analyzed within an inch of their lives. When men talk about what they like, it is treated as normal/can't be ' helped ' because they are hardwired, dontcha know, and not at all something that can sometimes fuck with the emotional health of women. Coat it in any color paint... split any hairs you can grab...it still pisses me off to no end.



Well fudge...I agree with you. Just wanted to post about it in another thread


----------



## butch (May 3, 2009)

I wish I knew how to stop putting other people's welfare above my own.


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2009)

1. being sick
2. being bored
3. not being able to eat, yet hungry (damn you sore throat)
4. nice weather, and i have to stay inside.
5. fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

An empty PM box.
People who have to rat others out when their feet is to the fire.
Flat soda.
The loss of civilized society that wrote magnificent articles such as in the Harper's Weekly


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

Guys on dating sites that think they have some kind of license to harrass women they don't know for MORE gd pictures.......


Guys on dating sites that ask/push for phone numbers because they "are not good" at messaging....then don't call me WTF? :blink:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 4, 2009)

EVERY. TIME. I come home from my moms EXHAUSTED TO BEGIN WITH, I'm tired as hell, was about to go to bed.

and JUST NOW My dad is like "Don't forget to get the dishes done cause she [my stepmom] is going to be all pissed off if you don't and she doesn't have room to bake my birthday cake and stuff." 

So I said "I -WAS- going to go to bed, but fine. I'll do the damn dishes."

So then of course, my dad pulled a chick-move and was like "FINE Just go to bed and I'll do them in the morning" 


Goddamnit. It's your BIRTHDAY tomorrow. I'm screwed. Because my stepmom will be pissed off either way. "WHY WAS THERE NOT ROOM, YOU KNOW THATS YOUR CHORE, NO COMPUTER/PHONE/VIDEOGAMES/TV/ECT" 

"WHY DID YOUR DAD HAVE TO DO THE DAMN DISHES ON HIS BIRTHDAY JUST TO COVER YOUR ASS, NO COMPUTER/PHONE/VIDEOGAMES/TV/ECT"


..Yeah. In Pain, Tired, and Under stress? My Stepmom is an Effing Monster. So glad she feels the need to take it out on everyone else though. TRUELY APPRECIATIVE.

Complaint: I hate being told to do the dishes when I come home from my mothers. I wasn't here. I didn't eat that Effing food. Why should I ? BECAUSE THEY OWN MY DAMN LIFE.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2009)

I've been informed that I've just been awarded some free stuff in a class action law suit against a company that ripped me off back in the 90's. Unfortunately it's crap I don't want, can't use and can't sell.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## Chef (May 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've been informed that I've just been awarded some free stuff in a class action law suit against a company that ripped me off back in the 90's. *Unfortunately it's crap I don't want, can't use and can't sell.*



Inconcievable!


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2009)

People who get overly emotional and don't know how to just walk away from the computer and breathe for a little while.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What is it?



It's all in connection with my mobile telephone service. I get either 


50-minute airtime credit to be applied over a three month time frame. (I pay flat rate family plan)
a pre-paid transferable calling card with 150 free long distance minutes to anywhere in the continental US. (can't be resold)
a voucher for a discount off next purchase of telephone accessories.
a credit for 200 text messages to be applied over a 3 month time frame.

The voucher may work. I need a new SD card since the one I had has been lost.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2009)

Oh how exciting. lol. They really went all out! 

Well, at least the voucher works, maybe.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 5, 2009)

How did this end up here? 

That's my complaint - that I posted in the wrong thread because I didn't read all of the thread title.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 5, 2009)

Hehe, I know this is stupid, but you know when your lips are really dry and your lip skin starts peeling off...you know what I mean, right? Right?

*sigh*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 5, 2009)

I'm actually really getting on my own nerves lately. Seriously. I'm sick of myself. And it's not like I can ignore me or anything. Geez.


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2009)

I should be in bed right now but Dims is keeping me awake. I guess it isn't such a bad thing though.


----------

